# Show your 70's beauties.



## derids

Look at the head on this guy,lol. Pure 70's goodness.


----------



## bspargo

*Re: I like this look.*

Love the seventies look. Reminds me of this guy, from one of my favourite brands, Favre Leuba.
PS, Not mine, pic courtesy of the intermanet


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*

oh yes, that's nice. ^


----------



## Shum

*Re: I like this look.*

The 70's sure was a funky decade. I still have nightmares about those minimalistic shorts we all had to wear.


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

@ shum: those minimalistic _what_? 

If I remember the seventies correctly they had bombastic clothing, plateau shoes, incredible colors and incredible combinations of incredible colors ... brown, orange and apple-green, mauve and pink, all arranged in psychedelic shapes on tapestries and carpets, furniture and cord jackets. Cars grew out of proportion (like they do today) and were, all too often, outright ugly - so ugly that they're deemed _cult_ today.

And then there were watches ...








































































































































etc., pp.

What about a true Seventies' thread? :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Shum

*Re: I like this look.*

Shorts.

What a missing "s" can do....


----------



## James A

*Re: I like this look.*

Vote #1 for a 70s thread . I wouldn't have much to contribute but I'm sure it would make great viewing!


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*

good thinking James A


----------



## James A

*Re: I like this look.*

Thanks but the idea really belongs to Andreas and who better to start a 70's thread. Hint,hint.

Regards,


----------



## jackruff

*Re: I like this look.*

Decade - centric threads...I like the idea....could go for decades....!?!


----------



## DragonDan

*Re: I like this look.*

It's funny, I keep telling myself that I don't like hidden lug watches, but some of my favourites are this style.

Here's my funky 70's watch. A Racine with a Gallet-signed AS1903 inside.


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*



James A said:


> Thanks but the idea really belongs to Andreas and who better to start a 70's thread. Hint,hint.


I'm sure you noticed that we're already in the middle of exactly such a thread :-d The only thing lacking is a 'speaking' thread title ... like *"I like this Seventies' look"*

Maybe derids can update the header? (hint,hint)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## jackruff

*Re: I like this look.*

This baby just screams disco '70's...

1973 Seiko 6119...


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*

Thread changed to kick off more of those 70's belters.


----------



## Marrick

Royce


----------



## bspargo

Need to get a few more, but i'm a big Favre Leuba fan, so here are two of my faves. Plus an old Election which i think has a pretty 70's dial.






















Ben.


----------



## James A

Marrick said:


> Royce


Wow...and matching strap.

Regards,


----------



## James A

*Re: I like this look.*



Shum said:


> The 70's sure was a funky decade. I still have nightmares about those minimalistic shorts we all had to wear.


I think I remember the shorts.



Farrah & Lee , just to get the 70s vibe going.

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

Oozing Seventies like Farrah's coin slot :-d:





































Thanks derids |> for this opportunity to be slightly decadent ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*

Wow, that Sandoz is spun out man!!


----------



## vpn

*Re: I like this look.*

Great thread guys! Here's my contribution, after all most of the watches in my collection are from that decade. ;-)

*1- Optel HS-1 (1972)*







​
*2- Nepro Quartz Solid State (1973)









​
3- Pulsar P2 (1974)*






​
*4- Pulsar P3 Date-Command (1974)*







​
*5- ZIM 3049 (1977)*







​
*6- Timex Electronic M87 "Blue Nebula" (1970)







​
7- Seiko 3923 VFA (1974)*







​
*8- Bulova Accuquartz (1974)







​
9- LIP Quartz R33 (1975)









​
*
*10- Ruhla Quarz 32768 (1977)







​
11- Slava 3050 (1978)*







​
*12- Poljot Ekvar Mk.2 (1978)







​
*I also have a LIP R184 in my collection, but it's at the watchmaker at the moment, so I don't have pictures of it. :-d


----------



## joeuk

*Re: I like this look.*

Great thread, I have no funky watches like yours but great to see.


----------



## SaoDavi

*Re: I like this look.*

This one was my dads. Don't know anything more than what's on the dial and that's it's from the 70's. Any info on it would be appreciated.


----------



## JP71624

*Re: I like this look.*

Almost all of the few 70's watches I own are Timex...
I'll try to take pictures later tonight if I can remember!

Nice pictures, folks!


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*



vpn said:


> Great thread guys! Here's my contribution, after all most of the watches in my collection are from that decade. ;-)
> 
> *1- Optel HS-1 (1972)*
> 
> View attachment 1485937
> ​(...)


That Optel looks interesting - not like your typical LCD. Is it an LCD, after all? Or is it some semi-mechanical kind of display?

You're right - these are classics in their own right, like it or not ... ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*



joeuk said:


> Great thread, I have no funky watches like yours but great to see.


Just _having_ them isn't enough. You have to _wear_ them ... and feel like you're back in the era of men with curly hair and big moustaches :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## joeuk

*Re: I like this look.*

And dont forget about the fashion back then lol


----------



## vpn

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


> That Optel looks interesting - not like your typical LCD. Is it an LCD, after all? Or is it some semi-mechanical kind of display?
> 
> You're right - these are classics in their own right, like it or not ... ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Thank you Tomcat! The Optel HS-1 (or better to say its module) is in fact, the very first liquid crystal watch ever made. It uses a different technology than the one we see on modern LCDs (the Twisted Nematic Field Effect one), called "Dynamic Scattering Mode". Unlike Twisted Nematic displays, DSM ones require 15 volts in order to work properly, they must be sealed in a vacuum capsule (Optel and Ness Time used glass capsule, while other companies such as Microma Universal and Arctos, used sylicone capsules), and they have a very poor contrast, since the milky white digits are displayed on a mirror-like conductive panel, which conducts electricity from the module to the digits, that "scatter" the light making them visible.

In fact, DSM watches have a very slow refresh rate, so don't be surprised to see that they show just hours and minutes, and nothing else. They also have an high battery consumption, as they last 6 or 8 months (despite the advertising of that era assured a battery life of 10 months). They last less than an LED watch!

If you look at a DSM display with a magnifying glass, you can see the digits boiling due to the electrical stimulation to the liquid crystals. DSM watches are one of the most rare digital watches ever made, because the Dynamic Scattering technology became obsolete in 1973, one year after their introduction!

Here's a video that show a DSM watch in action. The Avia SGT quartz featured in the video used to be part of my collection and was recently sold to an enthusiast, who kindly filmed it:


----------



## andsan

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## parrotandpitbull

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


> Oozing Seventies like Farrah's coin slot :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks derids |> for this opportunity to be slightly decadent ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


WOW!


----------



## parrotandpitbull

*Re: I like this look.*

I have a terrible feeling that I had thought I had my addiction under control but then more and more, 70s watches started to appeal to me. I have 3 ( that were picked up sort of incidentally ) but its not enough to fill the aching void....Here my latest which I have touted all round WUS. Ill add the other 2 later after taking pictures.


----------



## vpn

*Re: I like this look.*



parrotandpitbull said:


> I have a terrible feeling that I had thought I had my addiction under control but then more and more, 70s watches started to appeal to me. I have 3 ( that were picked up sort of incidentally ) but its not enough to fill the aching void....Here my latest which I have touted all round WUS. Ill add the other 2 later after taking pictures.


Looks nice! I guess it has a Seiko movement, judging by the calendar font and the text at 6 o' clock. ;-)


----------



## Emre

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


> Just _having_ them isn't enough. You have to _wear_ them ... and feel like you're back in the era of men with curly hair and big moustaches :-d
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Like this:

















I wish we could organize a get together as vintage residents, monthly costume parties. If no correct era watch,no entry :-!

My humble '70s chunky funky timepieces (just pretend you don't see that onion crown flieger style watch) :


----------



## parrotandpitbull

These are my other 2 ~ 70s watches. The Webster is a pin pallet, that keeps remarkably good time. Im pretty sure it was NOS. This is a great Thread with some great watches. P&P


----------



## Tomcat1960

Emre said:


> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 1486181
> 
> 
> View attachment 1486188
> 
> 
> I wish we could organize a get together as vintage residents, monthly costume parties. If no correct era watch,no entry :-!]


Haha, great idea. In that case maybe I can lend WUS fellows some watches ;-) And Hasselhoff ... hmm, wasn't he something of a leftover in the Eighties? :-d I connect the Seventies more to Brett Sinclair and Danny Wilde (aka "The Persuaders"). I'll go digging for a few stills tomorrow ...

Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren

My only two from the '70s. I think they're totally *****in!


----------



## Sistema1927

*Re: I like this look.*

1974 Seiko 6139-7069. The pic was taken before I sent it to Spencer Klein, but I have just received it back from him repaired, serviced, and re-lumed. Good to go for another 40 years.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Come to think of it this Soviet Luch 2209 might qualify.Its a little quiet in its funk. But there are plenty of other Soviet 70s watches that sure would qualify.


----------



## jackruff

King Seiko from 1971 (not marked King but marked- Chronometer - Officially Certified. This was the Japanese export model) Love the faceted glass as many were back in this era...


----------



## redcow

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


> Oozing Seventies like Farrah's coin slot :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks derids |> for this opportunity to be slightly decadent ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Was too stoned to remember most of the 70s but I DO remember that SANDOZ produced the very best, research quality LSD. What's the connection to this timepiece, I wonder.....


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

As promised - a few stills from "The Persuaders":




























(Found here: The Persuaders: Series Info

Anyone else remembering this series? And its main title with the incredible John-Barry score? ;-)

***​
(Ehem.)

Actually, this is a watch forum.

Ok, ok:










:-d

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Emre

*Re: I like this look.*

I was vitamin in the apple back then, so don't know the series. But that's a lovely superb watch, is that a ' Kelek' chronograph?


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

It is, indeed. The TDB1369 was the smallest automatic chronograph movement when introduced in 1974. Unfortunately, it hit a market already saturated and at the eve of the quartz crisis. So, only 27,000 or so were built and production stopped before it could establish itself as a serious contender to the Valjoux 7750.

Just imagine we had another mass-market mechanical chronograph movement today, allowing for more variety in today's chronograph watch faces ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## Emre

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


> Just imagine we had another mass-market mechanical chronograph movement today, allowinig for more variety in todays chronograph watch faces ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Pity they are gone, but at least their legacy continues with recent Breitling manufacture movements. Angelus is another manufacturer I would love to see in the recent timeline, left no trace, no merging, just sunk in the deep and cold waters of history...


----------



## Smoking Joe

*Re: I like this look.*

1975 pimp-tastic Trans Continents automatic. This is one big hunk of heavy metal, feels of real quality. Trans Continents are a division of Citizen but only sold in the Japanese domestic market.





1974 Omega Geneve automatic



Early 1970s Camy Geneve Super Automatic
Ugly but so retro cool it's nice!


----------



## DaBaeker

A few I don't see that often:






and


----------



## buzz819




----------



## busmatt

Ok my turn,

In no particular order

Felca Blue Surf FastTrain








Tissot MultiAlarm








Omega MemoMaster








A matching pair of SeaMasters








Regency








Simba








Ingersoll Quartz








Omega Dynamic








Sekonda Master display








Avia Swissonic








Omega Constellation








Henri Sandoz








Omega f300 








Nepro (Dad's watch)








EternaSonic Sevenday (sold)








Bulova Accutron (Mum's watch)








TownCraft diver








Rotary








Ingersoll SeaLion








Omega DeVille (Mum's watch)








Omega seamaster quartz (Dad's Watch)








Omega f300 (Dad's watch)








Gubelin branded Eterna Centinaire (Dad's watch)








Rodania (sold)








Mondia (sold)








I hope you like these pic's as much as I like the watches

Matt

P.S. any interest in an 80's thread?


----------



## Henry Krinkle

So, you wanna see my seventies watches? This could take a while...

Let's start with the Louis Rossels. This includes a few, but not all, of my wife's 70s LRs.

This is a BIG watch for it's day, 41mm across and it is powered by the AS 1876 with push button date.

aP1010248 by hankblanc, on Flickr.

The steel coloured one is a plated base metal junky thing, but the movement is solid and the dial, well...(only the two tone is still in my collection)


A women's model


A giant men's model with a giant screw down crown ( no longer in my collection)



Women's quartz model (no longer in my wife's collection)


Hardened steel women's model with faceted sapphire crystal


Tungsten carbide case and faceted sapphire crystal


Tungsten case and faceted sapphire crystal


Gold plate with faceted sapphire crystal


Hardened steel


Gold coloured tungsten carbide case with faceted sapphire crystal


Hardened steel with faceted sapphire crystal


This one is technically early eighties



A super junky base metal case on this one 9no longer in my collection)


I think that's most of them...

Construction of Louis Rossels was generally similar to that of Rados from this period.


----------



## DaBaeker

busmatt said:


> Ok my turn,
> 
> P.S. any interest in an 80's thread?


well, you certainly nailed the design zeitgeist of the 70s in watches.


----------



## James A

Henry Krinkle said:


> So, you wanna see my seventies watches? This could take a while...
> 
> Let's start with the Louis Rossels. This includes a few, but not all, of my wife's 70s LRs.
> 
> This is a BIG watch for it's day, 41mm across and it is powered by the AS 1876 with push button date.
> 
> aP1010248 by hankblanc, on Flickr.
> 
> The steel coloured one is a plated base metal junky thing, but the movement is solid and the dial, well...
> 
> 
> A women's model
> 
> 
> A giant men's model with a giant screw down crown
> 
> 
> 
> Women's quartz model
> 
> 
> Hardened steel women's model with faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> Tungsten carbide case and faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> Tungsten case and faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> Gold plate with faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> Hardened steel
> 
> 
> Gold coloured tungsten carbide case with faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> Hardened steel with faceted sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> This one is technically early eighties
> 
> 
> 
> A super junky base metal case on this one
> 
> 
> I think that's most of them...
> 
> Construction of Louis Rossels was generally similar to that of Rados from this period.


Henry Krinkle ,

So evocative of the period. Feels like I'm in a 70,s loungeroom bar. Those colours - never heard of Louis Rossel before.

Thanks.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Thanks James.Louis Rossel existed from sometime in the mid to late sixties until the early to mid eighties. Very little is known about them. My watchmaker regarded them with some disdain as a design house until I brought one in for service. He was quite surprised at the fit and finish and build quality. The early watches have A schild movements and the later models have ETA movements. The quality of the hardened steel and tungsten versions is more or less identical with the quality of the higher end Rados of that period.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Here are a few that I used to own.

Entry level late 70s Rado



Handwound, super thin "dress" watch



Manhattan Deluxe, also known as the Manhattan Mk V, with a 1960s Manhattan Mk I behind



Mid-size Tissot



Balboa DeLuxe with mineral dial. This has a tungsten case and a flat sapphire crystal.



All of these watches were stolen in a break in.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Now, on to the heart of the matter:

The recently acquired Longines Flagship


A mid seventies Technos with a gorgeous "snakeskin" dial


And finally, the Rados. You might want to get yourself another cup of coffee now.

The Rado Spacewing (mid-seventies)






Rado Space Flight (1972-ish and my only electro mechanical) with a "faceted" acrylic crystal


The bark finish SK bracelet is fabulous


Gratuitous movement shot


Rado Manhattan (MkI), NCC 202, NCC 303. The Manhattan is a design dating from 1965 but this particular version with the three row NSA and the crystal markers dates from the early seventies. All three of these are all original pieces. Almost every one of my Rados are factory correct, right down to the bracelets.
P1010534 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Diastar 1/E Chronometer. This model was likely issued in the late sixties ( Rado has no accurate data on this watch, or many others) but the long ref. means this particular one was made around 1973. Tungsten case, faceted sapphire crystal
aP1010395 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Diastar 10 Diamaster (1968-72) This is a giant block of tungsten with a bevel edge sapphire crystal. This watch has an AS 1876 pushbutton date in it. Note the odd positioning of the day and date windows.
P4290014 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Diastar 18 Magic (1973)- "pink" tungsten carbide case with faceted sapphire crystal
aP1011211 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Balboa Great. This is possibly the most extreme tungsten cased Rado of all time with it's complex champagne tungsten case and lozenge faceted sapphire crystal. The markers are elongated versions of the facet on the crystal and the broad hands continue that theme. The dial not only features a painted fade but also has a very deep sunburst pattern. The bracelet and clasp have a waffle pattern to hide scuffs and scratches.The watch contains a really nice Triovis regulated ETA 2824.
aP1011208 by hankblanc, on Flickr



Balboa Cologny. Tungsten case and bracelet elements, bevelled sapphire crystal hand wind dress watch.
Cologny by hankblanc, on Flickr

Balboa DeLuxe, champagne tungsten case, flat sapphire crystal with mineral dial.


Diastar 515, the tungsten/ sapphire version of the NCC 505. Curiously it has a narrower bracelet, 20mm, than the 22 mm bracelets on the NCCs
aP1010417 by hankblanc, on Flickr

NCC 505


NCC 505 in gp


Breinzer. One of the so-called Alpine series of watches. In the early seventies Rado was releasing big clunky low jewel count watches in America. While Conways and Companions were being sold over here they were also making intricately designed high jewel smaller watches- the Alpine series. These often feature many facets, bevels and angles to the case and have a lightly brushed case front, polished elements and deeply brushed case sides. They also often feature fitted bracelets. This particular Breinzer has glass beads in the dial paint and mirrored elements on the bracelet so it sparkles like a disco ball!


Rothorn, another Alpine model, This is an uncommon Rothorn as it has a sapphire crystal. Most Rothorns, and most Alpines in general, feature acrylic crystals that display the Rado anchor.


Berard, another Alpine with a faceted acrylic crystal and a textured dial


My oddest Alpine model, the Monte Rosa. It features a mineral glass crystal and comes on a very nice fitted milanese.


Shell Sapphire. Just as the name suggests, a mother of pearl dial, two tone, with sapphire crystal.


Diastar 14, tungsten case and sapphire crystal.


Diastar 55, Balboa DeLuxe style tungsten case, sapphire crystal and a tigereye/ onyx mineral dial.


Royal Elegance, tungsten/sapphire with an onyx dial


NCC 101


NCC 101 gp


NCC 404, later version with mineral crystal instead of the domed acrylic


Diastar 8/1 Tigereye( sold on)


Manhattan Deluxe, aka Manhattan V (sold on)


----------



## ImitationOfLife

Henry Krinkle said:


> Manhattan Deluxe, also known as the Manhattan Mk V, with a 1960s Manhattan Mk I behind
> 
> 
> 
> All of these watches were stolen in a break in.


Is the gold one the one that you did the tear-down thread/cleaning thread on? :-(


----------



## Henry Krinkle

ImitationOfLife said:


> Is the gold one the one that you did the tear-down thread/cleaning thread on? :-(


No, that was a Manhattan Mk I, like the steel one in that photo. This is the restored one which is still in my collection.


I would love to have that Mk V now. I didn't have the skills then. If I had it now that one would look absolutely mint. I loved that watch in gold as much as I hate the Mk V in stainless.


----------



## laikrodukas

Does 7eur cheapo count?


----------



## busmatt

Henry Krinkle said:


> Diastar 10 Diamaster (1968-72) This is a giant block of tungsten with a bevel edge sapphire crystal. This watch has an AS 1876 pushbutton date in it. Note the odd positioning of the day and date windows.
> P4290014 by hankblanc, on Flickr


I'm in love

MORE PICTURES PLEEEEEEEEEASE

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: that is the most awesome collection of 1970s' watches I've ever seen. Those Rados ... simply fabulous, and I'll be on the lookout for Louis Rossels from now on. (On the other hand, I'm afraid if I had them all I'd feel like the kid in the chocolate factory - it's fun only on the first day...)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: that is the most awesome collection of 1970s' watches I've ever seen. Those Rados ... simply fabulous, and I'll be on the lookout for Louis Rossels from now on. (On the other hand, I'm afraid if I had them all I'd feel like the kid in the chocolate factory - it's fun only on the first day...)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


I have another Louis Rossel coming in. It should be in my hands on Monday or Tuesday. It is a model not shown here. I'll post some pictures of it with the women's variant that my wife already has.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

busmatt said:


> I'm in love
> 
> MORE PICTURES PLEEEEEEEEEASE
> 
> Matt


That is the only picture I have of this Diamaster since I put the NOS dial in. Here is a picture of it with the original dial. Alonside it is my wife's latest Diamaster 11.



[URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/HankBlanc/media/P1018518.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## jackruff

Mr.Krinkle..... Absolutely magnificent collection.... quintessential 70's.... Thanks for putting that together and sharing....!

Addit....Fantastic photography as well....


----------



## Smoking Joe

I actually forgot to add these to my post a page or two back!

*1970s Citizen Challenge Timer 8110A "Bull Head" automatic chronograph
* It was the smallest and lightest Chronograph watch on the market when first launched in 1972. 23 jewel automatic 28,800 beats per hour movement with 'fly back'.



















1975 Ernest Borel Cocktail ladies manual wind watch.










Display back









1979 Casio 56QS-38
These were made between 1979 and 1981.



















Now I wouldn't call this a beauty. Cheap and nasty but yet someone would have been proud to be the owner back when bought new............ 1972 Ruhla ladies manual wind watch.


----------



## JP71624

The only 70's watches I own are...yep, you guessed it..my beloved Timex. :-d +1 Accutron.
(And barely 70's at that; several years before they got real "funky".)


----------



## James A

Hi,

Certina Biostar Electronic.

Open the back of the watch man, and set the discs to your birthdate and this watch will read your biorhythm .

web shot


Regards,


----------



## kazrich

That's an epic collection Henry .b-)
At the moment all I can offer is this early 70's piece.


----------



## James A

DaBaeker said:


> A few I don't see that often:
> 
> 
> and


Is this the space watch of the 70's ?

The 'Pogue Seiko' - Seiko 6139

William R. Pogue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-030414a-astronaut-william-pogue-obituary.html

Regards,


----------



## Charon

1974:-!

It's on brown alligator at the moment ( needs something big and gold ) and it really does look better than the picture suggests.


----------



## prakazam

There is not a single watch on this thread that I do not absolutely love. Keep them coming!


----------



## BarisKiris

Here is my one and only 70s watch, Rado Voyager. I recently bought it second hand, and I'm hoping its production year is 1977, which is my birth year. Even it isn't, I really like it's symmetric design, day/date window positioned at 6 o'clock. Just a bit too small for my wrist though.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Timex Viscount Selfwind 1973.

Flipped the other day. I liked it, but I think I only wore it cause it had it. Trying to make my collection quality over quantity.


----------



## Tomcat1960

"Quality over quantity"? What do you mean? Don't speak so despicably of old Timexes, particularly not of old automatics. Hm ... seems I must tell the story of the painter's watch in order to do the honors to these workhorses ;-)

The only consolation is that the watch now is better off, hopefully ;-)




Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madeofducktape

All the way from 1976 ...










-Greg


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Tomcat1960 said:


> "Quality over quantity"? What do you mean? Don't speak so despicably of old Timexes, particularly not of old automatics. Hm ... seems I must tell the story of the painter's watch in order to do the honors to these workhorses ;-)
> 
> The only consolation is that the watch now is better off, hopefully ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I was not talking about the quality of the watch.

What I mean is I want to have a collection that is smaller, but full of watches that I love. Instead of a larger one of watches that I like.

I sold the Timex cause it was in the latter camp, not because it was a Timex.


----------



## vpn

As promised, here's finally the LIP R184, back from the watchmaker. I've spent some days at regulating it and it seems that now runs at a good accuracy (it gained only 2 seconds in 14 hours, so it probably runs at +4 seconds per day, within the COSC standard!). I've inherited the watch from my great-uncle, who passed away some months ago. I don't know the age of the watch, but I guess it might be from the late '60s/early '70s. The watch works well despite the positive battery contact (the little piece that keeps the battery firm in its bay) is broken. So far, it's keeping good time and ticking strong... Which is the most important thing.








​







​







​







​


----------



## Ric Capucho

All I've got is there 'ere Timex Junior Sprite from 1977.

Feel like i've turned up to a gunfight with a water pistol. Can do better with the 1950s and 1960s...

Ric


----------



## James A

web shot

http://www.watchallure.com/watches-are-like-wine-the-older-the-better/


----------



## derids

My 1973 Bulova Woody.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Ric: if you carry those ages truly in your heart, a water pistol will do :-!

@ James A: I'd like to see one of those in real life ;-) However, they're as elusive as Lewis Carrol's Snark - so I begin to doubt that they ever existed b-)



derids said:


> My 1973 Bulova Woody.


Is it a watch? Or is it office furniture? :-d

In my case for today it could be a watch, indeed. Or a TV set?






























Regards
Tomcat


----------



## love4watches

here is my Vulcain skeleton automatic








nice i love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40

I'm not a fan of much from the 70s, but they did make some stylish watches back then!

Omega Seamaster Automatic (1010 Movement)









Sicura Automatic









Seiko 6117-6410









Seiko 6138-3002









M


----------



## WatchFred

one of my 70s favorites, Wakmann Regatta


----------



## gekos

Here you go


----------



## Ric Capucho

Can someone start a 1960s thread before I start feeling inadequate?

Ric


----------



## asfalloth

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

@ asfalloth: those Seikos are marvellous!

Okay, Ric, talking about inadequacy - here come what must be the shortest hands on a full grown men's watch ever:














































:-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## kazrich

*Arrived this week*

Early 70's Ocean Pearl arrived this week.


----------



## James A

The Synchronar - solar powered side view L.E.D


Web shots


Synchronar - 1972, 1977, 1981, and 2006

Regards,


----------



## derids

Got my attention, that's good advertising!


----------



## love4watches

and this is my Majestime chrono








manual winding nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega333

Does 1969 count???


----------



## anzac1957

Citizen Cosmotron....










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Just remembered I have these late 1970s Shuanglings, produce of the wonderful Beijing Watch Factory back when China was far more closed to foreign influences than it is today. The red one is especially interesting because it has the ZB-1C automatic movement that was developed indigenously. The forty jewels within *do* something, so it's not an oriental competitor in the daft Swiss jewel count p1ssing contest of that era.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Just found a few more:-!,

Bulova accuquartz








Seiko quartz








Nothing screams 70's like this Corvette








Marvin revue








Galco








Stumbled upon these in a wardrobe, oh and some more from the 50's and 60's:-d

Matt


----------



## love4watches

an stainless stee accutron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Ric Capucho said:


> Just remembered I have these late 1970s Shuanglings, produce of the wonderful Beijing Watch Factory back when China was far more closed to foreign influences than it is today. The red one is especially interesting because it has the ZB-1C automatic movement that was developed indigenously. The forty jewels within *do* something, so it's not an oriental competitor in the daft Swiss jewel count p1ssing contest of that era.
> 
> Ric


That red Chinese is gorgeous !

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

busmatt said:


> Just found a few more:-!,
> 
> Bulova accuquartz
> View attachment 1496158
> 
> 
> Seiko quartz
> View attachment 1496160
> 
> 
> Nothing screams 70's like this Corvette
> View attachment 1496159
> 
> 
> Marvin revue
> View attachment 1496161
> 
> 
> Galco
> View attachment 1496162
> 
> 
> Stumbled upon these in a wardrobe, oh and some more from the 50's and 60's:-d
> 
> Matt


What a nice presentation of day&date in that Corvette !


----------



## sempervivens

The Zenith Defy "Spaceman" epitomises the early 1970's.



















(See also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-defy-ref-7652-ca-1970-i-like-call-spaceman-612895.html)


----------



## laikrodukas

Nice fatty


----------



## jackruff

Crap...Never seen a Zenith like that before....Nice case.....Serious disco....!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

sempervivens said:


> The Zenith Defy "Spaceman" epitomises the early 1970's.


It does, indeed :-!

Hard to believe, but the 1970s held stunning beauty as well:










The case shape and the backgammon dial make this one stand out from even my collection ;-)










The combination of the elegantly shaped case with the fat leather strap sets it apart.










One of my Top Five!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Emre

Found a nice article from December 1970, Popular Science Magazine and watches which even tell time:


----------



## JP71624

Since I haven't posted all the Timex watches, here's the Accutron meanwhile...


----------



## Wibbs

I posted this in the quartz thread, but it fits here too. 









Girrard Perregaux Quartz 1972

as does this;









Longines Ultronic(tuning fork) also from 72.









Omega Seamaster "Mariner" from 1976ish.









Bulova Accuquartz, tuning fork _and_ quartz, their "centenary" model from 1975.

I've a couple of others from the age of disco  I'll should take more pics.


----------



## Brisman

Breitling Superocean Chrono-Matic, early seventies.


----------



## Munchie

This was my first watch - Timex - from around 1970

























This Favre Leuba is from mid to late 1970s


----------



## MisterDeal

Oh my God, I just discovered this thread... I can't wait to start posting! Wow. So much treasure here! One of the best decades for watch design. Bravo!


----------



## plastique999

New here and just getting into watches

Sent from my 16M


----------



## MisterDeal

kazrich said:


> That's an epic collection Henry .b-)
> At the moment all I can offer is this early 70's piece.


Nice humblebrag! Amazing watch!


----------



## MisterDeal

I don't have good pics of all my '70s treasures on hand - but we can kick off with this vintage Vulcain that looks like it could travel to another planet (or came from one)...


----------



## Brisman

MisterDeal said:


> View attachment 1499200
> 
> 
> I don't have good pics of all my '70s treasures on hand - but we can kick off with this vintage Vulcain that looks like it could travel to another planet (or came from one)...


Can't see a pic., is your link working?


----------



## prakazam

Not quite quintessential 1970s... but I love 'em both (seriously, I love every one of the watches posted in this thread!). 1972 Seiko 6138-3009 & 1977 Seiko 6138-8020 Panda I recently bought from jraul7.


----------



## MisterDeal

I reloaded. Should work now.


----------



## MisterDeal

Brisman said:


> Can't see a pic., is your link working?


I reloaded - should work fine now!


----------



## Tomcat1960

MisterDeal said:


> View attachment 1499245
> 
> 
> I don't have good pics of all my '70s treasures on hand - but we can kick off with this vintage Vulcain that looks like it could travel to another planet (or came from one)...


Gorgeous! Breguet hands with diamonds in their eyes ... :-!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

'TV' cases are the core of the '70s.










Zenith 'TV' Defy ref A7650 first and second series (ca. 1970)


----------



## Henry Krinkle

This arrived late last week:

Ref 8124 big block Louis Rossel. Hardened steel case with yellow mineral glass. The chapter ring is printed on the inside of the glass. This is very much different from my other slab LRs having clearly better construction than the earlier versions I have had.

P1011600 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1011604 by hankblanc, on Flickr

This has many of the typical features of the slab LRs incuding a giant screw down crown and the Arabic/ English day wheel. In this case the crown is unsigned but is otherwise completely consistent with the LR crowns.

P1011615 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1011609 by hankblanc, on Flickr

This features a multi finish case, with portions of it polished and others brushed. It comes on an LR signed NSA with foldover expansion clasp.

It is just about time to make my LR museum official...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Henry Krinkle said:


> (...)It is just about time to make my LR museum official...


Agreed! :-!

Very cool addition!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## MisterDeal

Tomcat1960 said:


> Gorgeous! Breguet hands with diamonds in their eyes ... :-!


Thanks, Tomcat! I know - those Brequet hands are outrageous. One of my favorite things about the watch. This is a watch that epitomizes '70s design but still has some quite elegant aspects. Vulcains from the '70s are just insane...


----------



## thinh tran

@ Henry Krinkle re https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/show-your-70s-beauties-1024620-post7794764.html#post7794764

Wow with my opened mouth! Such an amazing vintage Rado collection!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Respirator ca. 1971


















See also: Spaceman meets the Respirator and https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/vintage-zenith-respirator-ref-a769x-778194-5.html#post6155512


----------



## Henry Krinkle

thinh tran said:


> ===============
> 
> Wow with my opened mouth! Such an amazing vintage Rado collection!


Thanks, I posted my 1960s ones over in the 60s thread too. I don't have as many of those though.


----------



## Cura

Spezimatic (cal.75 / 06-26) 1977


----------



## Cura

EPPO cal. Otero 794, Otto Epple, Pforzheim


----------



## Cura

Raketa cal. 2628.H


----------



## Cura

Raketa cal. 2609.HA (Ufo)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## balaja

*Re: I like this look.*








My favourite from this era.


----------



## Tomcat1960

*Re: I like this look.*

Great watch, great pic! |>

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th

*Re: I like this look.*

I was thinking My LOV Espodon (Swordfish) was late 60's but could very well be 70's


----------



## WatchFred

*Re: I like this look.*

1971


----------



## love4watches

my woody accutron 1973

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

... to be had at United Furnitures, Inc. :-d ...

Lovely!




Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anbo

1971 seiko worldtimer


----------



## WatchFred

Bullheads


----------



## scottjc

Not completely certain of the actual date of production but this watch screams 70's at me:









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Modern!!pocket watch from '70s. For them who like it big. Powered by ETA 2750,famed for the giant barrel and balance:


----------



## Tomcat1960

I guess this one qualifies, too:










Regards
Tomcat


----------



## plastique999

Does anyone have Heuer Monaco "McQueen" 1133b? I'm on the hunt for one but like some feedback on the current market value of the piece. They seem to be on the rise. 
I'd also like to see a wrist pic if possible...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Tomcat1960

Everything with "Heuer" on the dial is overpriced, in my opinion. The "Monaco" is no exception, but I could imagine that its price will continue to rise. Keep in mind it's just 16 years to Steve's 100th birthday and just 7 to the 50th anniversary of the release of 'Le Mans', McQueens tribute to car racing, which will drive prices through the ceiling (unless mankind manages to delete itself from this planet by then).

So go for it, they'll never be as cheap again as today ...

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Accutronredux

some additional 1970's watches in my collection


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy A3651 (1969/70)














































See also https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-defy-a3651-1969-a-1034820.html


----------



## snowman40

My newly acquired Omega Seamaster f300 "hummer".









Not, if I'm honest, as nice as my Longines Ultronic, but still a nice watch.

M


----------



## Charon

Wish I knew what the movement was but it comes out dial side and I don't feel like going there right now ;-)


----------



## Accutronredux

A few more examples of 1970's watches in the collection...:-d


----------



## stratct

My Gruen









Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Tomcat1960 said:


> Everything with "Heuer" on the dial is overpriced, in my opinion. The "Monaco" is no exception, but I could imagine that its price will continue to rise. Keep in mind it's just 16 years to Steve's 100th birthday and just 7 to the 50th anniversary of the release of 'Le Mans', McQueens tribute to car racing, which will drive prices through the ceiling (unless mankind manages to delete itself from this planet by then).
> 
> So go for it, they'll never be as cheap again as today ...
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


I agree, I am seeing prices around $14k-17k for reportedly good condition watches, which is pretty crazy for these. 
Problem is most of these are in Europe so difficult to inspect.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Wibbs

plastique999 said:


> I agree, I am seeing prices around $14k-17k for reportedly good condition watches, which is pretty crazy for these.


Crazy indeed. Crazier when you consider the only reason Steve wore one in the first place was because the propmaster with direct Heuer connections suggested it. He was originally going to wear an Omega, but was worried they'd use his name to advertise their watches. Funny how that worked out eh? I'd bet if he was still around he'd not be happy with the Heuer association.

If you want a watch Steve actually wore and wore a lot check out one of the 40's Hanhart chronos *PIC link* (never mind the other _real_ non marketing Hollywood history behind such a piece). You should get a good one of those for well under 5k


----------



## Wibbs

Back to the 70's with a bang 









Lip Mach 2000 "Moon" in the rare quartz version from circa 1975 as designed by Roger Tallon. Doesn't look nearly as big on the wrist as it does in the pic.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Wibbs: woooow!

I'm not quite sure whether this one ...



























Roi des Eaux Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7734

... is really 1970's, but the Valjoux 7734 hit the market only in 1969, so chances are it is.

It's a textbook example of why I buy "lesser brands": waterproof, all-steel case, mineral glass and a quality movement, all for significantly less than € 200.-. Were it branded 'Heuer' or 'Breitling' with all other things equal, it might well carry a four-digit price tag.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Wibbs

Tomcat1960 said:


> It's a textbook example of why I buy "lesser brands": waterproof, all-steel case, mineral glass and a quality movement, all for significantly less than € 200.-. Were it branded 'Heuer' or 'Breitling' with all other things equal, it might well carry a four-digit price tag.


+1000. Meet your twin TC. 

It's been the _very_ rare day when I've spent more than 200 euro and I have gotten some really nice and sometimes pretty horologically "important" examples for that kinda money. "Lesser brands", unfashionable models from some mid range, even high end brands too. EG take something like a Girard Perregaux early quartz, the quartz that set the standard for pretty much all analogue quartz' that followed can be had for 200 quid or under. A real gamechanger in horology and a watch that was over three times the price of an Omega Speedmaster at the time and from a real fancy name with it. And in the past, though much less so now, less fashionable brands like Longines that were at least half the price of equivalent Omegas(even though Longines would blow the doors off Omega for most of its history).

It also helps that I'm a bit of an iconoclast by nature so am much more suspicious of many of the current brands inflated marketing hype and inflated prices with it. As you point out your little beauty of a Roi des Eaux that ticks all the boxes would be _significantly_ more expensive if it had a fancy name. The joke is back in the 1970's Breitling couldn't give their watches away and went under and had to be saved by a lesser(Never mind the ebay seller hype, they were lesser) though more profitable brand(Sicura). Heuer were on the knife edge of bankruptcy for most of the 70's and pretty much went under in the 80's. Plus in nearly every case Heuer were assemblers of watches rather than a manufacturer. If we're talking about the real history of chronographs, the aforementioned Longines would nuke them from space. Twice. Three times for fun. Some may sneer at TAG Heuer today, but they've done more as far as interesting stuff goes in wristwatches than the old Heuer did in a century(old Heuer were the top line and leading edge in stopwatches and timers to be fair though).


----------



## James A

Wibbs said:


> Back to the 70's with a bang
> 
> View attachment 1507163
> 
> 
> Lip Mach 2000 "Moon" in the rare quartz version from circa 1975 as designed by Roger Tallon. Doesn't look nearly as big on the wrist as it does in the pic.


Terrific iconic design . I am experiencing a little envy the same shade of green as that watch. More on Tallon and Lip here including posted watch.

LIP Watch History, Magazine Features, Designer Biography, and Vintage Models

Regards,


----------



## Wibbs

Thanks J. At the moment I'm envying myself.  Unusually - and it's the only one I've seen like this(though you can't see this in my crappy photo) - it has indices on the chromed inner bezel as well as the dial. The one in your link(thanks for that) hasn't. It's definitely a watch cooler than I am. Then again and to be fair a five quid Hello Kitty watch dug outa King King's footprint is cooler than me, so that's not saying much.


----------



## James A

Here are some 70's models. My earlier decades have been mostly Swiss and American origin. This decade I have nothing Swiss perhaps reflecting the global trend. I have also added a little music from the period.

Gruen Precision electric circa 1972



Gruen Teletime circa 1973



Bar-Kays - Son Of Shaft Live 1973 - YouTube

Citizen Crystron Solar circa 1976



The Trammps - Disco Inferno ( Live @ The Midnight Special 1976 ) - YouTube

Seiko auto chrono 1977



Timex electric 1979



The Clash - London Calling/ Train In The Vain (Live On Fridays) - YouTube

Regards,


----------



## sempervivens

There is nothing more '70's than extra large cases, TV cases, mineral crystals, and broad, tapering bracelets...




























... in short: the Zenith TV El Primero (1973-75).


----------



## MusicPDX

*Re: I like this look.*

Accutrons with tuning fork movements: 1971 AG, and 1974 Railroad Mk 4. Still humming along nicely after 40 years!


----------



## Apollonaught

*Re: I like this look.*

I sold this Seiko LordMatic to buy more watches..........does that make sense?


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*



MusicPDX said:


> Accutrons with tuning fork movements: 1971 AG, and 1974 Railroad Mk 4. Still humming along nicely after 40 years!
> 
> View attachment 1568276
> View attachment 1568277


Damn! These 2 are NICE.


----------



## Emre

*Re: I like this look.*

Woow, I want the '70s back. Wonderful watches gents...thanks for sharing


----------



## bobbee

*Re: I like this look.*

Two Seiko's, seperated by less than eighteen months but differing so much more in style and movements.
First, the September 1970 6602-8060P. Hand-winding, 17 jewels.




























Second, the January 1972 7006-7090, 19 jewel fully automatic.


----------



## Paulie13

*Re: I like this look.*

Here are the 2 that I have incoming.

1972 Seiko Bellmatic









Yema Sous Marine not sure of year.


----------



## WatchFred

*Re: I like this look.*

LOVE the Yema - so it won't be the raffle prize ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Waiting for this one to come back from service


----------



## scottjc

Bradjhomes said:


> Waiting for this one to come back from service


He's finished all my stuff so you might have a chance now mate.


----------



## scottjc

4 mineral dial beauties from the 70's








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpleasantness

*Re: I like this look.*

I had a Baylor when I was kid and have no clue what happened to it. I really loved it, though.


----------



## unpleasantness

*Re: I like this look.*

BTW, Greatest. Thread. Ever. I think this period had some of the wildest and most creative designs to ever grace the wrist; almost like a strange Art Deco period for watches. Thanks everybody for sharing these works of art.


----------



## Paulie13

*Re: I like this look.*



WatchFred said:


> LOVE the Yema - so it won't be the raffle prize ?


I actually won it from the raffle. Feel so lucky and can't wait to get it in.


----------



## James A

*Re: I like this look.*

Hot 70's LCD Love.



OMEGA - quartz - Digital - Vintage Digital Watch - Digital-Watch.com

And some others..

The Hottest Sitcom Babes of the 70s

Regards,


----------



## Accutronredux

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## m0rt




----------



## plastique999

m0rt said:


>


Heuer Montreal?
Looks to be in great shape. Was it restored?

I have a Heuer Silverstone incoming.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## m0rt

plastique999 said:


> Heuer Montreal?
> Looks to be in great shape. Was it restored?
> 
> I have a Heuer Silverstone incoming.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Heuer Montreal, 1974. Yes, restored.

The Silverstone is next on my list. Good for you!


----------



## plastique999

m0rt said:


> Heuer Montreal, 1974. Yes, restored.
> 
> The Silverstone is next on my list. Good for you!


Next on my list is a Heuer Monaco 1133b. But these are hard to find in good condition and all original.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## auric

Hi All

I am new to this but think my Rado DiaStar qualifies as a 70s beauty









The back says it is a DiaStar 13-G, does anyone know if that is correct?

The tungsten-carbide looks as good as when it was brand new!!


----------



## busmatt

auric said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this but think my Rado DiaStar qualifies as a 70s beauty
> 
> View attachment 1910146
> 
> 
> The back says it is a DiaStar 13-G, does anyone know if that is correct?
> 
> The tungsten-carbide looks as good as when it was brand new!!


I know very little about Rado's we need mr Krinkle to show up He's the rado expert around these parts

Come on Henry do Y'a thang

Matt


----------



## trim

I missed this thread the first time around (or so search tells me).

Technos Titan. Funk. 7733. Space 1999.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Have I shown this one yet?



























Globus Chronograph, cal. EB 8420

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## nick10

All I have is this Omega Constellation from 1970:


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Navigator Timer 6117-6410 (December 1973)


----------



## Der Amf

I think my two 70s watches both owe a lot to the 60s tbh - certainly no hint of the exoticisms of this thread! Both manuals

A 1971 Seiko (37mm)









A mid-70s Sekonda (35mm)


----------



## Der Amf

prakazam said:


> Not quite quintessential 1970s... but I love 'em both (seriously, I love every one of the watches posted in this thread!). 1972 Seiko 6138-3009 & 1977 Seiko 6138-8020 Panda I recently bought from jraul7.
> 
> View attachment 1499243


Perfect poise


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Speed-Timer 6139-8041 (October 1977)











Watches with green dials are pretty rare I'd say, even during the '70s


----------



## Tomcat1960

sempervivens said:


> (...)Watches with green dials are pretty rare I'd say, even during the '70s


q.e.d.:























































... or not?

Looking forward to next year's St. Patrick's Day 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## krstin

I spent a lot of time on this Zenith... Now it is almost like new, but 40 years old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

*Re: I like this look.*

Couple Seiko 5Acutus's from circa 1972 -


----------



## trim

*Re: I like this look.*

Roamer Rockshell MKIII diver 200m










Wedge


----------



## sempervivens

Tomcat1960 said:


> q.e.d.:
> 
> ... or not?
> 
> Looking forward to next year's St. Patrick's Day
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thank you Tomcat, for pointing out that in Japan green was not considered as outrageous as in Switzerland. But come to think of it, I do remember a Zenith Sporto de luxe with (partial) green dial as well. :think: And one of my favorites is of course the grey-green Zenith Ur-Defy









Zenith Defy ref 3642 (1969)


----------



## german

One of my favourite Zenith SURF manual calibre 2572C


----------



## Tomcat1960

sempervivens said:


> Thank you Tomcat, for pointing out that in Japan green was not considered as outrageous as in Switzerland. But come to think of it, I do remember a Zenith Sporto de luxe with (partial) green dial as well. :think: And one of my favorites is of course the grey-green Zenith Ur-Defy
> 
> View attachment 1968354
> 
> 
> Zenith Defy ref 3642 (1969)


... and don't forget that Certina made their watches for Volvo's 50th anniversary in 1977 in blue and green:










;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Tomcat1960 said:


> ... and don't forget that Certina made their watches for Volvo's 50th anniversary in 1977 in blue and green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Awesome collection, lovely Certina Blue Ribbon


----------



## James A

*Re: I like this look.*

Timex Diver in leather protector strap.



Regards,


----------



## abzack




----------



## ludsnpr




----------



## abzack




----------



## Rob Roberts

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## ludsnpr

Seiko 6139-7070 from 1977










Omega de ville cal.625 from 1975










Tissot automatic.., late 1970s?










Certina blue ribbon mid 1970s










Rado Companion lll.., late 1970s?










Ludwig


----------



## bigmoonface

Early 70's Rado Diastar with Tiger Eye dial.


----------



## Hessu

Certina Volvo Blue Ribbon mentioned. Here's one. 
I gave this one for my brother as a Birthday present approx 15 years ago. This year I gave him a Zenith Defy as he turned 50. So I bought this one back. Several customers have enquired a Volvo watch from me so I'll put this soon for sale. It still has an original plexi.


----------



## Hessu

Talking about blue dials, you can't dismiss Eterna, king of blue dial watches.
Pity Eterna made often bad quality dials, usually their cream color dials tend to turn reddish and these blue ones loose color, like here.
Still a real beauty with 36mm case. A light brown band always crowns a blue dial, Hirsch Mariner.


----------



## bigclive2011

This was my dads watch so if i could keep just one it would have to be this )


----------



## trim

Reminds me of my eternasonic.












Hessu said:


> Talking about blue dials, you can't dismiss Eterna, king of blue dial watches.
> Pity Eterna made often bad quality dials, usually their cream color dials tend to turn reddish and these blue ones loose color, like here.
> Still a real beauty with 36mm case. A light brown band always crowns a blue dial, Hirsch Mariner.
> 
> View attachment 2015338
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015346
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015354


----------



## NWP627

Seventies JLC:





















Seventies Citizen Bullhead Chrono:









Seventies Seiko Bell-Matic:


----------



## plastique999

1133b.....it took me several months to find one in original condition









Sent from my 16M


----------



## SilkeN

Probably dez. 1969 but I guess you don't mind a few weeks. The movement is served until now and its only temporary mine until the 24. of this mounth and I like it :


----------



## Hessu

A rare burgundy dial Seamaster Cosmic 2000 Caliber 1012. Note the different shape case form.

















Gold cap case Seamaster Cosmic 2000 with champagne dial, double calender movement cal 1020


----------



## Hessu

Certina Argonaut 280. A colorful bunch!















































Caliber 25-661


----------



## Hessu

Dig this! Zenith AF/P (=alta presizione e freqienza) 18k case 38mm.
Sadly not my watch, but customers.















Cal 408 (a movado caliber)


----------



## James A

Seiko Pogue dated to 1971.



And below a classic 70's Ad.

"Its the kind of watch you never take off. For anything"










Regards,


----------



## dwillie

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/image/jpeg;base64,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....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...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***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...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


----------



## dwillie




----------



## dwillie




----------



## Matt_wool83

James A said:


> Seiko Pogue dated to 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> And below a classic 70's Ad.
> 
> "Its the kind of watch you never take off. For anything"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Love finding vintage ads to match my watches. Need to get me one for the Pogue.

Yours looks in cracking condition!


----------



## abzack




----------



## Accutronitis

This is the only watch i have that dates to the 70's......


----------



## GUTuna

Sandoz Chronograph running a Valjoux 7733 and a Tissot Ladies Sea Star running a 2381. Part of the gifts for my wife and I for our first anniversary. Her first automatic watch!


----------



## ppstore

*Re: I like this look.*

Hi and what about this jump/ hours from de 70s


----------



## abzack




----------



## Dundee

Excessively rare Yema Yachtingraf Croisière with a Valjoux 72 and a white second dial on the left...


----------



## peter-g




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy (ref A 3645) 1969


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## IanCognito

I'm amused that this era is quickly becoming the favourite for brands to re-release models from.
Love the 40-46mm cases!

Seiko 6139 "Vader's Helmet"









Seiko 6138 "Bullhead"









Clinton Worldtimer









Sicura ChronoComputer


----------



## howards4th

peter-g said:


>


Awesome watch!
|>|>


----------



## FrancoThai

Most of my collection is 70s especially divers and chronographs. I have a few classics. Here for a quick photo group :
* Rodania TV dial.
* Certina Quartz.
* Zenith Defy TV Dial.
* Roamer Rockshell Mark IV.

FrancoThai


----------



## derids

With a shape like this, it must be the 70's.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Sicura Safari


----------



## abzack




----------



## FrenchKiss

Dundee said:


> Excessively rare Yema Yachtingraf Croisière with a Valjoux 72 and a white second dial on the left...
> View attachment 2599458


Celle là je l'ai déja vu ailleurs mon cher Dundee!


----------



## Bodyblue

Just a few of mine....first pic is shows my Accutron N7 219, second shows my N5 218 with my wifes Accutron N5 221 and a '78 Seiko 7009 that is a bit tired but was a WRECK cosmetically when I found it.






.


----------



## Bodyblue

Oh and the Seiko, even though it was scratched and filthy when I got it (I spent almost six hours polishing and cleaning it) it runs like old Seikos do in my experience; SUPERBLY. As soon as I picked it up, it started running and keeps time to within a few seconds every day. They just blow me away every time I buy and sell one.


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## mui.richard

Mine says hello


----------



## efauser




----------



## Matt_wool83

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 2710161


I know we're friends but I WISH I had bought this before you


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

The photo is from a couple of weeks ago. Heuer Carrera 1153N first generation all original. WIth a nice Cal. 11 inside


----------



## dwillie

Vostok day!


----------



## Wibbs

IanCognito said:


> I'm amused that this era is quickly becoming the favourite for brands to re-release models from.


Indeed it seems to be. I remember a time not so long ago when you couldn't give the 1970's stuff away. It wasn't fashionable at all. Which was great if you wanted to get one.  It's still a bit undervalued, save for the big name's stuff.

Posted this in the Longines forum but it most definitely is a 1970's watch. 









1971 Longines UltraQuartz.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Matt-- that's just because I managed an OK photo in some neat lighting.


----------



## James A

1971 plastic fantastic



Regards,


----------



## derids

James A said:


> 1971 plastic fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


James, what the heck is that? Never seen one before.


----------



## abzack




----------



## Mediocre

Oris


----------



## Tomcat1960

Matt_wool83 said:


> I know we're friends but I WISH I had bought this before you


Same way I feel about that Sicura Safari. |> Should you ever decide to part with it, please let me know!

@ all: what has been said about old Seiko's I fully subscibe to: there's been only one so far that really let me down, but all others were running like a breeze ;-)
Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

derids said:


> James, what the heck is that? Never seen one before.


Hi derids,

You must have missed my earlier thread on this watch...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tissot-research-idea-2001-seed-counterrevolution-1328858.html

Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> Indeed it seems to be. I remember a time not so long ago when you couldn't give the 1970's stuff away. It wasn't fashionable at all. Which was great if you wanted to get one.  It's still a bit undervalued, save for the big name's stuff.
> 
> Posted this in the Longines forum but it most definitely is a 1970's watch.
> 
> View attachment 2713865
> 
> 
> 1971 Longines UltraQuartz.


OOOH OOOH OOOH 
That's the one with the sexiest movement ever.










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Emre

The '70s were certainly colorful and inspiring:


----------



## Matt_wool83

Tomcat1960 said:


> Same way I feel about that Sicura Safari. |> Should you ever decide to part with it, please let me know!
> 
> @ all: what has been said about old Seiko's I fully subscibe to: there's been only one so far that really let me down, but all others were running like a breeze ;-)
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Tomcat - I let my first Safari go like an idiot. This ones going nowhere!


----------



## busmatt

Bulova Quartz










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## derids

James A said:


> Hi derids,
> 
> You must have missed my earlier thread on this watch...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tissot-research-idea-2001-seed-counterrevolution-1328858.html
> 
> Regards,


Wow,thanks for the link,you were right I missed it first time.


----------



## Wibbs

busmatt said:


> OOOH OOOH OOOH
> That's the one with the sexiest movement ever.


Aye and one of the twitchiest BM.   It's certainly the loudest. A deep buzzing you can actually feel on your wrist from time to time. Very "mechanical" in nature.


----------



## Bodyblue

After taking the pic for this thread of my old 78 Seiko, I decided it was worth the time to take it down to my jeweler and have it buffed. So here is the new pic showing how ready it is for a night at '54! It still has a tiny crack by the day window, but my wife loves wearing it to work (she is a pre school teacher) because while it still looks retro cool, it is a tough as nails Seiko that can take everyday pounding. As much as I like my Accutrons (as as much as she likes hers) I have to admit, I love how tough and reliable any Seiko automatic and quartz unit is. The Solar and Kinetic while being interesting (hey if its a watch, I am interested), I dont like them as much because they just dont have the rep for lasting as long. My wife as a beautiful Solar in Ion Black that we both love but when it comes time for a capacitor replacement, I doubt we will spend the money to do it.


----------



## abzack

Girard Perregaux High Frequency Observatory


----------



## Thunderdaddy

I collect only underwater time-pieces, but mostly from the 70s. Today a beautiful watch from Darwil circa 1974:


----------



## bobbee

That Darwill is supersexy!
Is that a nitrogen release button?

Bob.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

bobbee said:


> That Darwill is supersexy!
> Is that a nitrogen release button?
> 
> Bob.


Thanks! Actually it's a 2nd screw-down crown for setting the alarm.


----------



## abzack

Belair Seapearl 600


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Matt_wool83

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


The calculator has always been on my want list. Gorgeous!


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## MisterDeal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Underwater alarm with Adolf Schild Cal. AS 1931?! How interesting! Thanks for showing that.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hodmandod

I am posting these photos of my Citizen 6501 as it looks 1970's to me - but I may be wrong so will stand corrected by more knowledgeable members.


----------



## LorisPerren

Aero Neuchatel

Diver Chronograph

-sailing in croatia


----------



## Thinkfloyd

New arrival for me, 70's Gruen.


----------



## abzack

Paul Portinoux Alarm arrived today. It needs a new crystal, but everything seems to be working correctly.


----------



## Bodyblue

77 7009 just arrived from eBay........not a scratch front or back, lume is shiny bright and the guy sold it because "it looked to small for a mens watch"....whatever....anyway at $15.50 it was a STEAL!


----------



## Hodmandod

Nice one. There sure still are some real bargains out there - you just have to keep looking!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

I love vintage watches but the 70's are special for me...

Vulcain Kilimandjaro


----------



## Matt_wool83

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> I love vintage watches but the 70's are special for me...
> 
> Vulcain Kilimandjaro


Really love the shape and depth of that case!


----------



## Bodyblue

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> I love vintage watches but the 70's are special for me...
> 
> Vulcain Kilimandjaro


With a nice Parker TBall Jotter!


----------



## Wibbs

Matt_wool83 said:


> Really love the shape and depth of that case!


It's very reminiscent of many of Bulova's offerings of the time. Very cool.

Id Est and in the spirit of the thread of all things velour and 70's... Meet your watches tuning forked twin from 1975.










Don't worry, though I am a Nato strap junkie, I did source the right steel bracelet for it.  It's actually an Accuquartz under the bonnet/hood, but the original dial must have degraded and needed a donor.


----------



## Wibbs

*brings in the 1970's horological quartz engined elephant in the room...*  



Matt_wool83 said:


> The calculator has always been on my want list. Gorgeous!


Calculator you say Matt? OK not _nearly_ as fancy as P999's Heuer but it's Seiko's very first calculator watch, only beaten by a few months to market by a Citizen calculator IIRC?









From mid 1977, so first year of production. Family item too. The display is a lot better looking in the flesh. Thermocompensated movement too.

And another 70's first, this time from behind the Iron Curtain at the time.









Again from 77 according to the date on the quartz crystal. The first quartz watch made in the USSR. These were mad money for Soviet citizens. The Chaika 3050 "Quartz Resonator"(with an original ZIM "steel" bracelet, that could _not_ be more awful ). Makes a weird ticking/swooshing noise. The watch, not the bracelet... My example is pretty accurate with a bit of fettling, though they are delicate. Tend to stop for no good reason every so often. Really more a display piece than wearable. Well funky mind you. Plus if you were to wear it, you would have to be wearing purple loon pants and a yellow frilly shirt. Both in Nylon of course. If ABBA at their most glam designed a watch, this would be it.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Wibbs said:


> *brings in the 1970's horological quartz engined elephant in the room...*
> 
> Calculator you say Matt? OK not _nearly_ as fancy as P999's Heuer but it's Seiko's very first calculator watch, only beaten by a few months to market by a Citizen calculator IIRC?
> 
> View attachment 2900906
> 
> 
> From mid 1977, so first year of production. Family item too. The display is a lot better looking in the flesh. Thermocompensated movement too.
> 
> And another 70's first, this time from behind the Iron Curtain at the time.
> 
> View attachment 2901018
> 
> 
> Again from 77 according to the date on the quartz crystal. The first quartz watch made in the USSR. These were mad money for Soviet citizens. The Chaika 3050 "Quartz Resonator"(with an original ZIM "steel" bracelet, that could _not_ be more awful ). Makes a weird ticking/swooshing noise. The watch, not the bracelet... My example is pretty accurate with a bit of fettling, though they are delicate. Tend to stop for no good reason every so often. Really more a display piece than wearable. Well funky mind you. Plus if you were to wear it, you would have to be wearing purple loon pants and a yellow frilly shirt. Both in Nylon of course. If ABBA at their most glam designed a watch, this would be it.


Why did you have to remind me of that model?! 

I've always wanted one of these early cals too. I always preferred the Citizen (mainly because of it's larger circular dial with strange button configuration around the dial) but I still love the Seiko!

That display looks ace! I love the smokey green colour to some of the vintage digitals - almost like digital patina 

Love the vivid blue on the Russian as well. It looks like enamel.


----------



## Wibbs

Matt_wool83 said:


> Why did you have to remind me of that model?!


 


> I've always wanted one of these early cals too. I always preferred the Citizen (mainly because of it's larger circular dial with strange button configuration around the dial) but I still love the Seiko!


The Citizen is _very_ cool I agree. I never saw one in the flesh at the time or since though. In my neck of the woods Casio calculators were king and even the Seiko was a rarity. The Seiko had one big pain in the bum feature, you needed a stylus to work it(though this first one was just about usable with a thumbnail, the nest one wasn't). With the slightly later Casio you didn't and the Citizen looks more finger(nail) friendly too.



> That display looks ace! I love the smokey green colour to some of the vintage digitals - almost like digital patina


Sadly that's more to do with my dire photography skills Matt W. :s. To the Mark 1 Human Eyeball it's just grey. That particular one went dead under warranty and my dad(who bought it originally) got the next generation Seiko calculator as a replacement after much tooing and froing, but was allowed keep this for some reason. So it languished unused in a drawer for nigh on 30 years, until thanks to the wonders of the interwebs I was able to source a replacement movement and back to life it came. The interwebs is wonderful.



> Love the vivid blue on the Russian as well. It looks like enamel.


More like spray paint from a can.  There's more enamel on a centenarians teeth than there is on that dial. Though it's an interesting design of early quartz as it sidesteps western patents that they wanted to avoid paying for. That said for a quartz of the late 70's the movement looks like a Swiss or US quartz movement of the early 70's. It's a big oul clunky thing TBH, but I love it.  And love the history behind it.


----------



## BigAl40

*Re: I like this look.*

Here's my few from the 70's (+ a Spaceview from 1966!)

An Accutron 218 from 1976, and a Rado NCC101 and a Seiko chronograph both from the early 70's


----------



## thehappycamper

*Re: I like this look.*

Hi Al

Nice one

I'm glad your loving them.

I just happened to fall onto this post as I was looking at Rado NCC's


----------



## Matt_wool83

Safari on newly arrived Timefactors nato.


----------



## laikrodukas

Can't get any crazier than this


----------



## James A

Matt_wool83 said:


> Safari on newly arrived Timefactors nato.


70's cutting edge tech

Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83

James A said:


> 70's cutting edge tech
> 
> Regards,


Haha love it!


----------



## busmatt

Matt_wool83 said:


> Safari on newly arrived Timefactors nato.


If we're on the corny lines

"Sharp watch man"

Or

"You could get straight to the point of the best thing about it"

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Matt_wool83

busmatt said:


> If we're on the corny lines
> 
> "Sharp watch man"
> 
> Or
> 
> "You could get straight to the point of the best thing about it"
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Good work!


----------



## QWatchQ

Gruen with one hunk of Swiss made SS for a case.


----------



## Bodyblue

This is a 77 Caravelle that I got on an estate pick. It was BLACK when I got it yesterday but it came out great with the new band on it that I got in the mail today. I am getting a new crystal for it Tuesday...cant wait to see it then. It runs crazy good for an oldie.


----------



## laikrodukas

QWatchQ said:


> Gruen with one hunk of Swiss made SS for a case.


Turbo cool dial, case and bracelet combination!


----------



## BigAl40

Here's my latest 70's beauty! (Well maybe not in everyone's taste I guess!)


----------



## BigAl40

& here it is nestled with my other 'vintage' watches! 4 from the 70's, a Spaceview from the 60's & a Swatch Jelly from the 90's!


----------



## Bodyblue

After a new crystal and about 4 hours of cleaning/polishing and a new band, this N7 Caravelle came out pretty decent....I got it from an estate sale and found it at the bottom of a tool box, it was so dirty I had to use water and a towel just to see what it was. The dumb thing runs neck and neck with my brand new Seiko SNKK79 and has just as long of a power reserve.


----------



## pz93c

*Re: I like this look.*

Just the one. 1970 Deep Sea.


----------



## v8chrono

*Re: I like this look.*

I've been collecting for a few years but this is my first forum. Enjoying all the 70s beauties shown here!


----------



## v8chrono

Here is one of my 70s chronos, don't know who the manufacturer is but like it all the same, I believe it uses the val. 7734


----------



## Bodyblue

My N1 2182 Accutron. I had a cheap crown put on while I tracked on a NOS one along with a stem so it goes in when they arrive......one of my favorites, but then, all of my Accutrons are my favorites!


----------



## v8chrono

Same as the Newmark in post 231 but in red and branded as a Smiths.


----------



## BarisKiris

I am waiting for this vintage Citizen New Master. Seller said it's from 70s.
How to identify it's production year exactly, I really appreciate if anyone can tell me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

BarisKiris said:


> I am waiting for this vintage Citizen New Master. Seller said it's from 70s.
> How to identify it's production year exactly, I really appreciate if anyone can tell me. Thanks in advance.


Very easy to find links like this on google (how to date a citizen watch, production date for citizen watch, etc.):

date of manufacture of a citizen | Vintage Citizen Watches


----------



## Onewatchhh

Apologies for posting the same watch in two threads, but I'm really loving my new (old) piece of '75 hardware! ;-)


----------



## Hodmandod

Here's my 1972 Timex Electric: 1 jewel, ticks like a bomb and missing a second hand. But it's very accurate and I love it.


----------



## Hodmandod

...and my Seiko5 from 1971


----------



## Bodyblue

1975 checking in!


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Bought new in 1978 
still runs perectly


----------



## KennethRSloan

Do you want 1970's...or 1870's?


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## Bodyblue

Hodmandod said:


> Here's my 1972 Timex Electric: 1 jewel, ticks like a bomb and missing a second hand. But it's very accurate and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3081817
> 
> View attachment 3068202


Just to dip my toe in the waters of electric watches (I usually only by Accutrons or Automatics) I bought my wife a little Timex electric yesterday and it should arrive by next week.....I will post pics when I get it. The vendor claims it has been "serviced" and has a warranty and takes returns. We shall see.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Revitalised Mortima!


----------



## BarisKiris

Finally on my wrist. 
I couldn't find any pictures (on internet) of a Day Date Citizen New Master. Let alone it's production date. The link given (2 pages before) is not explaining this serial no. 
Either I have a rare one, or it's a franken. 
















T-122 must be caliber and 0-52109 is the serial no. But again, there is no info (on internet) about a T-122 caliber.


----------



## v8chrono

Prue 70s! Probably worth less than the strap but who cares when it looks this good!


----------



## slopingsteve

My Rotary. Ah!!! They don't make 'em like this any more.
I can't help noticing that a significant percentage of these ole '70s beauties share certain design features. I wonder which watch was the first to do the TV styling?


----------



## QWatchQ

1973 and 40mm wide plus crown


----------



## Bodyblue

My oldest Accutron (N1)....its a bit worn and I am still waiting for the NOS crown I ordered for it but I just put it on an Eddie Bauer band I really like the look.


----------



## Bodyblue

And one more....


----------



## JC_2012

My 1977 Accutron 218 w/ Roman numerals.


----------



## JC_2012

Here's another one. My Seiko w/ 7005a movement.


----------



## Bodyblue

My first non Accutron electric.......I had to try at least one! Got it with the original box, warranty and manual for the princely sum of $10.....Runs like a top. I timed it next to my Accutrons last nite......dumb thing stayed right with them!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today i got another Vulcain Kilimandjaro  Dial with some faults 

Under time keeping trials for the next days...










Gentlemen, start your... watches!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Look what my good old dad bought me from a local antique shop. It was originally from an opticians surgery but will do the trick!


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Bodyblue

I got this on Friday, timed with my 6 week old Seiko 5 SNKK79 and they are only 4 seconds apart when I checked them about an hours ago. Is that good for a Timex or bad for a Seiko??


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Just a few more for variety; Lord Elgin UFO, Fujitime Auto, Jules Jurgensen (neat A.S. movement)*

1


----------



## v8chrono

1971 Tissot T12 super compressor, uses the 784-2 auto movement.


----------



## Bodyblue

Finally got the Russian Military band I ordered for my Timex diver.


----------



## Mike2

A fairly odd 70s couple for me. I am actually picking up the Tudor from a 4-month service tomorrow and I can't wait 

1978 Seiko Silverwave Z Quartz









Early 70's Tudor Prince Oysterdate


----------



## okidoc01

Seiko bullhead'76









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Yema Flygraf 7736 - What other decade could this model have come from!?


----------



## Hodmandod

Just bought this funky 1971 Seiko "Green Alien" from a roadside junk shop for $3. b-)


----------



## James A

Excalibur Electronic 28800 circa 1970












Within this watch is an ESA Dynatron electric movement. The ESA electric movements from this period fall under the Swissonic branding and where sold to many watch companies. Excalibur was a British assembler and this watch houses an ESA 9154 that offered 28800 BPH as proudly proclaimed on the dial. The Swisssonics are the first movements with transistor and balance wheel. This was almost the last hurrah for electrics and by the mid 70's they had been usurped by quartz.

Design wise it is very typical of the era with big case design and bold dial colour.



Regards,


----------



## LorenzoG

both from 1971
7024/0 jumbo

seiko 6138 8020


----------



## pepescom

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## busmatt

1979 Rotary Digital










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## efauser




----------



## v8chrono

*Cordura Seagull* (basically a Sicura) using a low end auto movement, it has a substantial 42 mm case though and looks most definitely 70s!


----------



## abzack




----------



## WatchNut22

Love so much about the 70's. The music, the watches......hmmmm. The music, the watches.....the watches......


















































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/timex-time-machine-model-62-a-1781810.html

Regards,


----------



## GhentWatch

Had to give this one some rays before finding a new wrist to put it on!


----------



## pyiyha

Omega 176.007














Breitling 7102








Invicta Royal Marine








Love all the colors on the watches of the era and the cushion cases...


----------



## scott59

Thirteenth birthday gift in the summer of 1972. Mine does not quite look like this today, but it is still very nice. I always wore a watch since I was six years old (kid's Timex's, etc.), but this was my first "real grown-up" watch. I only wore it for special occasions until college. Then it died just as I finished college. Good timing, since I needed a dressier watch for work after college. Repaired in the 90's. Died again. Need to get it working again.


----------



## QWatchQ

GhentWatch said:


> Had to give this one some rays before finding a new wrist to put it on!


I see you have a Croton Chronomaster, can you link to a thread where you have pix and discuss it?


----------



## QWatchQ

1970 cal 910 flightmaster


----------



## nick10




----------



## laikrodukas

I am too tired to hit those like buttons, so it's like this: I like them all


----------



## Bodyblue

I am 5 years late for the 70s but I think if fits right in.


----------



## doggbiter

Favorite. Thread. Ever.


----------



## bsshog40

*1974 Accutron Spaceview*


----------



## pepescom

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

CTZ today









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

Seamaster









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Giotime

King Seiko


----------



## LorisPerren

Certina DS TurtleBack 









-Loris


----------



## LorisPerren

Certina DS









-Loris


----------



## Torre

Orient Calendar.


----------



## abzack

Just back from the beach and this was waiting in the mail.








(The four Pauls were PAUL BUHRE, PAUL GARNIER, PAUL MAILLARDET, and PAUL PICOT.)


----------



## Matt_wool83

YEAH!!!! Its back and fully restored. Find another one of these - I dare ya!


----------



## Barfett

Picked this guy up off eBay cheap and got it in the mail today. 1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009 on a Worn And Wound Strap I had laying around. Still looking for the perfect strap to compliment this piece. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## DaBaeker

had this for many many years. bought it for <$70. accurate, robust and reliable as hell. wouldn't part with it for 10x that. Seiko 6138 '74, 'panda', 'poor man's daytona.... amongst many other nicknames I've seen over the years:


----------



## WatchNut22

Just got this one. Seiko World Timer. The GMT hand is a slave to the regular hands, but you just turn the dial to dial out time any where in the world! Trippy dude.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GhentWatch

Seems to have been a popular design. I´ve seen more than a couple of these marked all kinds of brands.


----------



## Emre

Kelek 1369 in Waltham


----------



## castlk




----------



## Time On My Hands

My first watch. Genevus - another extinct Swiss brand from the 70s.


----------



## howards4th

castlk said:


>


That Timex is AWESOME!


----------



## Time On My Hands

howards4th said:


> That Timex is AWESOME!


So is the Seiko. A real 70's colour, and if I'm not mistaken, a rare faceted crystal.


----------



## v8chrono

1974 Tissot Navi auto


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## James A

Timex Model 62. 1972



Regards,


----------



## super-b

1976. Owned from new

So many watches...so little time!


----------



## pmwas

That's most likely from 1970s.

























I think they could have been made in early 1980s az well, I'm not sure...


----------



## Brisman

1978 Rolex Explorer II "Freccione" or probably wrongly referred to as "The Steve McQueen"

Cheers


----------



## Brisman

Early seventies Blue Snow Flake Tudor Submariner.


----------



## cpl

Continuing on the path of vintage retro chronos...

It's breathtakingly stunning in person. Size is a very modern 42mm...they must have seemed massive in the 70's.

Seiko 6138-0030 "Kakume"


----------



## WatchNut22

Just got this sexy Russian.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## cybr

The rarest variant of the Catena Spacesonic Chronograph; ESA Cal. 942.711 module; designer Andre Le Marquand, 1977.
The one exactly as in the Pieter Doensen's book *""WATCH. History of the modern wrist watch." 
http://doensen.home.xs4all.nl/fotos/c16b.jpg

*








An here it is lighted the specific "texture" of the ESA Cal. 942.711 LCD.


----------



## johnj

*Re: I like this look.*



Shum said:


> The 70's sure was a funky decade. I still have nightmares about those minimalistic shorts we all had to wear.


The 70's was the fugly decade. It's like it was rebelling against the peak of style that happened in the 60's.


----------



## kit7

*Re: I like this look.*

From January '76, almost 40 years old


----------



## Katoolsie

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## laikrodukas

*Re: I like this look.*

Felca Titoni in a tandem 
Do not really know what to do with it, it's absolutely NOS, even still has a plastic protection on backplate


----------



## bsshog40

*Re: I like this look.*

Here is my 1978 Bulova Accutron R/R approved quartz. This thing keeps awesome time. Has a nice genuine alligator Bulova Accutron band.


----------



## Matty01




----------



## Matty01




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Matty01




----------



## Matty01




----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## efauser

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Apparently I haven't posted my last two 70s pieces.

Mid 70s NCC 404, the last gold plated NCC I needed to complete the set of five.
P1014079 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Circa 1972 (ish) Diastar 1
P8072723 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## spdrcr

Recently picked up a 1971 Bulova Accutron D Type asymmetrical for my sister. Looks like this (but not this exact watch):


----------



## derids

The d-shape,lovely.


----------



## Apollonaught

New to me Anker 2000...............







Cheers,


----------



## abzack

LeCoultre Master Mariner HPG. Arrived yesterday just in time for a very happy birthday.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Smack-Dab in the middle, 1975...


----------



## Silvertouran

*Re: I like this look.*








First watch i ever got as a prezzy. From around 1975. God, look how small it is.


----------



## Eran

*Re: I like this look.*

After years of buying only new watches, I too fell for the 70's charm. In the heat of summer, the faceted glass on this one reminds me of an ice cube...


----------



## awrose

1972 Sea King GH Unboxing


----------



## leoric

Votum Divimat


----------



## DaBaeker

1971 bulova:


----------



## scjones88

1969 (almost '70's) First Gen Moonwatch. All original. Was unworn for most of its life, until I got it. Just a touch of patina showing on the original hands.


----------



## abzack




----------



## DaBaeker

1970 Black dial Snorkel with 1971 orange dial Snorkel by Bulova:


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## derids

Picked up this TI recently,put in a battery and off she goes.


----------



## ManOnTime

Received this beauty yesterday.

1976 Timex Model 27 day/date on original expansion link bracelet. I replaced the expansion bracelet with my preferred stainless non-expansion.


----------



## dj898

Hamilton Masterpiece Electronic (Sirius style)









Longines Ultronic

Both hail from 70s and with sweeping second hands pretty to look at them...


----------



## Skv




----------



## leoric




----------



## Case61

1977 Rolex 1803, which I picked up just a couple of months ago.


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Mido multi star, recent arrival.


----------



## davidbuckden

needs quote


----------



## davidbuckden

70s brown of the foulest; astonishing; utterly brilliant!


awrose said:


> 1972 Sea King GH Unboxing


----------



## davidbuckden

Daft but fab!


Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 2710161


----------



## davidbuckden

Bulova Longchamp (74) - bought new in 1976 (£55). Recent restoration, ('Longchamp' script to dial could not be replicated).


----------



## Skv




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## davidbuckden

Like . . . but much too tasteful! - I really like my 70s watches to have egregious 'space age' looks that should have dictated the inclusion of a sick bag with the box and papers!


----------



## sempervivens

next to the old case:

















Space age at your request...


----------



## davidbuckden

Yes! That's more like it - silly, but marvellous. Like the DEFY script - akin to Land Rover naming a model, DEFENDER. Thanks.


----------



## davidbuckden

The watch had to be put out of its misery, but isn't this a wonderfully clunky bit of 70s styling?


----------



## FrenchKiss




----------



## Chascomm

Somehow I have neglected to participate in this thread until now...
































































Borrowed from a friend:










From my wife's collection:


----------



## davidbuckden

I bought this in - if memory serves - 1973. Surprisingly good quality - no faded plastics or metal corrosion 42 years on.


----------



## WatchNut22

Ruhla chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

My 70s couple.


----------



## w4kz

Sweatin








Chillin


----------



## Hessu

The setup of 3big and geeky 70's watches. All plated ones (unfortunately)... Certina.







The straps black Hirsch Highland, brown Hirsch Kansans and brown Hirsch Highland.







Certina Argonaut 280 with mech 25-661, Certina Automatic with 919-1 and Certina Town & Country with mech 25-661.


----------



## Stigmata

The more rare 70s cushion case version


----------



## Stigmata




----------



## HarryTheHound

Ricoh auto with blue denim pattern:


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Seiko 6139 - 7100 'Helmet'

Made in '77, a good year for fine wines and massively tall watches!


----------



## WatchNut22

Just got this beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Ticonderoga

QWatchQ said:


> 1970 cal 910 flightmaster


I wanted to subscribe to this thread and I thought that I would just find a pic or post I really like and reply to it. The problem is, there are so many awesome watches here. I've really kept my finger taped down so as not to put a comment on every page.

I was able to hold out til page 35.

But this watch is just wild. When I saw it, I thought of the first time I saw 2001 and I thought that this is the watch that you would look down to if you were on a trip to Mars.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Mido Commander

I think it's mid to late 70's, anyone have any idea how to date these?


----------



## Eran

This Orient caught my eye, I just had to buy it. Nothing modern even resembles this design.


----------



## davidbuckden

Orient 'tv' watch - Vast expanses of shininess, inappropriate blue and unnecessary random red: hamfisted design . . . brilliant wristwear!


----------



## Eran

David, yup that's exactly it... seems today 99% of manufacturers are afraid to play around with color! C'mon it's a watch not the Sistine Chapel, less monochromatic precision and more colorful fun makes your day a little brighter... 

I do however consider replacing the bracelet with a leather strap to make it just a little less shiny. I think brown would do the dial justice (or, at least, add some more unnecessary color...)


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## davidbuckden

Good point Eran. I think you might like this, (who wouldn't!):



Eran said:


> David, yup that's exactly it... seems today 99% of manufacturers are afraid to play around with color! C'mon it's a watch not the Sistine Chapel, less monochromatic precision and more colorful fun makes your day a little brighter...
> 
> I do however consider replacing the bracelet with a leather strap to make it just a little less shiny. I think brown would do the dial justice (or, at least, add some more unnecessary color...)


----------



## Ticonderoga

I've caught the bug.

Spent about 3 days last week reading this entire thread and I've just enjoyed looking at all of these retro watches. I looked at my collection and saw that *I don't have a single representative from team 70's*, so I thought I'd go pawn shop shopping in town and see if they were any retro models for sale.

I saw mostly modern quartz junk: Armitron, Fossil, Casio & Invicta (and I mean "junk" in its condition and/or style). But, back in a pile of watches, I saw a rubber strap sticking out and it lead to a diver. Not being a Seiko guy I had no idea what it was. I only knew that the case didn't look contemporary, it looked very "cushion" and very 70's in its style.

The clerk fished it out and after some haggling, I took this 6309 for $46. I checked the serial # and this watch was made in 1981, but the model debuted in 1976 placing this design right in the middle of the decade.









Well, I've "sort of" scratched my 70's itch, but not quite. I'm still on the look!


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

@Ticonderoga 
Nice find, $46 is a stupidly low price for one of these if it's all original and running, I have paid around double to triple that and I thought that wasn't too bad! Does it run OK?
Even if it's a bit of a dog inside it's not a bad buy, you'll be able to get a donor movement for around $40 - $50, could be worth $150 - $200??

Just got this in the post today, Orient World time









It has a few scratches on the crystal and the quick date set button at 2 0 clock doesn't work but that isn't an issue due to 3 reasons;
1. I generally wear a different watch every day, mostly vintage, and don't want to wear the date change/crown mech. out by constantly changing them
2. The date wheel changed is the Day wheel not the date wheel, so at the end of a short month you still have to pull the crown out to flick it forward....silly design!
3. It seems to run fine and it was around £30

With it's case mates, sadly I ripped the crown out of the blue King Diver, I have got a nos replacement crown/stem but still need to get round to it,









@Eran That is a great looking Orient Chrono ace, very funky slab of 70's


----------



## GUTuna

Coming at you from the US bicentennial year of 1976


----------



## castlk




----------



## franco60

1976 Bulova chrono with Valjoux 7733 and tropical dial .








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

@franco60
Thats a nice Bulova, I love the color clash dial!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Sofa-Lofa said:


> @Ticonderoga
> Nice find, $46 is a stupidly low price for one of these if it's all original and running, I have paid around double to triple that and I thought that wasn't too bad! Does it run OK?
> Even if it's a bit of a dog inside it's not a bad buy, you'll be able to get a donor movement for around $40 - $50, could be worth $150 - $200??


Thanks! It runs great (-24 seconds in 24 hours), seems to be all original - I put a link in my post if you want to see the write-up.



Sofa-Lofa said:


> @franco60
> Thats a nice Bulova, I love the color clash dial!


+1

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks! It runs great (-24 seconds in 24 hours), seems to be all original - I put a link in my post if you want to see the write-up


Just seen your post, it is not quite as nice condition as I first thought but is probably worth around $100 - $150 so you still lucked out!

The 'Turtle' cases are very sought after, especially by modders, so it's nice to see an all original example, 
Below is my 6309 - 7040 from November 1984, modified to 6105 style and tarted up a bit (the 6105 is one of my all time faves but can sell for $1000+ so this is the next best thing at 1/5th of the price)









Today, it will be my Seiko 4006 - 6031 Bellmatic from June 1974, I love the alarm feature and use it quite alot 
(freaks people out when you are standing in a queue at the shop, everyone is thinking 'what weirdo has got a mickey mouse alarm clock in their pocket?')


----------



## QWatchQ

Benrus Electronic


----------



## simpletreasures

Picked up these two recently from the same seller for next to nothing. Normally I'm not big on this era of watch, prefer the old 20's through 50's, but these just caught my eye!


























Both are said to be "running and keeping excellent time", we'll see.


----------



## GUTuna

tonyfabro said:


> Does anyone have a hamilton pan europ?


That I do -


----------



## leoric




----------



## lallasia

Hi all, apologies to jump in so late on this but (i think) i have a nice early 70s contograf that warrants some sharing!! I havnt found much info on this model so am a bit lost on the background of this model but had my eyes on it for over a yr and finally when i foind it i bought it!!


Inviato dal mio LioiPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lallasia

Inviato dal mio LioiPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lallasia

Inviato dal mio LioiPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Groovy.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## KP-99

The 70s, the years with many colours....

















I have several chronographs from the 70s and i love them....

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## WatchNut22

70's chronos seem to be taking over my collection. I like it...a lot...

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Eran

So, as promised I took the Orient ChronoAce (from a few pages up this thread) and replaced the original metal bracelet with a leather strap. Does it look better? I don't know. But I like it.


----------



## sukri131

70s ish








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Another Yachting Chronograph:

Careny was a daugther of the famous Jenny Caribbean Watch. Because of the german word "Steine" for " Jewels", i think, the watches were made for the german speaking market?!

























I love the turquoise numbers on the bezel.....;-)

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## KP-99

One more 70s Yachting Chronograph.

A very rare Jenny Caribbean Chronograph with Valjoux 7730 and nice sealed screwed pushers and original crown:









One of the Brevet Numbers is the same as the Universal Geneve Space Compax Chronographs.
I think, it is the patent number for these pushers:

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## WatchNut22

Mortima Super Datomatic.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## vintlux

70's wakmann







;-)


----------



## KP-99

Poor Mans Heuer Autavia marked with Primato (original case):

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## derids

Sicura Jump Hour.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Elgin Diver with beautiful movement:

























Regards,
Peter


----------



## derids

More 70's goodness. Memostar.


----------



## 1992watch

KP-99 said:


> Another Yachting Chronograph:
> 
> Careny was a daugther of the famous Jenny Caribbean Watch. Because of the german word "Steine" for " Jewels", i think, the watches were made for the german speaking market?!
> 
> View attachment 5723914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5723922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5723930
> 
> 
> I love the turquoise numbers on the bezel.....;-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


Same here! The bezel on this watch is very striking!


----------



## leoric




----------



## KP-99

Elgin Diver with very nice Elgin 996:

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## WatchNut22

Seiko 6139









Chateau









Nivada Tarvana

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

The latest addition...Bulova Accutron N2(1972) caliber 218 in 14kt gold. (the seller's listing pictures)


----------



## WatchNut22

Cimier Chronograph

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## davidbuckden

Like the Tarvana. I'm compiling a database of 1970s Nivadas and if it's no trouble could you kindly let me have details of it, including movement calibre, serial number and case dimensions. A pic of the back would be helpful too. Many thanks. David.


----------



## D Young

nice


----------



## KP-99

Tissot T12 chronograph with Lemania 1281 on original Tissot GF bracelet:

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## Fox143

1972 Omega 176.007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric




----------



## arkimedy

Here's one of mine:


----------



## v8chrono

*
Atomik Mars 71* with Valjoux 7734


----------



## ltri

Originally purchased at tail end 70's


----------



## chefmhf

*Re: I like this look.*

Rolex Oysterquartz Day/Date, 1979 manufacture.


----------



## arkimedy

*Re: I like this look.*

Zenith form early 70's (1971):


----------



## eliindetroit

*Re: I like this look.*

Here's my 1976 Seiko Bullhead.  Hope I did this right! I haven't posted in a while.


----------



## shaninNH

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## charjanto

Mine


----------



## dspt

I have a few 70s watches, but this is the funkiest, I guess. I had to replace that faceted crystal later








Another one from Citizen (blue tropicalized dial, nice case shape - great looks)








And of course


----------



## Roviva

Seiko 7005-8150









It's not mine, it's from my father
Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Before she leaves me i want to show her.
Valgine. Monacos little sister ;-)


----------



## arkimedy

'75 Seiko Bullhead:


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Couple more - heck, half my stuff's from 70s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phranz

*Re: I like this look.*

Zenith Defy ref A7681 1971

This is the right one for heavy work in the woods....

My best buddy of that time got it in 1971 for his Matura (important examen in Austria before allowed to study at a university) 
He never did any service to it so as I own it now, it is in the spa just for cleaning/oiling...


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## thoth

*Re: I like this look.*

It ain't a beauty and is rough but I don't have many 70's watches.


----------



## v8chrono

*Re: I like this look.*

*Avia* Alarm


----------



## dr.raul

Here they are (plus Rolex datejust, 1675 and 5513 all from early 70s):


----------



## WatchNut22

Vintage Zodiac Automatic

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## don-venditore

Vintage Dugena


----------



## Bodyblue

1977 Timex auto out of the mail from eBay today. I bought it to flip (it had no band and the pics made it look horrible) but when I opened the package my jaw hit the floor. The case has no brassing (amazing for an old Timex) and the dumb ling runs great. I put a 3/4 period correct JB Champion in black leather on it and I really like it. All for the princely sum of $12.


----------



## Myman

7005 8052 - (1970)







7005 8062 - (1971) - (Dad's watch)







6306 'Scuby' - (1979)







7005 8050 - (1970)


----------



## Giotime

Certina 1973 I think


----------



## BillyN




----------



## davidbuckden

My Dad's Oris Super. Not really my taste in watches, but obviously of great sentimental value to me which is why I had it restored a few years ago. I think Seventies, but might be early Eighties - anyone here know please?


----------



## busmatt

Reviving this great thread with another Oris










One look at this and you want to get the big chunky cardigans out again









Starsky style 









Can anyone identify the watch?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anabuki

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## RUDEE

*Re: I like this look.*

My coolest watch from the 70's. Blue Camy!


----------



## derids

*Re: I like this look.*

Latest 70's watch. Caravelle in nice condition, 1976.Manual wind.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Latest addition to the 70's stable (at the cost of many others )


----------



## Rainhard

*Some of mine*















little part 










Matt_wool83 said:


> Very nice!! Used to have one of those Ruhla De Luxe - funky little piece. Obviously had a couple of the Sicura Chronostops throughout my Sicura obsession - also funky as .....


thanks








View attachment 6697498


----------



## Matt_wool83

Rainhard said:


> little part
> View attachment 6692402


Very nice!! Used to have one of those Ruhla De Luxe - funky little piece. Obviously had a couple of the Sicura Chronostops throughout my Sicura obsession - also funky as .....


----------



## xDennis

I'm wearing my Elgin Valjoux today!



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## talljosh

This dirty beauty.


----------



## laikrodukas

Darn splendidness


----------



## doggbiter

My latest acquisition: Early 70's Zodiac SST 36000, caliber 86.

Needs servicing, but this is what it looks like cleaned up.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anabuki




----------



## haiku




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Cancer1965

*Re: I like this look.*

Sorry for the photo quality, I think the're all from the Seventies.


----------



## laikrodukas

*Re: I like this look.*

Mmmm those Caravelle, Tressa and LP SeaShark !!


----------



## fiskadoro

Photo from a few days ago.

This is a circa-1975 Aquadive 566 on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## fiskadoro

*Re: I like this look.*



Cancer1965 said:


> Sorry for the photo quality, I think the're all from the Seventies.


That Jgeha one is amazingly quirky. Never seen anything quite like that before.


----------



## Cancer1965

*Re: I like this look.*

That's what attracted me to it in the First place. It has a very heavy duty case with a heavy duty back gasket and perfectly functional internal divers bezel mechanism controlled by the upper crown. Another quirk is that it is powered by a fully jeweled 17 jewel EB 8800 with all the jewels in the correct places, premature movement wear shouldn't be a problem in the long term.


----------



## Eran

*Re: I like this look.*

Not 100% sure of its manufacturing year. It seems to be in line with Ricoh's offerings from the seventies, though I believe they continued producing similar watches well into the eighties. Anyway I like it, and in any case 70's are forever!


----------



## Rainhard

*Re: I like this look.*

*Soviet RAKETA traveller *
gold plated


----------



## RandalW

*Re: I like this look.*

My 1972 Tissot Seastar


----------



## Fox143

1979 Heuer 844 Monnin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## phrozenheart

Just received this in the mail. Should be from around 1972 with the 2616.2H movement.


----------



## Wibbs

Three French LIP's from the 70's.


----------



## wingman1

Seiko 6139-7100


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## fiskadoro

Manual-wind Bulova N7 from 1977. Very similar to the Oceanographer 333 but without the writing and a really amazing pearly blue-silver dial.


----------



## WatchNut22

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6831682


Groovy dude. Just groovy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard

WatchNut22 thanks


----------



## Control187

Wittnauer, steampunk style. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83

Control187 said:


> Wittnauer, steampunk style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Just got the stainless version of this in its original box. It's up for the chop at the moment.


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## xDennis

Early model Bullhead!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## BurtReynolds

How about my new version of a 70's classic? Just imagine a cyclops over the date, serrated bezel and a lovely patina!


----------



## xDennis

BurtReynolds said:


> How about my new version of a 70's classic? Just imagine a cyclops over the date, serrated bezel and a lovely patina!
> View attachment 6862642


I visited the jewler today and see that. Really cool piece!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## wingman1

seiko 6139-7100 and NOS polish.


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## cd1963

I'd love to get the scratches out but I don't know if the blue goes all the way through. It probably doesn't.


----------



## WindUpToy

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 6862490


There's a face Picasso would love!


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mkws

Left to right: '72 Atlantic, '76 Certina, '72 Caravelle, '75 Omega.







I'll get a better pic of all four together tomorrow, in daylight- now I just can't get a good photo.


----------



## DainiFan

1971 Seiko LM Special 5206-6060









1975 King Seiko Special 5256-8010









1974 Omega Speedmaster Cal. 1045


----------



## fiskadoro

Back again! Here's a cool '70s Seiko 7005-7089 I picked up for cheap on eBay. Didn't come with its original bracelet alas, so I put it on this chunky old rubber tropic to beef it up a bit.


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## laikrodukas

Cool Camy


----------



## dannyboy84

Thanks!  The inner bezel is a little off but i haven't gotten around to opening the watch up and realigning it


----------



## leoric

on tropic strap...


----------



## fiskadoro

Here's another '70s one: Seiko 7015-7020 SpeedTimer


----------



## wwarren

4006 6031 Early Seventies


----------



## Eran

Added another Tressa to the Collection...


----------



## Makanudo

My fathers... Bracelet replaced
View attachment 7148290
View attachment 7148298
View attachment 7148306


----------



## v8chrono

Tissot T12 Electronic, an early battery powered mechanical model from 1971


----------



## Fox143

72 Heuer 1163

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Maradonio

View attachment 7181546

Not sure if 70s, but a real beauty. That dial in person is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Grypho

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wongcheok

That's a lovely dynamic, the bracelet really turns it into serious business!


----------



## Erik Brooks

*Re: I like this look.*

A gift my grandfather = priceless!


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## fiskadoro

That Dugena Precision is all kinds of awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ticonderoga

fiskadoro said:


> That Dugena Precision is all kinds of awesome. Thanks for sharing!


 I was thinking the same for the Mortima Dateomatic.


----------



## cleef16

A 1971 beauty! It's looking for a new owner...


----------



## busmatt

Already got one 










But if you're giving it away free then it could go in the collection 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cleef16

Absolutely not!


----------



## chaviondo

A very modest Orient with a typical 70s crazy design that was very common at that time for Orient. I saw similar dials in blue, red, brown tones.

















This piece belonged to my father. This kind of Orients were very popular here in Spain in the 70s


----------



## anabuki

De Luxe ;-) since 1975 with me...


----------



## dannyboy84

Ticonderoga said:


> I was thinking the same for the Mortima Dateomatic.


Thank you very much, they are nice indeed. The mortima is really big


----------



## fiskadoro

Guessing this one's from the mid '70s. It's my only 'electronic' watch. They definitely went for a cool, spacey vibe here what with the subtle radial pattern on the inner dial, the silver-toned outer dial, and the cool pops of red everywhere. The hands are almost comically small but it works somehow what with all the curves and hollows.


----------



## BarisKiris

my Citizen Newmaster day/date, most likely from 70s.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erolek

While ago I developed unhealthy fascination with 1970s watches. To the point that they have separate case on their own.

Not many of them, but I haven't finished yet...


































































Greetings
Eryk


----------



## davidbuckden

Eryk - mostly wonderfully yuk, but the Lanco is great!


----------



## Erolek

davidbuckden said:


> Eryk - mostly wonderfully yuk, but the Lanco is great!


Thank you. Obviously - the little Bulova is my wife's.

Yes, the Lanco is a nice looking piece, and as far as I recall, I got it at reasonable price.









Greetings
Eryk


----------



## davidbuckden

Great pic Eryk and that strap further enhances the Lanco - really fabulous!


----------



## cfw

I wasnt even born in the '70s  but I have a few watches that were 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knafel1983

*Re: I like this look.*

I'm a fan of the tv shaped watches of the 70's. I have a Bulova that reminds me of one of those old metal seat belt buckles. Seiko made some cool ones as well.


----------



## journeyforce

*Here are some of mine*

Here are some of mine

1978 Seiko 5

1977 Seiko 4004 Quartz (my birth month and year watch)

1979 Seiko Quartz Alarm (successor to the Bellmatic)

1977 Seiko 4004 Quartz

1975 Seiko 4004 Quartz

1973 Seiko Lordmatic


----------



## dannyboy84

*Re: Here are some of mine*

@cfw Hey I wasn't born in the 70's either, but the watches from that time period are really cool. I recently bought this. I put a mesh on it, I think it looks good...A blue rally strap would have also worked, but unfortunately I can't seem to find rally straps in XL size


----------



## cfw

*Re: Here are some of mine*



dannyboy84 said:


> @cfw Hey I wasn't born in the 70's either, but the watches from that time period are really cool. I recently bought this. I put a mesh on it, I think it looks good...A blue rally strap would have also worked, but unfortunately I can't seem to find rally straps in XL size


Thats a nice watch congrats, mesh works well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

*Re: Here are some of mine*

Rado Alpineum. Cool faceted crystal and angular case lines give this one a definite '70s vibe!


----------



## dannyboy84

*Re: Here are some of mine*

@cfw Thanks! ;-)


----------



## fiskadoro

*Re: Here are some of mine*

Another one from the '70s collection: Wittnauer automatic diver


----------



## Erik Brooks

The nato strap is killer, perfect for the watch!


----------



## cfw

Zee Zherman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Anyone know if this dial is original it said repainted? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Yup repaint. I have never seen a watch that says Japan Made. It is always Made in Japan, Movement Japan etc


Still it is a nice looking watch.


----------



## Molliedooker

Browsing the bay last night while watching some boring reality show on tv with misses when I came across this 70,s Jaz as a "buy now or best offer "for 45 bucks. Offered 25 for hell of it ,seller countered I countered and on it went till I ended up buying for 37.
Did not want it , know nothing about it but gee it was fun. 
Has an FE3612.


----------



## derids

Jazzy!


----------



## dannyboy84

*Re: Here are some of mine*



fiskadoro said:


> Another one from the '70s collection: Wittnauer automatic diver
> 
> View attachment 7561770


Love the vivid colors!


----------



## Danny4

*Re: Here are some of mine*

nice 1553!


----------



## WatchNut22

p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143

Seiko 6139-8020 On my wrist today


----------



## Rdenney

One of the later Gyromatic generations, with a very nice FHF 905 movement.

And then there's this QED like the one I owned new in 1976:









Rick "hoping he hasn't already posted in this thread" Denney


----------



## septentrio




----------



## septentrio

Lately have been really in love with this one...


----------



## Danny4




----------



## septentrio

Cool Dugena, valjoux 7733?


----------



## Danny4

septentrio said:


> Cool Dugena, valjoux 7733?


Thanks!

Yes it has the valjoux 7733 movement.


----------



## Potacho

Danny4 said:


> View attachment 7687778


Neat! Never heard of Dugena before, but your watch sure is good looking and has a solid movement! Very nice.


----------



## septentrio




----------



## septentrio

Just received this Targe strap for the Navigator, very soft leather!


----------



## BarisKiris

Just got these two 70s automatic chronographs, Seiko Monaco 7016 and Seiko 6138. Unfortunately both are too small to put on my wrist. Will solve this problem during this weekend.


----------



## septentrio

More a 60s than 70s beauty, but let's not fall over details


----------



## septentrio




----------



## mooncameras

I know dial is not original but still seams to keep it's 70's appeal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## septentrio




----------



## Brisman

.


----------



## journeyforce

Here are a few

First is a Seiko Sportsman. This one is from 1968 but this model was made until 1971. This was just bought by me and looks great for the age

Next is late 1970's Phoenix watch. Movement from West Germany and cased in South Korea

Next is a 1975 Seiko 4004 quartz. This is one of several Seiko 4004 watches that I own. The dial in real life is a very pretty blue

Finally here is a 1979 Seiko 7559 with a lighted dial. You push the crown in and a tiny back light at the 12 o'clock position lights the dial up. This pic is before I tracked down a new crystal for the watch and had it installed.


----------



## fiskadoro

Claro Beach Star. Most likely from the early 70s, but production started in the late 1960s, I believe.

They have a rubber/fiber case and you can take out the mechanical movement by pulling out the crown completely and pushing out the bezel and crystal (it even tells you how to do this on the back). I guess that meant you could swap them into a different case, of which there were a variety of different colors. The dials came with different colors, too. I suppose these are like a precursor to Swatch, water resistant (probably not any more!) and mass-produced.


----------



## jmcostales

My share










Incoming










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Ricoh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82

I might pull the trigger on this one. Is it familiar to you guys? Actually I've never seen this one before.What do you think?


----------



## davidbuckden

I'm really fond of Nivadas and this is a great one. I am compiling information on the brand, so if you do buy, I'd appreciate details like calibre and individual movement number. (This one would be Valjoux 72 I think.)


gery82 said:


> I might pull the trigger on this one. Is it familiar to you guys? Actually I've never seen this one before.What do you think?


----------



## gery82

Hey David, thanks for your input, I'm too just discovering this brand, but already a bit addicted :blush: Unfortunately, very limited information can be found about these watches though.

This one actually said to be a cal 7736. Could nit find out anything else about it.

This and a Taravana that I'm negotiating. They seem to be very rare watches. What value do you think they would represent on the market? I don't wanna be unreasonable, but at the same time don't wanna overpay either.


----------



## gery82

Oh and David would you mind sharing, maybe in pm or in a separate thread your findings so far? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## gery82

davidbuckden said:


> I'm really fond of Nivadas and this is a great one. I am compiling information on the brand, so if you do buy, I'd appreciate details like calibre and individual movement number. (This one would be Valjoux 72 I think.)


David, on second thought the lack of information on this model is very suspicious. Would you say it can be a franken?? 

Could you guys take a look at this movement. do you think it's a legit Nivada Valjoux 7736 movement? To me the engraving is a bit off, but I'm no expert.


----------



## davidbuckden

Yes, sorry, I should have said it could also be 7736. Recent sales of 60s/70s 3 register Nivadas have been at the following euro values: 7736 - 3,000; 724 - 2,000; 72 - 1,500; 7736 - 1,000; 7736 - 1,000; 7736 - 590. I have got information on 14 Nivada chronographs currently, but I need to review it/correct it and put it into a table. I will let you have a copy of this once done - it's on my (long!) to-do list.

Taravana models have Date in addition to chrono functions.

I am attaching a 7736 movement pic for comparison purposes - hope this is of help to you.


----------



## gery82

Thanks a lot David, that 7736 seems to be quite alright comparing to your photo.

Actually I have found a forum discussing Nivada in detail. The catches are A it's German, B they win't let you register ☹

Anyways heres the link, you might be able to copy some stuff

http://uhrforum.de/der-nivada-grenchen-croton-zeige-sammelthread-t243867

UPDATE: for some reason the link doesn't work anymore. I managed to view with the cached copy in google chrome though. Please d the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden

Gery - I have sped up some work I had in hand on Nivada and you can see chrono information on this draft blog: http://nivadanirvana.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/welcome-and-some-chronographs.html


----------



## gery82

Hey David,

That's coming along nicely, great job!

I actually just pulled the trigger on this Nivada chrono. I will definitely provide some details and photos for your work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Speedmaster Mark II Racing Dial


----------



## jimdon5822

Technos . I have a nice black band with red stitching coming.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmcglynn




----------



## Sam-C-NYC

cd1963 said:


> I'd love to get the scratches out but I don't know if the blue goes all the way through. It probably doesn't.


I've got a large pack of extra fine Sharpie permanent markers for this.  Go with a lighter color first; you can always fill in darker. Low-tech but cosmetically effective.


----------



## Alruts

Technos Kaiser E with ESA 9154 movement arrived today. Guess I'll re-watch some old The Sweeney episodes this weekend...


----------



## KasperDK

jimdon5822 said:


> Technos . I have a nice black band with red stitching coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, love those big chunky hour markers.


----------



## Hessu

70's Zenith 20-1300-125. It is from 1973.























With 2562.


----------



## fiskadoro

I assume this one is from the '70s: Dugena Submersible diver with an incredible orange sunburst dial, groovy case shape, and just a nice, all-around presence for a vintage piece.


----------



## Theo951

Here is my German Bifora Cal B12 early Quartz 73s Richard Pfisterer, Pforzheim.

















Best Regards


----------



## busmatt

Theo951 said:


> Here is my German Bifora Cal B12 early Quartz 73s Richard Pfisterer, Pforzheim.
> 
> View attachment 7955794
> 
> 
> View attachment 7955810
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Ohh, that's pushing all my buttons 

Matt


----------



## Theo951

And here is a rare German early Quartz Buler with cal BR 83
German case and design, Swiss ESA based movement.
















Best Regards


----------



## busmatt

Where have you been hiding these great pieces?

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Theo951

Hi Matt,
thanks for your kind compliments !
Actually (and this is not a joke) I was working in restoration of my collection and had no time for forums.
Now and years later all are looking NOS, working perfect and it is a show time for all the forum members.
I will stay in Buler for a while and here is the next super rare ( the silver SS version)








Buler got the BMW project to design and produce a sport watch to be given complementary to the former *BMW M1 (E26) * supercar buyers. 
Out of this came the SS and (more often the PVD version) as in the picture.
The (pretty ugly ?) BMW Motorsport Buller EST Cal 4330 
















Best Regards


----------



## busmatt

Great work, keep 'em coming 

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Theo951

Thanks!
now some Tuning Fork.
Here is an original Bulova Cal 214 space view.


----------



## Alruts

Pure '70s funk... :-d


----------



## v8chrono

*Omega* F300 Electronic Geneve from 1973, using the 1260 (ESA 9164) tuning fork movement.


----------



## nomadys

Newbie here, registred today. Not sure if I should be thankful for finding this awesome thread: browsing it, I found way too many beauties which immediately went on my "must have" list. Here are my 3 last purchases, with more under way:


----------



## busmatt

Welcome to the forum, I'm loving that fortis sublime, any more information, movement etc?

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Fox143

Roller coasters and watches make a great pair! Riding Wildfire at Silver Dollar City with Heuer 844 Monnin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Welcome!
You have already collected great watches!
The Megaquartz and the Fortis are great! Take your time when you are building your collection and define kind of direction, as there are so many awesome timepieces on the free market.
Here is my Bulova Accuquartz Cal 2242 with unusual Day Date location at 5.
















Not to forget the size of the Index wheel as an idea of the dimensions.








Best Regards


----------



## KasperDK

Intersting placement of the date on the Bulova - Never seen that done before Zenith did it a lot, but i've never seen it like this showing the day of the week aswell.


----------



## Theo951

Yes, very unusual location even today. The 70s design was very fancy.
Bulova was doing a lot of innovation at that time, overwriting the conservative watchmaker design rules.
One of my very unusual is also the Bulova tuning Fork 2182 with day on 12 and date on 6!
Those unusual locations in vertical order, makes the restoration of those rare watches impossible in terms of spare parts finding.









And here is the calibration data on the timer. 0,1 Sec/day stable









Best Regards


----------



## anabuki




----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## wedgehammer

The only other vintage 70's piece in my collection


----------



## Alruts

More 70's, Benrus Citation Electronic, ETA/ESA 9154 movement again. Check out the tail on the seconds hand


----------



## JDBCN

70's watches were so much more daring than today's.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Eran

Today, it is time for a leopard. Preferably, a green, Japanese leopard.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Never get tired of this thread - has become a daily "look forward to" with coffee after breakfast.

I have never had a 70's watch (since I was a kid) - but since starting to read this thread a few months back, I've had my eyes out. Sooner or later, will find one that suits my fancy...


----------



## Theo951

Bulova Tuning Fork Cal. 2141.
Closer view on Index Wheel & fingers under 225x microscope magnification.
Bare caliber with all parts disassembled.































Have a nice day to all.


----------



## Molliedooker

Hey Theo, your accutron pieces are great and the photos are a great help .


----------



## Theo951

Molliedooker said:


> Hey Theo, your accutron pieces are great and the photos are a great help .


Thank you very much!
Here is the accutron 2182































Best regards
Theo


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83

WatchNut22 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice! ?


----------



## Theo951

Accutron 2193. Last of the accutron caliber series operated with a single coil.


































Best regards


----------



## fiskadoro

This one's right on the cusp. Late '69 Seiko Navigator Timer, but it probably wasn't _purchased_ until the '70s


----------



## Theo951

Bulova Accuquartz cal. 2242.
The Series 224 Accuquartz is basically an Accutron Series 218 with the addition of a Quartz Crystal Oscillator. Although some parts, regulation and minor adjustments may differ, the Series 224 and Series 218 are very similar to each other in basic servicing procedures. 13 jewels f = 3411/3Hz tuning fork driven by 32768 Hz Quartz.

























Best Regards
Theo


----------



## gery82

Recently acquired this Duward Geneve - Aquastar 200 m. It's a nice watch and wears so comfy with the tropic strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

gery82 said:


> Recently acquired this Duward Geneve - Aquastar 200 m. It's a nice watch and wears so comfy with the tropic strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GORGEOUS!


----------



## JDBCN

Seiko 0634-5019


----------



## Theo951

Here is my unsuual Bulova Accuquartz 2242 with day date at 4,5 









Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Eran

One more Citizen... one more lovely faceted glass


----------



## gery82

Recent buy Dugena "Poor Man's Carrera"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Here is my Dugena Monza ESA 9183

























Best Regards
Theo


----------



## Danny4

gery82 said:


> Recent buy Dugena "Poor Man's Carrera"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

His friend says Hi!


----------



## gery82

Danny4 said:


> Nice.
> 
> His friend says Hi!
> 
> View attachment 8144210


Nice one Danny. Isn't this been auctioned recently on the bay? I might be wrong though...

By the way, did you guys know the Heuer and these Dugenas were made in the same factory? There even some Dugena cases stamped with Heuer


----------



## Theo951

*Junghans MegaQuarz


1978The megaquartz watch with a frequency of 4,194,304 Hz is launched at the 1978 Basle Fair. The second one in the world to be released with a frequency this high. Caliber 667.26 with a two pole rotating stepping motor. 
Three different versions were sold: gold plated, model 7900, steel, model 4900, and with leather strap, model 4880. They were sold in a limited and registered edition of only 2000 pieces, starting with no. 5000.


























*


----------



## fiskadoro

Nivada GLX "Leonardo Da Vinci" -- this one totally brings the '70s funk.


----------



## davidbuckden

I love all the LdVs and this is the supremely funky one!


----------



## Theo951

Provita Digital Automatic ( Dugena 2311) with Förster 221


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## gery82

Recent buy Zenith Defy (apologies for the strap, I'm still on the hunt for G. Freres ladder bracelet at a reasonable price)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Provita Automatic ETA 2782


----------



## esdy_11192

From the WRUW thread.  The watch applies to both threads. 



esdy_11192 said:


> *Reno *(Otto Renz, Pforzheim), *PUW *1561 inside, 25 jewels, *RP Discu Safe* all steel case.
> Nice rugged watch from the 70s with a nice SS bracelet. The condition is quite nice but the glass is scratched.


----------



## fiskadoro

1970's LeGant QS. Cheap little thing, mainly plastic, but colorful and with a dependable manual-wind Hamazawa movement that keeps surprisingly good time.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82

A rare bird landed this afternoon❗

She's from 1974



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Very nice accutron from gery82 above. I never have seen this beautiful design in a bulova tuning fork.
Congrats!
Here is my NOS Chronolympic C-Tronic Cal 749 ESA 9162-4, the ESA 9162 with the chronograph module on top.

























Best Regards
Theo


----------



## gery82

Thanks Theo

So here's another one for you, it's imo also a very nice Accutron. She's from 1971.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo951

Yes it is! Great Accutrons.
They have a timeless design and by far not the classical styles.
Here is one of my collection favorites. A real Spaceview.















Best Regards
Theo


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

1973 Seiko 7006-6039 "perpetual calendar"


----------



## KP-99

Tissot Navigator Lobster with Lemania 1341:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## RobPagNY

\


----------



## Theo951

Citizen 8110a Bullhead Aka Mickey Maus


----------



## FBMJ

A more minimalistic one

"For relaxing times, make it Suntory time"
Bob Harris


----------



## Ticonderoga

*Re: I like this look.*

Since I first saw this thread, I've been trolling the want ads looking for a 70's watch so that I can join this club. I see one I really like, but its just not in the budget. Anyone else looking to join "chrono" style, this is sharp:


----------



## ManOnTime

Fixed the reset hammer on this guy today.


----------



## journeyforce

1974 Seiko DX with the 6106 Movement( which hacks)

I got this from a thrift store for $22 this past Friday and when I shook it it started up right away. The watch looked good for being 42 years old. There is minimal gold plating loss. The only issue it had was the clasp was bent(had a crease in it) which caused it to pop open if I flexed my arm. It also had a worn clasp pin that was widening the hole it was sitting in on the clasp. The clasp was ruined. I replaced the clasp and clasp pin with one from an old Seiko Quartz watch that had a metal band that was too small for me(the watch went on a leather strap and the band went into my junk box) It fit perfectly and now I can wear the watch. The watch clasp says Seiko SQ on it and is a different shade of gold but it fits and works perfectly so I am not concerned that the clasp does not match.

The watch runs strong and keeps great time. I still need to take the back off and tighten the winding weight and replace the gasket(I see a small piece of the current gasket sticking out of the case back and hardened against the case. I will take care of this at some point.


----------



## fiskadoro

Chunky old '70s Hamilton "Electronic"


----------



## v8chrono

Tempo ETA auto with forked hands!


----------



## gekos

Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## journeyforce

1970 or 1971 Timex Electric Model 40 Series

Keeps good time


----------



## timfrommass

Speaking of the 70s has anyone seen the new movie The Nice Guys? Recognize any of the classic watches warn in the film?


----------



## kit7

This had a spiroflex strap on it, man do they collect dirt. Put a nato on it and I think it looks pretty good. From Sept '72 it was my Dad's, he no longer wears it so he gave it to me yesterday, thanks Dad.


----------



## gery82

I'm wearing this nice Certina Blue Ribbon to the office today. Not sure, but the style and the feel of it makes me think it's 70s 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Electronic Benrus Citation. I think it's from the '70s.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Vantage
_


_Zodiac
_


_Clebar
_









_Seiko Navigator Timer_



_Conquest_



_Wakmann_


_
Timex Skindiver_


_
Seiko Bullhead_



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## journeyforce

NOS 1976 Bulova Digital watch. Not working at the moment but getting a replacement module in the next week.


----------



## watchdaddy1

RobPagNY said:


> View attachment 8213290
> 
> 
> View attachment 8213298
> \
> View attachment 8213306
> 
> View attachment 8213314


_
Nice collection_|>|>


----------



## fiskadoro

1971 Accutron Calendar CK


----------



## Ticonderoga

fiskadoro said:


> 1971 Accutron Calendar CK
> 
> View attachment 8342554


Almost looks like it was made yesterday.


----------



## davidbuckden

fiskadoro said:


> 1971 Accutron Calendar CK
> 
> View attachment 8342554


That is fantabulous. It's the one Accutron that I desire.


----------



## Stigmata

L








Jumphour 70s


----------



## fiskadoro

Ticonderoga said:


> Almost looks like it was made yesterday.


It is in great shape -- I got lucky! It was a fortuitous fleaBay find for cheap with the wrong handset and the seller mentioned it had scratches on the crystal. I found the right hands for a mere 5 bucks on fleaBay and got a buddy (hey there @JP71624) to fit them. The crystal cleaned up easily, being acrylic (though there's still a tiny, barely visible pock-mark) and the case fortunately maintains its crisp lines so it couldn't have been worn much for its first 40 years of life!


----------



## fiskadoro

davidbuckden said:


> That is fantabulous. It's the one Accutron that I desire.


Thank you @dabidbuckden! I do see them crop on eBay now and again, though often in all kinds of states of disrepair. Worth keeping an eye on those listings!


----------



## busmatt

What does 99p get you these days









A fully working Timex with a brand new strap from a junk shop, my brother found it and posted it to me.



Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## v8chrono

Seiko 6119-9420 Diamatic from 1972


----------



## QuartzCrisis

1976 Bulova


----------



## RobPagNY

1970 Villard Chronograph............


----------



## sashator

74 Heuer Autavia "Viceroy"


----------



## watchdaddy1

RobPagNY said:


> 1970 Villard Chronograph............
> 
> View attachment 8355170


_*I LOVE THIS 1*_


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Rajender

Beautiful 70's watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender

Zodiacs are especially beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Joining the 70's club has been one of the biggest challenges I've faced in the last 6 months :-d

Was outbid yesterday on this Sheffield diver:









Still trolling the sale boards, I want to be like you guys!


----------



## holma20

Using this one today!


----------



## holma20

Here's my bulova I saw a lot of them in this thread !









/H


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mooieklokjes

Seiko King Quartz:









Nautilus Professional 500m:









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen 8110 aka Bullhead aka Panda aka MickeyMouse.


----------



## yourturn.id

Hi all, my vintage NOS RICOH OCEAN DIVER...

Strong shape in tonneau case with hidden lugs (connie alike) with black beauty sunburst dial...
Plexiglass with smooth rotating inner bezel unique combination...
Handwinding with 3 buttons at the right side...

Add on infos are welcome, cheers


----------



## yourturn.id

sashator said:


> 74 Heuer Autavia "Viceroy"
> View attachment 8360194


Coolllll...


----------



## piningforthefjords

sashator said:


> 74 Heuer Autavia "Viceroy"





yourturn.id said:


> RICOH OCEAN DIVER


Love both these two. Very, very cool.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

1974 Citizen 67-9071 chronograph


----------



## journeyforce

My 1975 Bulova Accutron 214 Railroad Approved


----------



## Aquat1m3r

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Mariner HPG (ca. 1974)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jmcostales

Finally, after 6 weeks of waiting.

1970s Rado Voyager 
ETA cal. 2836-1; day and date, hacking seconds

Love the way the dial has faded



















Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## piningforthefjords

Here's my Dad's '70s (I think) Tudor Prince Oyster Date. There are more images on the Rolex / Tudor subforum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/help-id-my-dads-tudor-prince-oyster-date-3324242.html#post30651426


----------



## Stephen2020

As bought, I used some Polywatch on it since then. Haven't yet took a recent photo.

Also:


----------



## yourturn.id

Hi all, my 1st vintage omega constellation chronometer cal 751 Gold Top...

In a good shape... black leather strap exposing the golden moment ...

Cheers


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## cpl

Omega Dynamic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Rajender

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very beautiful watch. Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Rajender said:


> Very beautiful watch. Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Rajender

Seiko 6139s are very beautiful watches. I will show my 6139s when i have been allowed to post images.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender

I have a Pepsi bezel "William Pogue" which I love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Rajender said:


> I have a Pepsi bezel "William Pogue" which I love.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let's see some pics or the old saying ''pics or didn't happen'' will be in effect.....

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## montres

oops


----------



## v8chrono

montres said:


> 70's look? TV case


I think the thread title refers to the era of the watch not the look of it?


----------



## Rajender

watchdaddy1 said:


> let's see some pics or the old saying ''pics or didn't happen'' will be in effect.....
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender

Rajender said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Comments welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

Just received this back from a full service.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Conquest


----------



## Stephen2020

doggbiter said:


> Just received this back from a full service.
> 
> View attachment 8533914


Interesting! What is the strap situation on the underside?


----------



## doggbiter

Stephen2020 said:


> Interesting! What is the strap situation on the underside?


Standard spring bars in recessed notches. It originally came with what I presume is the original gold (plate) bracelet, but it was just a little too much over the top with the bracelet. It took a little finesse to fit a strap that thick on but I'm persistent if nothing else.


----------



## hydrobloke

6309 7040 with Double Dome. 1978 so just qualifies ;-)


----------



## timesofplenty

Here's one I like, Duval diver on 1970s Golay Playa strap


----------



## Carretera18

My 6139 Pogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden

Yikes! that strap needs expunging!


----------



## JohnM67

1979:


----------



## Danny4




----------



## Thinkfloyd

Meet the Mido brothers:









Let's name them "Portrait" and "Landscape"... 
Wonderful watches, both NOS, just added "portrait" to the collection. Unfortunately scratched to pieces by the seller before sending them to me. They decided to "help" by removing the protective coating that was still on the polished surfaces, presumably using a meat cleaver or something. Didn't have the heart to send them back though, I like them that much. I'll get around to getting them brushed/polished at some stage.


----------



## Rajender

Carretera18 said:


> My 6139 Pogue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6139 series is beautiful and lovely. I like it even more than the 6138 series. Good Pogue you have. congrats. The watch condition appears good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcostales

Rado Voyager and Slava Runner's Watch with Pulsometer



















Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## fiskadoro

I'm guessing this one is from the '70s, but I'm not 100% sure. Despite the two crowns and the internal rotating bezel, I'm confident that it's a "compressor" only in appearance, not in function. Still, I like its heft and size, its funky dial, nice case brushing, cool date window, and it has a solid mechanical movement that keeps good time. I've seen a few of these on eBay for somewhat inflated prices, but I eventually managed to nab one for a far more reasonable outlay with a bit of patience.


----------



## Thinkfloyd

New arrival, fresh out of the bubble wrap straight onto WUS!


----------



## davidbuckden

Lethal! That's another one for Health and Safety investigations. It's great, but I'm definitely now feeling bilious.
 [QUOTE=Thinkfloyd;30990938]New arrival, fresh out of the bubble wrap straight onto WUS!
View attachment 8615450
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thinkfloyd

davidbuckden said:


> Lethal! That's another one for Health and Safety investigations. It's great, but I'm definitely now feeling bilious.


Was it the yellow gold, or the hairy wrist?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNut22

Been on a bit of a 70's tear lately










Meister Anker










Oris Chronoris










Cirizen 8110 Bullhead










Bulova Oceanographer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepescom

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vintage Zodiac



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## primabaleron

Edox Geoscope 42mm (near nos)


----------



## primabaleron

Autavia 11630 GMT


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## busmatt

primabaleron said:


> Autavia 11630 GMT


Now come on, you could have at least got the hands in the same position as the background picture 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stephen2020

Eyes bigger than my stomach!


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## retroworx




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## retroworx

Jovial Vision 2000:









Info on this crazy piece can be found on the old Watchismo site:

Watchismo Times: 1970 Jovial Vision 2000 - Today's Time with Tomorrow's Styling

Watchismo Times: Finding Proof of the Jovial "Vision 2000"


----------



## petercam

I acquired an honest and totally original 1973 Seiko 6119 yesterday ... needs a wee clean and polish though


----------



## davidbuckden

retroworx said:


> Jovial Vision 2000:
> 
> View attachment 8810810
> 
> 
> Info on this crazy piece can be found on the old Watchismo site:
> 
> Watchismo Times: 1970 Jovial Vision 2000 - Today's Time with Tomorrow's Styling
> 
> Watchismo Times: Finding Proof of the Jovial "Vision 2000"


I take it that 'jovial' describes the designer's condition as he penned this and is a euphemism akin to 'tired and emotional'.

My gut response, expressed as a piece of family doggerel is: Gaw Christ Dad!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hurkoj

My 70's ones from Japan


----------



## pepescom

Seamaster









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## retroworx




----------



## jimdon5822

Newest addition. 1970 Accutron with great black dial with red second hand and accents.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboy84

Attack of the clones! The first one i've had for some time, the second just arrived....


----------



## dannyboy84

A lot of NOS Precimax watches...and some other cool ones...and yes, the cortebert at the end is 1970's, it says so on the original papers (1973)


----------



## WatchNut22

Benrus Citation

Rick


----------



## Liizio

Minty Omega f300hz:



















Camille Mercier my father got as a present in the 70's:










Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## davemachin

From the year I was born










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derids

Latest 70's beauty.


----------



## dannyboy84

More precimax NOS watches....and a group photo


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## davidbuckden

Fantastic - really like. And if any more of these should emerge, it'd be the death knell for poncey old Monaco values!


busmatt said:


> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## fiskadoro

Keeping this thread going...

Rodania Automatic


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Here's another of mine, now on the blingiest strap I could find.


----------



## Stephen2020

Sold by me








Bought by me


----------



## Cancer1965

Very bold and beautiful design, I've always liked that model.


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## watchdaddy1

Vulcain


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## davidbuckden

This sort of orange is so evocative of the early Seventies; (good work with the matching strap). Some of my favourite cars of the era look at their best in this colour, e.g. Porsche 914/6, Beetle, BMW 2002, I could go on . . . ! Super watch - thanks for posting.


----------



## dannyboy84

Thanks for your appreciation! I actually bought the watch with that strap....At first the seller wanted to keep the strap, but I insisted, because I would have picked the exact same one  The Watex is nice too, I bought it from the same guy, and although you can't tell from the photo, it has a 22 mm strap, so the watch is quite robust. I like them both so much! There is a curious thing about that Watex....It says "stainless steel back", but I could swear it was a complete stainless case....It has some scratches on the back and if it were chrome plated, I should have seen the brass through those scratches, but I don't...I had a talk with the seller and I suggested that maybe someone changed the case back at some point in time....but then the guy sent me a link with an exact same model of watch, with a red colour scheme, that was also marked "stainless steel back"....Anyway, whichever it may be, all in all, a very nice watch and i will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Elvis Silva

Ok, guys! There it goes: 1973 Seiko 6139-6012. Pure joy!


----------



## Bogartrules

Glashutte Spriezamatic skin diver mid 70's 









Early 70's Helbros skindiver










Elgin diver mid 70,s funky Bakelite










Another Elgin same era










Sweet Lord Elgin with a groovy UFO case










Just got this one a beaut Baylor diver










I kinda have a thing for Elgin divers lol all early to mid seventies










Ollech&Waajs diver










This one is special 1675 1977 GMT










My Helbros one invincible and the other an auto.










I love the 70's amazing decade for almost every brand of watch with the inclusion of emotional expression on their watches just blowing serious big LSD bubbles just showing what was on the creators mind when they designed the watch. Nothing like it exists today outside of the 4 to 5 zero cost watches. Now if you want artsy expression hit the 100k and above watches now lol.

Oh btw this is just a partia showing of my 70's watches I have about 30 more just not enough time to post them lol. Cheers and excellent thread.

Rolex GMT
Maurice Lacroix CalRet
Tag Aqua
Omega Speedy mk4
LaJour Flygraph
Omega seamaster


----------



## LeCorb

Found this very nice thread.

Hope you like my small collection of 1970s Omega Chronographs:
- 145.014 Speedmaster Mark II
- 145.026 Flightmaster 
- 176.002 Speedmaster Mark III
- 176.016 Speedmaster Automatic (aka Mark 4.5)
- 378.0801 Speedmaster 125
- 188.0001 Speedsonic f300Hz (aka Lobster)


----------



## fiskadoro

I'm guessing this is from the '70s. Have a hard time imagining it's from any other era!

Elvia Chronograph (valjoux 7734)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Not sure 60s or 70s,i sold it , but is very pretty watch


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## GhentWatch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...ressor-epsa-diver-internal-bezel-3535930.html


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

70's era Accuquartz.





Eric


----------



## Speedy234

Wear it every day and love it every day...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

6 days from Germany and I'm so happy, took me a while sizing the bracelet which is on my replace list once I find a reasonably priced NSA bracelet.


----------



## fiskadoro

1970 Seiko 6139-6020 "Pulsations"


----------



## v8chrono

Arkay Super Deluxe! Not a beauty or worn in public but definitely from the 70s


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## Dan S

Gotta be from the 70s!


----------



## yankeexpress

7a28


----------



## sudip

The Roamer Super King NOS. Happened to bump into this and some more on a recent watch hunt.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip

The Newmaster 22 1800. A fab watch. Simple and elegant. Should have retained it. Here goes mine.










vesire said:


> Not sure 60s or 70s,i sold it , but is very pretty watch
> View attachment 9299538
> View attachment 9299546


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

My Seiko 6139-6002 Black Dial




























I wrote about this watch in my blog: [English version by Google Translator] Seiko 6139-6002 Black Dial


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Two pics of the same Caravelle. The beautiful blue dial doesn't always come out depending upon the lighting. If I recall, movement is the 11ukacb.





Eric


----------



## sudip

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Not a beauty but I think it is from the late 70s. My grandfather bought it around 1980.



Not sure if this Soviet Slava is from the 70s but that's what I estimate.


----------



## laikrodukas

Well it's soviet, сделано в cccp -> made in ussr


----------



## esdy_11192

This one is actually from the 80s. 



yankeexpress said:


> 7a28


----------



## scoff




----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

WatchNut22 said:


>


Beautiful, but deeply rooted in the 1950s. The brass bezel was replaced in the 1960s with a Bakelite one.

Wrong thread?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Tomcat1960 said:


> Beautiful, but deeply rooted in the 1950s. The brass bezel was replaced in the 1960s with a Bakelite one.
> 
> Wrong thread?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Oh my. I had no idea it was that old. It is in stunning condition considering it's over 60 years old.

How about this one?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Yeah - that one looks a lot more seventyish to me! I like the MG logo ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Face4




----------



## pepescom

CITIZEN bullhead









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jimdon5822

1974 Timex with Groovy Orange Accents. $10 flea find. BTW I fixed the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

My 1977 Seiko 6138-0040 bullhead. Love this guy.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Yema Flygraf with Valjoux 7736

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## fiskadoro

1970s Lip Galaxie by Rudi Meyer


----------



## JOSE G

Funky 70s









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JMH0325

My mom's. Trying to get info on it. Marble sized, from the early - mid 70s.


----------



## Grahamelawton

retroworx said:


> View attachment 8820882


That's amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

retroworx said:


> View attachment 8820882


Great choice, a bit biased thought










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

WatchNut22 said:


> Oh my. I had no idea it was that old. It is in stunning condition considering it's over 60 years old.
> 
> How about this one?


1975 I believe made to commemorate MGs 50th anniversary? With Val. 7734 inside. The best Sicura in my opinion along with the Bullhead as both these share this good quality movement.


----------



## scufutz

Utina FE 233/69 
Here are some clear shots 
Sorry for editing so many times !!! 








Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## aero-engineer

The watches from a golden era of chronographs


----------



## cpl

From June 69. Close enough .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

aero-engineer said:


> The watches from a golden era of chronographs


What is that....... Check my avitar.. What nr do u have?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## Back4Seconds

1976 CWC W10, my only watch.


----------



## stratct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Both early 70's Accutrons, a spaceview "T" and a solid 14kt case day/date 2182 model.



Eric


----------



## MDT IT

Shadows and vibration..


----------



## stratct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Balboa Breithorn.


----------



## derids

JOSE G said:


> Rado Balboa Breithorn.


Damn! thats the70's.


----------



## Blurter

*Re: I like this look.*

I think this is 70s but it may be 60s. It also ain't beautiful, but it is a beauty


----------



## sudip

Tressa from late 60s early 70s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip

Citizen Newmaster 22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirius

sudip said:


> Tressa from late 60s early 70s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks at least a decade older in style.


----------



## Kaappikello

My dads Rado Electrosonic from 70's which I got more than 20 years ago after he passed away. I got it serviced few years back and it's






still "humming" like a new.


----------



## barto

Spaceman


----------



## miltsbrad

Something a little different. ...my citizen lcd 60-1012 from 74


----------



## MaxWHessling

It's not working does anyone know what possibly could be wrong?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius

MaxWHessling said:


> It's not working does anyone know what possibly could be wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you buy it from India?


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Anniversary '75


----------



## fiskadoro

Here's a couple more I don't think I posted here before (apologies if I did):

Mondia Top Second









Technos Chronograph (Valjoux 7733)









Technos "Hibeatron"









Wittnauer Automatic Diver









Le Jour Flygraf (Valjoux 7736)


----------



## sudip

Roamer wiyh sub second

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Murano 
Murano glass on the case.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## govea

Certina Loverb-)


----------



## MDT IT

Today only magnification..


----------



## leoric




----------



## MDT IT

Watch and flowers..


----------



## fiskadoro

Mondia Moonstone


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Manhattan.


----------



## JOSE G

This is classic Funk and is Funky.


----------



## bwvan

The whole word for the day is fantastic!


----------



## Liizio

My family of 70's Crystrons got a new arrival, so I decided to snap a family portrait:


----------



## Blurter

Advance


----------



## Eran

RAKETA... yes the Soviets too did some nice watches in the 70s


----------



## govea

Longines Ultra-Chron 7970 with calibre 431


----------



## MDT IT

1968...


----------



## demonfinder

A funky early `70`s Roamer.
Electronic (pre-quartz electro-mechanical hybrid) using an ETA/ESA 9154 Dynatronmovement. Expensive pieces in their time but soon to be overtaken by the march of quartz.
I recently came across an old advert which showed them priced the same as a Roamer diver chronograph sporting a Valjoux movement !

























German press ad.


----------



## journeyforce

My new to me 1971 Accutron Deep Sea 666ft diver I got for $200.

I just picked it back up from the watchmaker so new pics to follow

(Here is the first pic of the watch back when the watchmaker needed to adjust the hour hand)


----------



## Giotime

I'm quite taken with my 70's Deep Sea also...got mine at an estate sale for a good price too. Have a great New Year to all.


----------



## scufutz

Sicatron 









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Holy Moley

Pretty nice Leon.


----------



## derids

Giotime said:


> I'm quite taken with my 70's Deep Sea also...got mine at an estate sale for a good price too. Have a great New Year to all.


I likey Giotime.


----------



## ManOnTime

Timex "Big Q" housing the Model 63 quartz controlled balance wheel movement. Beats at 21,600bph and ticks 4 times a second. Unsure of the year of production as I'd have to remove the movement from the case, but it will be from 1973-1980.

Day changes by moving the time through 24 hours, but the date can be quick set by leaving the crown in and rotating it.

The original bracelet was too snug even on the largest setting, so I swapped it for the leather it's on. I'm contemplating getting a period correct Twist-o-Flex or similar.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

JOSE G said:


> This is classic Funk and is Funky.


That's freakin awesome. Do any modern companies make something with a similar aesthetic? I know about the Seiko Recraft line and the Bulova Precisionist Lobsters, anything else?


----------



## skyjacknl

Vintage only late 60ties/early 70ties here; today this one:


----------



## JOSE G

Latest arrival Rado Captain Cook.


----------



## Tractorboy1

*Tractorboy1*

How's this?


----------



## watchdaddy1

How bout' some Tropical love for the rest of the day.

Vintage Vantage on JankoXXX shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Giotime

Still tickin..


----------



## laikrodukas

Hey now thats a cool Timex!


----------



## ManOnTime

Still wearing this banger. (Seriously loud ticker, but it adds to the coolness, imo.)

When it came in earlier this week I put in a fresh battery and later noticed over 24 hours it was running about 10 *minutes* slow. I popped the back off and noticed someone had the regulator cranked all the way down, so I moved it back to center and now it's running 1 *second* slow.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Mike_1

Interestingly, there are several recent watches from HMT which use a case shaped rather like this, although I'd hesitate to call HMT a "modern company".



TheNightsWatch said:


> That's freakin awesome. Do any modern companies make something with a similar aesthetic? I know about the Seiko Recraft line and the Bulova Precisionist Lobsters, anything else?


----------



## Giotime

Just for fun..another of my quirky Timex...their version of a mystery dial...


----------



## esdy_11192

From the WRUW thread



esdy_11192 said:


> Today on my wrist my nice Watex Automatic on a leather band this time. Inside ticks an ETA 2789 (25j.). The only drawback is the chromed case. :S


----------



## ManOnTime

Funky Lucien Piccard Seashark with a 36,000bph ETA 2832


----------



## busmatt

Roamers micro quartz










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## qcjulle

This is my 166.0098:


----------



## aero-engineer

*Re: I like this look.*



Tomcat1960 said:


>


Very nice watch!


----------



## aero-engineer

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## Accu-man

My recently restored 1970 Accutron Deep Sea Diver









Paul


----------



## luderchris3

my 1973 Caravelle 666 diver... it's for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Accu-man

1970 Bowtie









Paul


----------



## Accu-man

I think 1970 was the only year this was made. It is a 2185 movement.









Paul


----------



## watchdaddy1

Clebar



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

aero-engineer said:


> Bulova Marine Star


 Damn nice specimen 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Charlie3755

1975 - 6138-0030 Kakume










1971 - 6139-6005 "True" Pogue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

Daytona12 said:


> 1975
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning! What is the ref #?


----------



## Charlie3755

hanshananigan said:


> Stunning! What is the ref #?


6138-0030 "Kakume"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Balboa.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeCorb

Super Dive Ref. 167.08.02. & OPS Ref. 144/35/03A


----------



## watchdaddy1

LeCorb said:


> Super Dive Ref. 167.08.02. & OPS Ref. 144/35/03A
> 
> View attachment 10794778












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ManOnTime

Viscount from '76.


----------



## journeyforce

My 1976 Bulova Computron LED digital watch


----------



## Reich




----------



## Reich




----------



## fiskadoro

I think this Golana Chronograph screams '70s, but for all I know it might have been from the '60s!


----------



## Reich

one more from me


----------



## aero-engineer

Bulova Marine Star, a sibling of Zenith A.Cairelli


----------



## Manella

Love your Ricoh, I am awaiting for mine to come soon! What year is that do you know?


----------



## Skv

Here's my beauty.


----------



## JOSE G

New arrival, Captain Cook diver.









































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Rare to see one of these in such great condition, Jose. Congratulations!



JOSE G said:


> New arrival, Captain Cook diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

fiskadoro said:


> Rare to see one of these in such great condition, Jose. Congratulations!


Thank you, unfortunately the bead of rice bracelet it came with its way to small, need to find some links.
So it's on a 7 row nsa bracelet for the now.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

Skv said:


> Here's my beauty.


----------



## Blue_wave

My trusty Kontiki 20









was born about 1971


----------



## Skv

Blue_wave said:


> My trusty Kontiki 20
> 
> View attachment 10938674
> 
> 
> was born about 1971
> 
> View attachment 10938682


Beautiful!


----------



## cfw

Blue_wave said:


> My trusty Kontiki 20
> 
> View attachment 10938674
> 
> 
> was born about 1971
> 
> View attachment 10938682


Nice. Mine says hi, slight earlier circa 1969









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny4




----------



## Manella

Blue_wave said:


> My trusty Kontiki 20
> 
> View attachment 10938674
> 
> 
> was born about 1971
> 
> View attachment 10938682


How nice...very elegant...!!!


----------



## aero-engineer

Skv said:


> Here's my beauty.


LOVE IT! Do you have more information about this TransMarine?


----------



## Skv

aero-engineer said:


> LOVE IT! Do you have more information about this TransMarine?


Not too much unfortunately. It features a Landeron movement, marked 'Ollech & Wajs'. It is nicely finished. I have never seen another Transmarine.


----------



## vesire

Vintage Rare Poljot


----------



## aero-engineer

Most of them are from 70's


----------



## JOSE G

A few Rados.


----------



## mellowturtle

An old Heuer I let go.


----------



## ManOnTime

Beautiful in it's own right. 1971 Timex Nurse's Fob.


----------



## Stephen2020

I ordered this today, so won't






arrive for a few days. Any opinions on the strap type for this watch?


----------



## Chirv

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered this today, so won't
> View attachment 11138810
> arrive for a few days. Any opinions on the strap type for this watch?


Like the bracelet style but the exposed spring bar looks kinda weird... Nice watch though! Also just snagged this Lord Matic for $70 with the 20% off eBay code. Been wanting a blue dressy pillow case for some time now...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Thanks, nice Seiko too!
Yes, I was thinking, can I endure the springbar situation even if I decide to go with this type of strap?


----------



## Dan S

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, I was thinking, can I endure the springbar situation even if I decide to go with this type of strap?


You can easily find a mesh bracelet that will fit your watch and doesn't leave the spring-bars exposed. A new shark mesh or milanese mesh would be an inexpensive way to do it, or you can keep your eyes open for vintage bracelets on eBay, but they will be more expensive.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## parrotandpitbull

I forgot these: Sunbeam promo and Valvoline promo both with hamazwa movement.


----------



## Tnt9

omega cal711


----------



## Tnt9

and Mido Commander I, H-B, 1970


----------



## esdy_11192

FRom the WRUW thread



esdy_11192 said:


> Today I was matching colors for work.
> 
> On the wrist a huge chunk of stainless steel. *Mirexal Electronic* with a _ETA-ESA 9154 Dynotron_ inside. Nice humming at 28800 A/h
> 
> He got an intervention at the watchmaker as i managed to snap of the top of one of the screws that keeps the battery holder. :S


----------



## Stephen2020

This is my Accurist. I decided that apart from those strap ends I thought that a silver dial, silver case and silver strap were too much. I had a 20mm strap that I was able to squeeze into the 18mm lugs.


----------



## lab-guy




----------



## Well Then Lets See

My 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 Variant G ...


----------



## 789

My Dad's Vulcain Cricket. I'm not sure of its age but probable 70s. tightened main spring screw, polished crystal, added new strap. Keeping good time and alarm is loud.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*My 1970 TISSOT SEASTAR NAVIGATOR Chronograph Valjoux 7734 by Omega
*


----------



## Chirv

Just got this in today. Love at first sight, especially it being my first bracelet. '73 Seiko Lord Matic

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

'75.. Anniversary.


----------



## v8chrono

Well Then Lets See said:


> *My 1970 TISSOT SEASTAR NAVIGATOR Chronograph Valjoux 7734 by Omega
> *
> 
> View attachment 11196258


It's probably 1974, the 7734 is made by Valjoux/ETA not Omega.


----------



## reebs

Bit off topic but it is a great 72 year model watch. I obtained a heuer 1133b that has issues and wonder if it's worth being fixed, cost and where to get it done. 
This has had the bracelet replaced in the 80s.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's Tissot was owned by Omega ... yes the movement is a Val 7734


----------



## Well Then Lets See

in the 1970's TISSOT was owned by Omega .. and yes the movement is a Val 7734


----------



## v8chrono

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970's Tissot was owned by Omega ... yes the movement is a Val 7734


Not so, they where linked by the SSHH agreement until both companies were merged in to the Swatch Group in 1983. Some watches in the Thirties were branded with both the company names, mainly in S. America IIRC, but this practice soon stopped.

''After the New York stock market crash of 1929 and the subsequent worldwide financial crisis, the market for watches collapsed. In 1930 Paul Tissot-Daguette was Managing Director of Omega. Under his leadership Tissot and Omega formed a joint marketing organisation, Société Suisse pour l'Industrie Horlogére (SSIH) so that between them they could produce a complete range of watches whilst maintaining separate companies''


----------



## Rdenney

v8chrono said:


> Not so, they where linked by the SSHH agreement until both companies were merged in to the Swatch Group in 1983. Some watches in the Thirties were branded with both the company names, mainly in S. America IIRC, but this practice soon stopped.
> 
> ''After the New York stock market crash of 1929 and the subsequent worldwide financial crisis, the market for watches collapsed. In 1930 Paul Tissot-Daguette was Managing Director of Omega. Under his leadership Tissot and Omega formed a joint marketing organisation, Société Suisse pour l'Industrie Horlogére (SSIH) so that between them they could produce a complete range of watches whilst maintaining separate companies''


It's hard to say who owned whom in SSIH, but I think it's safe to say they were jointly owned.

But Valjoux was a part of the Ebauches SA consortium, and was not controlled by ETA (also part of ESA) until the late 70's. ESA was part of ASUAG ("German Swiss Watch Corporation"), which was entirely distinct from SSIH until both merged to become SMH in 1983. SMH didn't become Swatch until 1991, when Hayek gained financial control over the company his management plan created in 1983.

Tissot's own movement manufacture wasn't completely shut down until about 1976. 1974 was still early days in the Quartz Crisis.

In the early 70's, the 7733 was a product of Valjoux, and I'm not sure the ETA label was ever applied to it. Valjoux was assuredly an independent outside supplier to Tissot.

Rick "avoiding the temptation to extrapolate backwards" Denney


----------



## Kemaal




----------



## MDT IT

1968 ;-)

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT


----------



## Igor




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Picked up as NOS several years ago. I just love it...:


----------



## Igor

Swapped my 6138's original bracelets to natos today.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970 DEEP SEA 666 ... 
along with his cousin the 1970 Oceanographer Snorkel " G "


----------



## Manuyota

09/1970 seiko 6139-6020 Pulsations









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accu-man

Astronaut Mark II 1970









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnt9

Incoming, Doxa









Cant wait


----------



## Wolf9827

*Re: I like this look.*









Hello, two baby ploprofs.

Best regards.


----------



## demonfinder

Just back from a full serviceand now undergoing time trials on my wrist : a chunky Roamer Rockshell Mk1 - re-branded as Seth Thomas (Famous U.S clockmaker )for a U.S. marketing push in the early `70`s.


























other than the dial and bracelet clasp branding Roamer retained their subtle branding with their signed crowns and crystals and of course their movements.
This ST has the same 28 jewel MST 471 calibre as Roamers own version














As part of the same campaign Roamer also co- branded some of their other succesful models -notably the Mustang Indianapolis when sponsers of the famous racetrack and also the very collectable Stingray dive and chronograph range as well as some of the cheaper Searock models .














Electronic versions (with balance wheels) were also available- very expensive for the time and pre-dating the quartz revolution.



















ESA/ETA 9154 Dynatron


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Stephen2020

Another Elves NOS. Nice honeycombe bracelet too. Third watch i've had with a colour band across the dial, whatever that type of dial is called? The others were a Kienzle and a Ruhla.


----------



## esdy_11192

@*Stephen2020*: Really nice watch. Is there a french movement inside? Btw, the dial could be called a rally style dial.


----------



## Stephen2020

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-vintage-elves-sport-watch-lowered-t0-$310-774521.htmlThanks, some good pictures and info here. I didn't open mine yet.
I have typed rally dial into google images but didn't get much in this style. My Kienzle was actually called a Markant Rallye though.


----------



## Danny4

Mine says hello


----------



## pukka

Here's my 76 Speedy


----------



## esdy_11192

Stephen2020 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-vintage-elves-sport-watch-lowered-t0-$310-774521.htmlThanks, some good pictures and info here. I didn't open mine yet.
> I have typed rally dial into google images but didn't get much in this style. My Kienzle was actually called a Markant Rallye though.


As I was guessing it's a Cupillard/FE 266 inside.  Elves was a french brand.

Actually it's not rally it's "rallye" as your Kienzle. Your has a pseudo racing/rallye style as it resembles some racing chronographs from the era.

For example
http://hobarttown.com/wp-content/up...ate-Racing-Dial-Cyclops-Original-c1969-4i.jpg


----------



## MaxIcon

My recently arrived 1974 Omega Geneve:


----------



## WindUpMerchant

1970 5513


----------



## Johnegil

Tissot Navigator


----------



## PAUL H.

*My 70's Timex Time Zone............Cheers p*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's 40mm Tissot Seastar Navigator Chronograph Val. 7734


----------



## Ticonderoga

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970's 40mm Tissot Seastar Navigator Chronograph Val. 7734
> 
> View attachment 11542186


badass


----------



## mharris660

*Re: I like this look.*

I have two new ones. First is the Adam-12 Sheffield. Two things you could count on while watching Adam-12, a gold and white mustang in almost every episode and Pete Malloy's Sheffield Allsport.








Second, my Dad's Timex Electric. It didn't work and it took me three donor watches to get it going. It was a nightmare fixing and I don't think I want to open another one. I'm sure they were never meant to be fixed. He gave me his Rolex before he died but the Timex was his watch when he was sort of poor. It means more to me than the Rolex.


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## Ticonderoga

*Re: I like this look.*



mharris660 said:


> I have two new ones. First is the Adam-12 Sheffield. Two things you could count on while watching Adam-12, a gold and white mustang in almost every episode and Pete Malloy's Sheffield Allsport.
> 
> View attachment 11545626


I loved that show; haven't seen it since I was a kid. I wonder if there is anywhere to watch old episodes?

Knowing this bit of info, now I have to get one of these!


----------



## Stephen2020

Arrived today.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. variant " G " paired with JB Champion Bullet SS bracelet


----------



## Ticonderoga

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. variant " G " paired with JB Champion Bullet SS bracelet
> 
> View attachment 11562602


where do you guys find all of these showpieces?


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's Compressor dual crown


----------



## davidomega

Longines Admiral Cal. 340


----------



## Ticonderoga

Well, it has been a little over a year since I was turned on to this thread. I have to say I never thought twice about 70's watches until I saw this thread but they've really grown on me. I find myself constantly browsing the ads, looking to join the 70's club.

Some of the pieces I see on this thread are just gorgeous; some are so awkwardly 70's gaudy, yet artistically beautiful. And others, still with a 70's flair but so svelte and smooth. Whenever I visit this thread, I want to put one on and remember the '76 Centennial and the Farrah Faucet poster on my bedroom wall.

I finally saw a cute little entry piece as I continue the search for a more coveted & rare NOS beauty. This one will be a wearer in the rotation, and I'm glad to say that I picked it up for about the cost of two Big Mac combos.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

The Japanese ...


----------



## v8chrono

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970's Compressor dual crown


Being a bit pedantic here but this model is late 1960s, probably dating to 1969, the 1970s models have the heavy round case!


----------



## Collectionist

Danny4 said:


> Mine says hello


----------



## Collectionist

MaxIcon said:


> My recently arrived 1974 Omega Geneve:
> 
> View attachment 11479386


Oh Yeah. That will scratch the case up nicely those doodads.


----------



## Collectionist

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970's Compressor dual crown
> 
> View attachment 11572666


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1974 Tissot Visodate Seastar ref. T12 44518. Compressor 42.2 x 50mm. case, bi directional internal bezel, movement cal. 784-2, the case back features the classic sailing ship logo, a fitting trademark of the Navigator line. ...


----------



## LeCorb

Omega Flightmaster 911 'Transition', Ref. 145.026, 1973


----------



## journeyforce

Here are some of mine

1975 6139-6005 (my latest score)

1977 Seiko 4004 Quartz

1970 Seiko Lordmatic

Longines Olympian 

Wakmann Stop Watch

Water Damaged 1974 Seiko 6139-6002

1970 Universal Geneve Unisonic


----------



## Ticonderoga

Lightning strikes twice this week; 1972 checking in:


----------



## WatchNut22

Love the 70's style.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

My three El Primeros




1968 Aquastar Benthos and 1971 Eterna Matic cal 1000


1973 Speedmaster Professional Mark IV and 1969 Speedmaster Mark II


1967 Tissot Seastar Visodate


1973 Speedmaster 125


----------



## Mike_1

Very nice watch. I didn't know Timex were making quartz analogue watches in 1972. Are you certain of the year?



Ticonderoga said:


> Lightning strikes twice this week; 1972 checking in:
> 
> View attachment 11607714


----------



## Mike_1

Your watches look as if they are very nice, but you are having a problem with focus and/or camera shake in each photo.



georges zaslavsky said:


> My three El Primeros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Aquastar Benthos and 1971 Eterna Matic cal 1000
> 
> 
> 1973 Speedmaster Professional Mark IV and 1969 Speedmaster Mark II
> 
> 
> 1967 Tissot Seastar Visodate
> 
> 
> 1973 Speedmaster 125


----------



## efauser




----------



## sudip

Citizen Newmaster 22


----------



## MDT IT

1975 Anniversary , diapason and music today.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

MDT IT said:


> 1975 Anniversary , diapason and music today.
> 
> View attachment 11712202


I just went to the medicine cabinet and took my Diapason thanx for the reminder!

Oh, here's my anniversary model as well...










I just love how the case shape mimics the tuning fork!

(Sorry, I'm a little loopy because of the Diapason)


----------



## sudip




----------



## MaxIcon

1978 Caravelle Skeleton - love to watch the works!


----------



## MaxIcon

Collectionist said:


> Oh Yeah. That will scratch the case up nicely those doodads.


Yes, I like my doodads, and no, I'm not afraid of scratches! Magnetization is a bigger risk for me; I work around big honking magnets on a regular basis. Maybe I should switch to cheap quartz; no more worries.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Wibbs

Omega Seamaster "Mariner".


----------



## pepescom

Ultronic









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## sudip




----------



## sudip




----------



## STR8BYT

70's Paul Peugeot chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STR8BYT

70's Roundex val23 chronograph w Grand Prix reverse panda dial..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnt9

few new things









Omikron, almost mint condition.









and one nice Tissot


----------



## Tnt9

I love this low budget swiss made vintagewatches. they all have "soul"

In my country, in 60s-70s-80s it was normal thing to get watch for 10-15-20 and more years of working in some company or going to retirement from work and pension. Usualy there was some text abouth that on backcase of vintage watch....lot of different types of swiss made had some history writed on them.

I know that lot of "watch lovers" dont like that kind of text on backcase, but I do..... when you hold that watch, it is not just watch....it is history and someone's life in that small thing. It is more then just the watch.


----------



## Finchman

I got it yesterday and don't know much about it? It's automatic and runs great!


----------



## firesgt911

My new (to me) Citizen Bullhead.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sudip said:


> Citizen Newmaster 22


Hottest citizen I've ever seen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

STR8BYT said:


> 70's Roundex val23 chronograph w Grand Prix reverse panda dial..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a really hot Chrono  love the touch of pink. 
What's the story behind he brand ? Couldn't find much on Roundex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

Tnt9 said:


> I love this low budget swiss made vintagewatches. they all have "soul"
> 
> In my country, in 60s-70s-80s it was normal thing to get watch for 10-15-20 and more years of working in some company or going to retirement from work and pension. Usualy there was some text abouth that on backcase of vintage watch....lot of different types of swiss made had some history writed on them.
> 
> I know that lot of "watch lovers" dont like that kind of text on backcase, but I do..... when you hold that watch, it is not just watch....it is history and someone's life in that small thing. It is more then just the watch.


While growing up in the U.S. in the '60s and '70s, I knew that many large companies would award an inscribed gold watch (mechanical) to mark 25 years of service, or sometimes at a retirement after a lifetime of service. And sometimes co-workers would pool money for an inscribed gold watch for a retiring colleague. That kind of thing. I have two, a hand-wind dated 1936 and an automatic dated 1960. Neither are particularly valuable, but they are both very, very nice.

But by the late '70s / early '80s, that tradition had mostly died out here. Why? First, the price of gold skyrocketed around that time. Secondly, a gold quartz watch just didn't seem the same. And most importantly, unlike during my father's generation of workers (roughly 1945 - 1990), the last thing corporations wanted to do was to encourage any workers to stick around for 25 years! In the U.S., the old social contract between employers and employees is long dead.


----------



## laikrodukas

I somehow doubt that one gold watch in 25 years did encourage them to stick with one company


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Hamilton Chrono "Big Eye" with Hamilton signed Valjoux 7733 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vantage, tropical dialed goodness.









Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Hamilton Chrono "Big Eye" with Hamilton signed Valjoux 7733
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow B, that's a terrific piece! Looks very large for a vintage, around 43? I'm seriously thinking about getting a Pan Europ, which has a similar look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

RomeoT said:


> Wow B, that's a terrific piece! Looks very large for a vintage, around 43? I'm seriously thinking about getting a Pan Europ, which has a similar look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Surprisingly it's only a 38mm w/o crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Jeep99dad said:


> Hottest citizen I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this citizen has to be up there as well...










C'mon... over 100 pages and not one beautiful woman listed. Sheeesh... you'd think we were a bunch of watch guys with nothing else going on.


----------



## Jeep99dad

You win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Jeep99dad said:


> You win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing for everyone... I didn't post some of the 1970's beauties... I really wanted to! (Or maybe not!)


----------



## sudip

HMT Jawan


----------



## Bowkill91




----------



## sudip

HMT Sainik (Soldier)


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## sudip




----------



## laikrodukas

sudip said:


> HMT Sainik (Soldier)


What's that?


----------



## sudip

laikrodukas said:


> What's that?


Thats my watermark signature


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Manhattan Blue.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnt9




----------



## sudip

Tressa Laserbeam hand wind. #macromania


----------



## laikrodukas

sorry to disappoint but these signatures are pretty easy to remove


----------



## sudip

laikrodukas said:


> sorry to disappoint but these signatures are pretty easy to remove


Thats interesting. Adobe could do anything I guess. Whats your suggestion?


----------



## MDT IT

1968










..luminescenze after fifty years.....


----------



## sudip

Roamer Superking manual wind


----------



## mr2manycars

Seiko UFO and helmet


----------



## Sansoni7

My Nobreza with a Peseux 7056 movement


----------



## Sansoni7

Sansoni7 said:


> My Nobreza with a Peseux 7056 movement
> 
> View attachment 11968866


Sorry...
There is a Peseux *7046* movement.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Pair of Vostok Amphibians. 80's on the left, 70's on the right:


----------



## sudip

Tressa Laser Beam


----------



## sudip

Ricoh Dynamic Auto Deluxe


----------



## MrCairo

Pretty conservative designs, but 70s watches nonetheless


----------



## v8chrono

1975 Marine-Star


----------



## KickToc

Here's one you won't see often..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822

Montgomery Wards answer to the US bicentennial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7

Great watches. Congrats.


----------



## Sansoni7

My Delvina
Peseux 7046 movement from 1970


----------



## KickToc

jimdon5822 said:


> Montgomery Wards answer to the US bicentennial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool LeGant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster vintage Chrono on a Horween Skyfall leather DrunkArtStraps today. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junjun

Rado from the seventies


----------



## davidsai

Here are some of mine. Thisd watches are all working and i wear them in a schedule to keep them moving as naturally as possible.
Citizen Bull, will be changing the face for a yellow one n acouple of weeks






Citizen






Russian Cornavin i also have orignal swiss cornavin from earlier time







Squre russian Cornavin







Two samples of the original Royal marine Invicta watches swiss made i am wearing the round one right know













Orient 3 star watch






a 70s tressa watch






have a few more but will post when i better my images. 
happy fathers day to all, here in colombia tomorrow is fathers day.


----------



## Junjun

1975caravelle 









Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

zenith el primero subsea


----------



## cacarvalho

Hi, here is my Sicura..


----------



## Charlie3755

1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike184

Rado Starliner 400, NSA-bracelet with signed close, ETA 2789 d/d, early 1970s


----------



## davidsai

Here are a couple of my 70s watches. A 10001 Swiss Cornavin and a Royal Marine by Invcta original Swiss MAde.


----------



## Junjun

Caravelle N5 









Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junjun

RADO voyager









Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike184

georges zaslavsky said:


> zenith el primero subsea


Ah, another victim of Photobullshit ... ;-)
My whole HP looks this way. o|


----------



## Stephen2020

Herma Automatic


----------



## jimdon5822

Vulcain UFO with diamond accent hands and red lollipop second hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40

Wakmann Triple Date 72c


----------



## robbery

jimdon5822 said:


> Vulcain UFO with diamond accent hands and red lollipop second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fascinating! I've never seen stones set into the hands before. Very cool look.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1970 Omega Constellation integrated bracelet with white gold bezel


----------



## jpfwatch

From 1971 a Grand Seiko 5646-7010:


----------



## mike184

*Louis Rossel Diver Ref. 1627-AP*

Hi!

My Louis Rossel diver 1627-AP is just back from the watchmaker, the AS 1913 runs strong and fine again.

































No, my watchmaker isn´t a butcher, it looked that way already when it came in years ago. ;-)
Original signed NSA bracelet.


----------



## kuantings

Seiko 6138-8010 from 1972


----------



## rpugh40

Seamaster 176.007


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Anniversary 1975


----------



## aero-engineer

One of the beautiest chronograph I ever had - Jules Racine with EP 40-68.


----------



## leoric

Lanco 77 Club with Ruhla Chrono in the background.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

same as usual


----------



## Culto

Shaggy!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Too many to choose from, but here's the one I wear the most.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Also these 2.


----------



## derids

georges zaslavsky said:


> same as usual


Georges,thats a beauty.


----------



## Sansoni7

Otar...a Portuguese brand from 1975 with a FHF(ST) 974:


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

James Bond Pulsar 1973 model









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

1974 Bulova Accuquartz. The last version of Bulova's tuning fork technology


----------



## cfw

Slm643 said:


> James Bond Pulsar 1973 model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Nice Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

cfw said:


> Nice Seiko
> 
> View attachment 12452063
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And likewise to you!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

-edit- Mispost


----------



## xevious

This is late 60's, so I'd say it qualifies for 1970's.

















Nice and simple with attractive silver linen dial. The lume is pretty much useless, so I've been tempted to get it redone.

From the mid 1970's, I have an original owner LED Benrus. This chunky thing still looks pretty good for its age.


----------



## Jcepe55

*Re: I like this look.*









Autavia 1163V early 70's


----------



## Slm643

Nothing beats the 70s icon like this IMHO!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## moorery2001

Nice collection I see here!


----------



## journeyforce

Here is a couple of my Electronic watches

The first is a Citizen Cosmotron from 1975

The second is a Seiko EL370

The Cosmotron is a Japan market watch. It is an electro-mechanical watch which is hi-beat and beats at 36,000 bph. These are not as sought after as the Seiko EL370 and ELNIX watches even though Citizen was offering electric and electronic watches since the mid 1960's. The Cosmotrons have a interesting way to set the day/date. To set the date you must hold it so the 12 o'clock is pointing to the ceiling then push the crown in. To set the day, you have to turn the watch upside down so that the 6 o'clock side is pointing to the ceiling and then push the crown in. It has some kind of gravity sensor. If you have the watch sitting flat on a table and then try to push the crown nothing will happen this helps it to not accidentally have the date/day changed by leaning against something that pushes the crown in.


----------



## MDT IT

'68.. ;-)


----------



## v8chrono

xevious said:


> This is late 60's, so I'd say it qualifies for 1970's.





MDT IT said:


> '68.. ;-)


Both nice but from the 1960s. Perhaps we need a 'Show your 60s' Beauties' thread here?


----------



## MDT IT

v8chrono said:


> Both nice but from the 1960s. Perhaps we need a 'Show your 60s' Beauties' thread here?


oh...yes.:-d

Now 1975 ;-)


----------



## Tnt9

Enicar Ocean Pearl


----------



## Cocas

My Omega De Ville 155.0006.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron

Been on a vintage kick the last few weeks. Grabbed 3 Seikos: A '69 Lord Matic, a '71 7005-8027, and this 7006-7180 from '74. Love the smaller sizes for my tiny wrists.


----------



## pamaro

East & west


----------



## Tnt9

few vintage beauties...60ts,70ts


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

More Citizen Cosmotrons


----------



## cpl

King Seiko 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Bulova










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55

Bulova 666 Deep sea Produced only 2 years 1970 and '71


----------



## Jcepe55

The Hamilton Chrono-Diver, is commonly referred to as the "Big Eye" due to its dual and somewhat large sub dial registers. Hamilton introduced the reference in 1970, and it is a cushion style cased 
The watch is 38mm in diameter and has some very cool but subtle elements which place this into the middle of 70's era design. The matte grey dial is accompanied by two white subdials which each have black chrono hands. The minute track around the outside of the dial is a deep and dark red color paired with a set of white luminous filled hands and a red chronograph hand. The block trapezoidal markers are also fitting and a nice 70's era element that makes this specific Hamilton chronograph different. The Hamilton Chrono-Diver comes equipped with a bullet proof swiss made Valjoux 7733 movement which Hamilton dubbed the 647. This would make a great daily driver and is not only a vintage piece with defining and different details but also retains a classic look that would pair well with a suit in a formal setting but offers versatility and would also find itself placed well within a casual setting.


----------



## bubba48

I don't love the 70's style, but I cant ignore some pieces


----------



## lennyt11421

Mido


----------



## pyddet

74 DeVille and an early 70s Seiko hi-beat two hander.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## MDT IT

Pre '70 :-d


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## Disguise

1970s Ricoh Dynamic Wide (Frankenversion)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

skyjacknl said:


> View attachment 12517873


Holy smokes those are hot. I want one


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Nickodse

1970 Rolex 5513










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

'70 Omega Speedmaster MK II Racing dial in front of a '70 Superbird









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## mougino

My new Kelton-Timex Rallye automatic from 1977 was in the box yesterday night.

She's really in excellent condition! particularly she came with her original metal bezel, which a lot of her sisters seem to be missing.

I'm impressed by the domed crystal & the accuracy: so far it keeps great time! (I've not accessed the movement yet)

I will change the strap to a black rallye with orange stitches (currently on its way).

Thanks for looking!

Nicolas


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## C43AMG




----------



## RustyBin5

Picked this up but tbh I have absolutely no idea what kind of strap for it. Looks like 16mm width and with case being do chunky won't all straps look stupid? Or do I buy a 20mm and cut "notches"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

RustyBin5 said:


> Picked this up but tbh I have absolutely no idea what kind of strap for it. Looks like 16mm width and with case being do chunky won't all straps look stupid? Or do I buy a 20mm and cut "notches"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find this type of case goes well with a wide leather cuff (image courtesy of google)


----------



## Calypso2

*Re: I like this look.*

I have to say, that is quite the collection you have there. Wild colours remind me of my bright orange 1972 Datsun.


----------



## Calypso2

mougino said:


> I find this type of case goes well with a wide leather cuff (image courtesy of google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Well these 70s models are a change from diver overload. The variety is interesting.


----------



## RustyBin5

mougino said:


> I find this type of case goes well with a wide leather cuff (image courtesy of google)


I hadn't considered a cuff either / does look not bad at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant with unbranded Seiko movement. Crown is also a pushbutton for the date numerals.


----------



## RustyBin5

Arriving tomorrow







1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strengr

watch repair finally finished this gem. the last of the trio that my dad passed on to me. Vacheron circa 1972. I was shocked, and I think my guy also, when we found out that this turned out to be a 18k white gold case and not the steel case that we all thought. I like to get it appraised and wear it only on special occasions. if anyone knows a good appraiser in Toronto that would be great.


----------



## sinner777

Funky


----------



## RustyBin5

sinner777 said:


> Funky










funkier 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

sinner777 said:


> Funky


Nice! There is kind of a Nautilus vibe to it


----------



## sinner777

RustyBin5 said:


> funkier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funkiest


----------



## jimdon5822

STOP!!! 1971 Bulova Caravelle Automatic. I bought it today at a flea market for two dollars. A new Crystal, strap and a good cleaning and she's a beauty. Got to say love the cool stop sign shape . I've have a temporary crown on it until I can get the right one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

LED Bulova still works, too!


----------



## pyddet

En route: Hamilton Dateline A-587. Produced only in the year 1971.


----------



## ConnorGasgarth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

'68 ;-)


----------



## QWatchQ

1972 AccuQuartz


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Foch




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## andsan




----------



## ncmoto

timesofplenty said:


> View attachment 12595037


==============================
way cool...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcsanjuan

Jeep99dad said:


>


Me encanta

Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fcsanjuan

ncmoto said:


>


Estupendo

Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fcsanjuan

Un certina ds2









Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

These are fantastic, thanks for sharing. I'm not very familiar with this style.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty

Mido


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcsanjuan

Mido









Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

I believe the King Seiko 5625-7040 went into production in 1968, but my understanding that much of the manufacturing volume for the watch came in the early 70s, so I'm going to assume that this bad boy qualifies as a 70s beauty. ;-)







*Save**Save*​


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 with original bracelet JB Champion


----------



## timesofplenty

Aquadive 706 & vintage braided Perlon:


----------



## MarcoM

Certina Club 2000 from 1972. My dad bougth it in the year I was born. The rotor broke off, but a service did the trick and now this automatic/handwinder ticks the time away properly.

View attachment 12615179


----------



## Jcepe55

Bulova deep sea


----------



## Jcepe55

View attachment 12622019

1971-72 Heuer Siffert


----------



## sinner777

1967 but still great one...


----------



## thoth

Not sure about beauty on this one....but odd enough I'm my thinking.

Needs some work as the stem comes out but ticks great. Higher beat movement watch with no second hand.









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

thoth said:


> Not sure about beauty on this one....but odd enough I'm my thinking.
> 
> Needs some work as the stem comes out but ticks great. Higher beat movement watch with no second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


Love it! Screams 70's!


----------



## Kulprit

1974 Seiko 3703-7031, electro-mechanical movement, original bracelet and an Italian-only day wheel.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bank222

Sold this beauty awhile back. Definitely regret it!


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Jcepe55

On the Floor #rewatch team challenge...


----------



## franco60

Seiko Bullhead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Couldn't resist. One more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derids

franco60 said:


> Couldn't resist. One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super like, cool watch.


----------



## derids

franco60 said:


> Couldn't resist. One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super like, cool watch
Ooops double post


----------



## v8chrono

Medco Swissonic


----------



## Jigsaw72

I think this is a 71. Don't know too much about it. Was given to me


----------



## Jigsaw72

I think this is a 71. Not too Sure,was given to me


----------



## jimdon5822

1971 Accutron just back from service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

Well, the seller listed this as "classic 80s" but it sure looks like classic 70s to me. The seller also said it was "Swiss" which turned out to be total B.S... it's a France Ebauches movement.









Lugs are so short I had to buy curved springbars to make the NATO fit.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## ManOnTime

Some electro-mechanical goodness from 1977.

This is one of the few battery controlled balance wheel movements beating at 28,800.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph cal1040 on a suede strap for this Autumn  weather.


----------



## Jcepe55

8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

#PalmCombo for @rewatchteam whats your EDC game?


----------



## Kulprit

ManOnTime said:


> Some electro-mechanical goodness from 1977.
> 
> This is one of the few battery controlled balance wheel movements beating at 28,800.
> 
> View attachment 12654225


I'll see your '77 Timex and raise you one '74 Seiko!

3703-7031 with an Italian-only day-wheel, on the original bracelet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterV

bubba48 said:


> I don't love the 70's style, but I cant ignore some pieces


Okay that's rather cool. What's the model and size on this?


----------



## Mike_1

Not everyone will feel my oldest HMT Janata to be a beauty, but my best guess dates it to around the early 1970s (even though it is in essence a facsimile of an early to mid-sixties Citizen Homer), and to me it definitely has a kind of elegant beauty. It has certainly seen a bit of life!









The blue marks near 3 and 4 are courtesy of Olympus, and their habit of fitting surprisingly high intensity LEDs to the top of their cameras!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

How about this very nicely humming Spaceview?









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ManOnTime

From '76.


----------



## Slm643

I've posted before but I have a question for you all, what do you think should I get this polished, I am the original owner since "72-3", I have no intention of selling it unless I get a ridiculous offer so I don't need the marks to remind me of all the years but maybe there's something I haven't thought of.... Same watch just different lighting..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

I would definitely keep it as it is, with the marks on it which it has picked up from your use of it, but others might not agree...



Slm643 said:


> I've posted before but I have a question for you all, what do you think should I get this polished, I am the original owner since "72-3", I have no intention of selling it unless I get a ridiculous offer so I don't need the marks to remind me of all the years but maybe there's something I haven't thought of.... Same watch just different lighting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## mougino

Not a 70's watch strictly speaking, a 80's watch but with a strong 70's vibe: a Fossil dual time ana-digi that I just got for 15€.

I really dig its vintage look and practicality (I like to be able to read 2 time zones at once).

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1

That's a contemporary watch, produced in the last few years.



mougino said:


> Not a 70's watch strictly speaking, a 80's watch but with a strong 70's vibe: a Fossil dual time ana-digi that I just got for 15€.
> 
> I really dig its vintage look and practicality (I like to be able to read 2 time zones at once).
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## mougino

Mike_1 said:


> That's a contemporary watch, produced in the last few years.


Oops, are you sure?

Due to the heavy 70's look, I was under the impression that it was produced early 80's (well, when Fossil started in 1984) and was an homage to the past decade...

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1

I can't tell you which year it came out (Amazon.com first listed it in late 2014, though), but yes. 

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-JR1477-Ellwood-Digital-Leather/product-reviews/B00LO99GLK



mougino said:


> Oops, are you sure?
> 
> Due to the heavy 70's look, I was under the impression that it was produced early 80's (well, when Fossil started in 1984) and was an homage to the past decade...
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## ncmoto

BULOVA Big Block








massive


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant 7736, maybe made for Montgomery ward by Mondia?


----------



## thoth

2 Mido Electronic. One chronometer and the other not but both have the ESA 9150...

Not sure if they are 70's or 60's...the 9150 dates to 1967 but I doubt they stoped selling watches with them after only 3 years.





































Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid

Today I am testing this 1973 Timex Marlin, on a temporary Spiedel, after reassembling last night.










This is my second complete wristwatch service is running longer and better than the first.

Cleaned, oiled, installed a new crown/stem. Rate was tolerable on the desk. Let's see what happens when I wear it.

It was non-running when I got it. Finally seeing some success after several failures is a real thrill.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

azkid said:


> Today I am testing this 1973 Timex Marlin, on a temporary Spiedel, after reassembling last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second complete wristwatch service is running longer and better than the first.
> 
> Cleaned, oiled, installed a new crown/stem. Rate was tolerable on the desk. Let's see what happens when I wear it.
> 
> It was non-running when I got it. Finally seeing some success after several failures is a real thrill.
> 
> Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


Cool! So how long have you had your own tools, and can I ask if you got a kit or did you buy alacart, and how much did you spend? Please pm me if you want.. Thanks Steve.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid

Well I spoke too soon and jinxed myself. The Timex is running but all over in terms of accuracy. That's ok, maybe watch #3 will keep better time. 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

azkid said:


> Well I spoke too soon and jinxed myself. The Timex is running but all over in terms of accuracy. That's ok, maybe watch #3 will keep better time.
> 
> Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


Check end shake on the balance and the shape and concentricity of the hairspring. Those two things affect positional variation the most.

Rick "who lacks the steadiness to adjust a hairspring" Denney


----------



## Tnt9

Texas Instruments model 104


----------



## VESPASIAN

She's old and damn wrinkly now - I doubt anyone wants to see her.


----------



## JayPaper

I LOVE 70s watches. The cases, the dials, the models that were around for a very short time.....great time period for funky timepieces. This one of mine






is NOS with original box.


----------



## StrapBandits

Definitely looks good! ??


----------



## tle

mirror..mirror...on the wall who is the beauty of them all ?


----------



## ffswhyme

King Seiko 45-7001 - great '70s Seiko design


----------



## jimdon5822

MisterDeal said:


> View attachment 1499245
> 
> 
> I don't have good pics of all my '70s treasures on hand - but we can kick off with this vintage Vulcain that looks like it could travel to another planet (or came from one)...


My Vulcain says hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid

Rdenney said:


> Check end shake on the balance and the shape and concentricity of the hairspring. Those two things affect positional variation the most.
> 
> Rick "who lacks the steadiness to adjust a hairspring" Denney


Will do, thanks!

Meanwhile, this '72 Timex, my attempt #3 at servicing a non-runner, has run for 12 hours so far. And in terms of timekeeping, it sucks less than the previous attempts, at least. I will take any progress I can get 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang

This has just come back from a new watchmaker that I'm using. I'm guessing this Swiss Titus is circa 1970's. It's got a FHF ST96 inside. It has probably not had a service in about 35-40 years. All the Tritium lume disintegrated long ago due to many years in the Malaysian/Singaporean humidity before it was passed on to me (got him to relume the hands and dial).

Went from having amplitude of 170-180 up to a more normal 250-260 in 5 positions (DU, DD, CL, CR and CD) and originally maxing out the beat error reading on his timegrapher at 9.9ms. Now it's sitting between 0.1-0.2ms across 5 positions. The best part is that he has adjusted the movement in 5 positions and it is coming in at a daily rate of +2s/day after 4 days of sitting on a windmill. Which is better than the COSC certified 7750 I have in my way more expensive Ball. I'm looking forward to testing it out using Watch Tuner Timegrapher at home on my phone.

The previous watchmaker I used has gotten a couple of other vintage watches I have back from the dead into working order (about 1.5-2 years ago) but I have a feeling he hasn't done a full service properly. Am having amplitude issues with both movements, really bad beat error on one [between 8-10ms!!!] and poor timekeeping as each gains between 1-2mins a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VESPASIAN




----------



## probep

Technos Cougar V, ETA 2789


----------



## azkid

'75 Timex, running once again after servicing.










Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

tle said:


> mirror..mirror...on the wall who is the beauty of them all ?


Man, oh man, what a trio! Do you mind my asking where you picked up the black strap that you have paired with the King Seiko Hi-Beat? It looks really interesting-as though it's a distressed leather?


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## soviet

Red Seagull.


----------



## soviet

Chunlei.


----------



## Erikf1

Mido 7750
i believe late 70's


----------



## Erikf1

double post
delete


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Cvp33




----------



## soviet

Swiss Titoni must have inspired the case design of the Chinese Zuanshi watch.


----------



## soviet

Orient SK.


----------



## soviet

Shanghai 1120 model watch, since mid-1960's. One of my favorite vintage Chinese watches. It is simple, basic, yet elegant. You can date the watch by the two letters under the balance. The 1st letter the 'year', and the 2nd letter the month,and starting with letter AA representing January 1966.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Josmar (looks 70's ?)


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Emro (also looks 70's - if someone knows better, please admonish me)


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

2 Jump Hours (definitely 70's)


----------



## jimdon5822

1974 Timex with burnt orange accents.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

tle said:


> mirror..mirror...on the wall who is the beauty of them all ?
> 
> View attachment 12705025


The one on the black strap is my pick the lugs do it for me!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

1976 Timex on a Bond NATO.

The strap is a little too short for the watch (18mm Vs the "non-standard" (but very 70's) 19mm) and I think a SS bracelet would complement the watch better... I'm going to try to fit a spare one tonight and I'll post the result if successful 

Nicolas


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Slm643

72-73 beauty... Still works too!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> 1976 Timex on a Bond NATO.
> 
> The strap is a little too short for the watch (18mm Vs the "non-standard" (but very 70's) 19mm) and I think a SS bracelet would complement the watch better... I'm going to try to fit a spare one tonight and I'll post the result if successful
> 
> Nicolas


Here it is on metal bracelet. Much better IMO!

Nicolas


----------



## Onewatchhh

Hello 1976, my old friend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## govea

Citizen Bullhead


----------



## James Haury

The first watch is a squadron I don't own .It's in better shape than mine.The second is a TIMEX for comparision and the last is my watch on my wrist. I am not sure absolutely that this is a 70's watch.It has the look and it is Swiss.It could very well be from about the time of the quartz crisis made by a small manufacturer.I have never been able to find any information online about it.If anyone knows anything or has a suggestion please pm me. This is a mid sized watch 36 mm diameter w/o the crown.Thickness is 11.5 mm and it is 40 mm from end to end.The lugs are 18 mm. There is no info on the back revealing it's manufacturer. WR at time of manufacture was 10 atm and it is Swissmade .The case is plated brass.


----------



## mougino

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12798533
> View attachment 12798535
> View attachment 12798539
> The first watch is a squadron I don't own .It's in better shape than mine.The second is a TIMEX for comparision and the last is my watch on my wrist. I am not sure absolutely that this is a 70's watch.It has the look and it is Swiss.It could very well be from about the time of the quartz crisis made by a small manufacturer.I have never been able to find any information online about it.If anyone knows anything or has a suggestion please pm me. This is a mid sized watch 36 mm diameter w/o the crown.Thickness is 11.5 mm and it is 40 mm from end to end.The lugs are 18 mm. There is no info on the back revealing it's manufacturer. WR at time of manufacture was 10 atm and it is Swissmade .The case is plated brass.


You should find a tiny serial number at the bottom (or top) of your Timex dial. Last 2 digits is the year of production.

Nicolas


----------



## ncmoto

wild 70s


----------



## Ladit

1978 Mercury Quartz from Roberta / Germany. Still works fine!


----------



## Elvis Silva

'77 Citizen Speedy.


----------



## MDT IT

New green lizard..


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## govea

And one more from seventy-four


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Jigsaw72 said:


> I think this is a 71. Don't know too much about it. Was given to me


I've been given worse!



tle said:


> mirror..mirror...on the wall who is the beauty of them all ?
> 
> View attachment 12705025


As my wife would say..., "Oh, those are all differerent?!"


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

After seeing all of the LED's posted and not seeing one, I figured I better post up my favorites. The amazing, the incredible, the fantastic, the never goes out of style and the true computer on your wrist! I present the HP-01...




























Nothing ever made like it before and never to be repeated.

If it was good enough for this guy, I figure they are good enough for me.










I have both the SS and the Gold version. Unbelievable technology, engineering and design! Pretty cool that they designed a hidden stylus in the clasp to hit all of the little recessed buttons.



















The only draw back was that it was a huge energy hog. So, I picked up this Synchronar that is solar powered! LED's shaded from the light for easy daytime reading, ala drivers style.










It's draw back was that the module was completely sealed.

Okay... I'm done!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The others that... "scream 70's..."...




























100th Anniversary:










A ton of alarm watches from the 60's & 70's:










Gotta throw a calendar in the mix:










A few Sicura's but no Satellites with that CRAZY seconds hand!










I have a few, but that should do it for now.

(I may have posted some of these earlier but since I'm a lot older than the 70's..., I sure can't remember!)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Kunterbunt!









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mougino

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Kunterbunt!
> 
> View attachment 12830723
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Isn't that what Americans say when someone sneezes??


----------



## v8chrono

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Kunterbunt!


Multi-coloured indeed, but also a franken or perhaps even a (another) fake Fortis

I think mougino is thinking of gesundheit!


----------



## JOSE G

*Re: I like this look.*

Wearing my latest arrival a Rado Green Tiger, made for the Asian market.
It was available in blue, green and brown rarely seen.










and all together.


----------



## Jeep99dad

My baby


----------



## mougino

Jeep99dad said:


> My baby


Splendid! You're a lucky man, wear it in good health 

Nicolas


----------



## elcoke

An old beater Swiss from The early 70's

Helios with an AS 1916 movement.









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Patek Philippe 3430


----------



## soviet

A NOS vintage Chinese Zhonshan 9 jewels poor man's watch.


----------



## nick10

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010 from January 1971:


----------



## soviet

Two more Zhongshan 9 jewels with a nice dial. Beauty or not, I am not sure, but you don't see these everyday. I was quite late on this Zhongshan collecting, so uncommon dials are hard to find in very clean conditions.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Jeep99dad said:


> My baby


Can't even imagine why you would ever like this!

Pretty awesome!


----------



## priamo




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## mougino




----------



## elcoke

Seiko 17 jewels 1977 december









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Fischer-Extra chronograph -- I'm assuming '70s. Could be wrong.









Leca "Parking Meter" -- Might be late '60s? Could be '70s.









This Waltham -- Gotta be surely?


----------



## ffnc1020

Appropriate watch for race day today!


----------



## yorknobby

LM 5606 5160 All original







https://

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmadrome

Sicura 1979 Formula 1 Chronograph, NOS


----------



## Manuyota

yorknobby said:


> LM 5606 5160 All original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180219/8239d7b79f7384d4b6306b6153f72073.jpg
> 
> After your LM, I'll post my DX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke

From 1976, it's as old as I am 









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

I may have bought this, not received it yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno




----------



## boxsash

Here's mine....1977.


----------



## elcoke

I think it's from the 70's, but not sure.









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

elcoke said:


> I think it's from the 70's, but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


There should be two characters on the case back. A letter-number or a number-number. With those it'll be easy to pinpoint the date.


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

I spent months searching for these and they both popped up within the same week.

My friend thinks they look very similar but I don't get that at all...

1974-75 Certina








1972 Tissot


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver

Fifty shades of blue


----------



## Slm643

DC guy said:


> I spent months searching for these and they both popped up within the same week.
> 
> My friend thinks they look very similar but I don't get that at all...
> 
> 1974-75 Certina
> View attachment 12931145
> 
> 
> 1972 Tissot
> View attachment 12931147


The next time you go buy a watch, take your friend. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on a clockworksynergy strap
B


----------



## Mezeno




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## Mezeno

This vintage beauty just arrived from Poland. Sorry for the light reflections at 5 and 8.


----------



## yorknobby

My first ever watch, from memory a birthday present in 1971. Still runs and still on original leather band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xff




----------



## Mezeno

This 1972 Heuer Carrera Ref. 1553 N Blue Dial Chronograph just arrived a few minutes ago. I think that I am in love.


----------



## scooter1

Found my first watch in a drawer a few weeks ago. Movement seems a little loose, but it still works and keeps OK time.


----------



## Slm643

Here's my first watch purchase back in late 72-73.. Still not ticking today!... I had to use the pun..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

Rado Blue and Green Tigers.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

1975 Omega Constellation or should I say Constellation Omega?


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## tle

hi mate sorry for the late reply, the straps is hand made real croc leather, just beatup after wearing.


----------



## tle

lets me lighten up your day.....


----------



## Slm643

Beautiful! And I'm not even particularly fond of yellow gold... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tle

g'day


----------



## derids

My latest 70's beauty. Bulova Computron 1977.


----------



## ffnc1020

Seiko 7016-5011 "Monaco" from 1973.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## tle

55 years old and still sexy


----------



## Onewatchhh

The beast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

A few of my 70s collection


----------



## abzack




----------



## Jimbo85281

Devil diver









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This for Friday!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed

I expect this one is from the '70's; it's got that funky, huge and chunky '70's vibe :
















-k


----------



## ncmoto

In case anyone is wondering what the funny markings on the dial are, they are quadrant compression calculation tables

They were used by a handful of high rating dive watches, such as Gerard Perigaux and Zodiac. It is basically a table that you use in conjunction with your timing bezel to figure out your necessary decompression time at specific depths.

OK let's make the dive. First, you're using the bezel as a count-down bezel. This means you set the bezel arrow at where you want to end the dive, not at the beginning. Let's use the first quadrant figure(52/2) which lies between the "5-10" minute indices on the dial, to make our example dive. The "52" is our dive depth in meters and the "5-10" is our bottom time at that depth. Knowing our 5-10 minute bottom time we set our bezel 5-10 minutes ahead of the minute hand(remember we're counting down).

We now jump in and make our dive to 52 meters. At the end of our 5-10 minute dive time, we should be back at 3 meters(predetermined as per the GP instructions), when the minute hand aligns itself with the arrow on the bezel. Now is where the "2" from our fraction comes into play, that's our mandatory decompression time. Now you have your "15 minute" scale on the bezel to help you time your 2 minutes of decompression. Once the 2 minutes elapse, decompression is complete and you safely ascend to the surface.

Same thing goes for the second figure on the dial(37/6). Dive to 37 meters for 20-25 minutes, and you have a decompression of 6 minutes. At the end of the dive you use the 15 minute scale to time the 6 minutes of decompression.

Easy, right?


----------



## kinaed

Soviet Navy Океан:








-k


----------



## Oldbeatle

My 70’s


----------



## kinaed

Two Spaceviews:








-k


----------



## rickhufnagel7

I know it's not anything fancy, and I have a really screwed up strap on it cause I wear it to work sometimes, but this automatic Elgin is my fav 70s watch. Dead accurate and simple. Awesome case.


----------



## castlk

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## karmadrome

My newest aquisition is a flea market find - a Uniona 7 automatic from between 1971 and 1975. All I know about Uniona is that it was a German brand.

The movement is a PUW1561 from Pforzheimer Uhrenwerke, who in the early 70's was the most important and successful movement maker in Germany. The PUW1561 is a real workhorse that was produced over 2 million times.

It has quite a nice sound when the rotor winds, almost like a ratchet.

The most remarkable thing is the quick set date change: With the crown at normal position (i.e. not pulled out) you simply push it for a very snappy date change. Brilliant solution, and it works like a charm.


----------



## journeyforce

Got a nice looking 1970's Citizen Cosmotron arriving by the end of the week

The Cosmotron is a electro-mechanical watch that has a unique date set.

Here are the seller's pics


----------



## RobW

70s Rado on leather.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed

Luch 3055 electro-mechanical, featuring a quartz-controlled balance wheel:















-k


----------



## irprof




----------



## sinner777

Grand Seiko inspiration?

Great Luch!



kinaed said:


> Luch 3055 electro-mechanical, featuring a quartz-controlled balance wheel:
> View attachment 13195693
> 
> View attachment 13195695
> 
> 
> -k


----------



## elcoke

Not sure if late 60's or early 70's

It has an 18,000 bph

In any case it still is in great shape and I like it a lot.
Perfect for that Datejust itch without going for a copy or a fashion watch homage









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke

This one also in doubt, but sure has that 70's vibe

Electronic, what a concept!









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke

Seiko 5

May 1974

7019-7200









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## karmadrome

New watch day!

This is a Commodore Time Master, new old stock from between 1975 and 1977. Had this watch as a little kid back in the 80's but lost it, and I'm so happy to now have this piece in my collection. In the 80's I was a big fan of the C64 and later the Amiga 500, so it's really nice to have this on the wrist.

Who needs an Apple watch when you can have a Commodore watch


----------



## riff raff

Way cool!



karmadrome said:


> New watch day!
> 
> This is a Commodore Time Master, new old stock from between 1975 and 1977. Had this watch as a little kid back in the 80's but lost it, and I'm so happy to now have this piece in my collection. In the 80's I was a big fan of the C64 and later the Amiga 500, so it's really nice to have this on the wrist.
> 
> Who needs an Apple watch when you can have a Commodore watch


----------



## journeyforce

elcoke said:


> This one also in doubt, but sure has that 70's vibe
> 
> Electronic, what a concept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


It is from the 1970's. The movement is a Seiko 3302 electronic movement(as evidenced by the crown at 2 o'clock) This movement is a work horse and was in the following

Stellaris
LeGant
Alexis
Tradition
Seiko
Westclox
Several others

It is a good movement


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

A Danish beauty:
















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## esdy_11192

Uhr_Mensch said:


> A Danish beauty:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Really nice watch. I can smell a french movement inside. A France Ebauche / Cupillard 233 variant.


----------



## abzack

Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## elcoke

From around 1979, some three years over my birth year, but same decade









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

... correct: It is the FE233-66.
Cheers,
Tom



esdy_11192 said:


> Really nice watch. I can smell a french movement inside. A France Ebauche / Cupillard 233 variant.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

esdy_11192 said:


> Really nice watch. I can smell a french movement inside. A France Ebauche / Cupillard 233 variant.


... correct: It is the FE233-66.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Slm643

Hi gents...recently shot not dressed yet, late night going thru vacation photos for a new book for my sister..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## kinaed

Omega Constellation f300Hz:















-k


----------



## abzack




----------



## ManOnTime

Oh so '70s Pronto with an ETA 2750 inside.


----------



## afremont

Not perfect, but real.


----------



## aero-engineer

Of course, the only right one is from 70s. But I was obliged to put them side by side


----------



## Slm643

Wow, what's the story of the Seiko? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## aero-engineer

This is the Seiko Brightz SDGC011 with a Stormtrooper on the caseback. On the right - there is the Omega Seamaster 145.0023 aka "Darth Vader".


----------



## Slm643

aero-engineer said:


> This is Seiko Brightz SDGC011 with Stormtrooper on the caseback. On the right - there is Omega Seamaster 145.0023 aka Darth Vader


I love the Seiko, didn't even notice the Star Wars connection! What other watch! Hahaha 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

1973. Manual wind Record movement.


----------



## jsaen

I got this sweet one today. It’s my first Tissot. And my first world timer or GMT. However, I do not know how to make use of the city bezel 🙂.


----------



## mnf67

Manual wind:


----------



## Slm643

The James Bond bedtime watch....









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

jsaen said:


> I got this sweet one today. It's my first Tissot. And my first world timer or GMT. However, I do not know how to make use of the city bezel .


Very nice!

If it's a true 24-hour watch, you use the crown at 4'o clock (edit: or the one at 2'o clock, not sure) to turn the inner ring and match your local city with the hour hand. Then all other cities are in front of their respective time 

Enjoy it in good health!

Nicolas


----------



## karmadrome

New watch day!

This is a Seiko LordMatic Special ref. 5206-6100 from March 1972.

The automatic movement hacks, hand winds, quicksets and has a high beat rate of 28,800 vph.

The way the textured dial, the polished indices and the faceted crystal play with the light is just spectacular.

Wrist roll: https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b640acca644c/VID_127920312_150527_298.mp4


----------



## jsaen

karmadrome said:


> New watch day!
> 
> This is a Seiko LordMatic Special ref. 5206-6100 from March 1972.


That's fantastic! So many shiny edges. I know about vintage Grand Seiko, and a little bit about king Seiko, but nothing about lordmatic


----------



## jsaen

New to me today. So sweet. I didn't know about these AS5008 based watches until a couple weeks ago. Just as nice as I hoped.


----------



## Verdi

One of my favs


----------



## APassionProject

That Faceted crystal is just amazing. I think I know what I will be looking for as my next addition.


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derids

gpb1111 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Seiko, good choice.

- - - Updated - - -



gpb1111 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Seiko, good choice.


----------



## ffnc1020




----------



## karmadrome

When I first saw pictures online, I thought that I'd replace the crystal with a regular one. But as I got this watch, i must confess I absolutely love this faceted crystal!


APassionProject said:


> That Faceted crystal is just amazing. I think I know what I will be looking for as my next addition.


----------



## karmadrome

God I love these Pogues.


ffnc1020 said:


>


----------



## OhDark30

karmadrome said:


> When I first saw pictures online, I thought that I'd replace the crystal with a regular one. But as I got this watch, i must confess I absolutely love this faceted crystal!


Faceted crystals are fab!
I loved my Lordmatic - great party watch 









Reminded me of an absinthe glass


----------



## franco60

NOS Helbros Valjoux 7733 panda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taipanbg




----------



## kinaed

taipanbg said:


> View attachment 13379467


You reminded me of these chunky beauties:








The Soviets kept a close eye on the West when it came to design trends...

-k


----------



## karmadrome

Some more of my 1972 Seiko Lord Matic Special ref. 5206-6100 - I can't get enough of this dial.


----------



## joeshoup

gpb1111 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I need one of these for Oakland A's games! (American baseball team in case you're wondering). What's the reference for this one?


----------



## JohnM67

I believe this is mid to late seventies:


----------



## Aquat1m3r




----------



## mit.uhr

well.. beauty? you be the judge. a diameter of 51mm !!


----------



## ManOnTime

1979 Bulova with an ETA 2851 in a stainless case.


----------



## derids

mit.uhr said:


> well.. beauty? you be the judge. a diameter of 51mm !!


Yes,a beauty, I likey.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Purchased this piece recently, I believe it's 70s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr

derids said:


> Yes,a beauty, I likey.


Thanks.

Another Provita with uncommon case and bezel.


----------



## Tirete

*Longines Olympian, cal. 6972 - 1970*


----------



## Tirete

*Certina Club 2000, cal. 25-661 - 1972*


----------



## Tirete

*Certina Argonaut 280, cal. 25-66 - 1971*


----------



## mit.uhr

A watch I should wear more often.


----------



## Tnt9

After some time, I got myself some new vintage babys


----------



## esdy_11192

mit.uhr said:


> A watch I should wear more often.


May I ask you is this a Longines steel bracelet? I have a similar looking one but with an unknown logo on it. It's ver


----------



## mit.uhr

Hi. I can't tell you that for 100% sure. The watch came on this bracelet straight from Italy, and it fits the watch well. Even a Longines clasp was mounted. 
But after so many DIY bracelets, like the Gay Freres in the near past, I would now only validate a bracelet after a I saw a picture from the catalogue of that time..


Fortis Spaceleader. The bracelet is not only matching, but 100% the one the watch was once delivered with.


----------



## esdy_11192

mit.uhr said:


> Hi. I can't tell you that for 100% sure. The watch came on this bracelet straight from Italy, and it fits the watch well. Even a Longines clasp was mounted.
> But after so many DIY bracelets, like the Gay Freres in the near past, I would now only validate a bracelet after a I saw a picture from the catalogue of that time..
> 
> Fortis Spaceleader. The bracelet is not only matching, but 100% the one the watch was once delivered with.


Yes, the Fortis one is a beauty. I should take a photo of my bracelet and show you just for comparison.


----------



## esdy_11192

edit: Double post


----------



## prinzaugsburg

My 21st birthday present in 1978.
Still going strong 40 years later


----------



## JOSE G

Here are some funky ones.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr

U


esdy_11192 said:


> Yes, the Fortis one is a beauty. I should take a photo of my bracelet and show you just for comparison.


Im curious. 

Next one from the 70s. (And this one I would never wear. at least on that bracelet..  Too shiny, and it doesn't fit my clothing style. But it rounds up my collection)


----------



## MDT IT

M8 1968


----------



## Old Navman

Revue Kilimandjaro, Revue Thommen cal MSR S77 (base cal ETA ETA 2789-1? or ETA 2790?)
The dial discoloration is due to lighting and facetet glass. The Kilimandjaro model was also sold under the 
Vulcain brand as the companies merged under the MSR (Manufactures d'Horlogerie Suisse Réunis) banner.


----------



## atsamoulis

Like new Movado Zenith XL Tronic, with a tuning fork movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

I don't remember posting my 1979 (birth year) Seiko Type II


----------



## andsan

*Re: I like this look.*


----------



## Badger18

My first watch early 70s.


----------



## Slm643

Badger18 said:


> My first watch early 70s.
> View attachment 13615355


These look like cousins!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted

Old Russian vintage pocket Molnias and wristwatch Poljot. Owned by my both grandfathers and my dad. Now fully restored and operational.


----------



## derids

Badger18 said:


> My first watch early 70s.
> View attachment 13615355


Looks in decent condition. Nice one.


----------



## ffnc1020

Seiko 3923 V.F.A.

Funky gradient dial, crazy sloping faceted crystal, pulsing led every second, this thing can only be from the 70s (June 1974).


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yep... LED's all the way!


----------



## laikrodukas

this is beyond coolness!!


----------



## mit.uhr

Unusual Dugena. Even with Dugena signed NSA bracelet.


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## v8chrono

Tnt9 said:


> After some time, I got myself some new vintage babys
> 
> View attachment 13588671
> 
> View attachment 13588673


I think these two Seiko's are from the 1960s? This thread is for '1970's beauties' the clue is in the title........


----------



## Tnt9

*ROFL*


----------



## Mirius

Tnt9 said:


>


Imgur images don't work well with the forum software so many people don't see them. I'd suggest using a different image host or upload directly


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron - 100th Anniversary 1975


----------



## Enfield

*Re: I like this look.*

Para Chronograph


----------



## Old Navman

Memostar from the 1970's.









Movement AS1931

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1931


----------



## gshockaddicted

gshockaddicted said:


> Old Russian vintage pocket Molnias and wristwatch Poljot. Owned by my both grandfathers and my dad. Now fully restored and operational.


By the way, the names of these watches, if translated from Russian: Poljot - Flight, Molnia - Lightning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Imado auto


----------



## v8chrono

Adora, a pair of


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## djolemag

Junghans Olympic 1972 620.52


----------



## djolemag

HELVETIA (ETA2784)


----------



## djolemag

HELVETIA (ETA2784)
View attachment 13747869


----------



## djolemag

Jaquet Girard ETA2772


----------



## djolemag

Very thin Seiko 2220A


----------



## djolemag

Very thin Seiko 2220A
View attachment 13747875


----------



## laikrodukas

Can not tell from this angle


----------



## willbur




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

kinaed said:


> Luch 3055 electro-mechanical, featuring a quartz-controlled balance wheel:
> View attachment 13195693


My Luch... how could I forget about these??












fiskadoro said:


> Fischer-Extra chronograph -- I'm assuming '70s. Could be wrong.
> 
> Leca "Parking Meter" -- Might be late '60s? Could be '70s.
> 
> View attachment 12906255


My Parking Meter. Love the "parking meter" watches!


----------



## djolemag

Some sporty 70's


----------



## djolemag

Some sporty 70's

View attachment 13845479


----------



## djolemag

Another one


----------



## djolemag

This was real beauty...


----------



## mougino

djolemag said:


> Another one
> View attachment 13845487
> View attachment 13845501


Clean!
And to my shame I didn't know Cortébert 


Wikipedia said:


> *Wikipedia:*
> Cortébert.was one of the highest regarded premium watch brands, manufacturing their own movements, supplying movements to other brands such as.Rolex.and introducing a.jump-hour.movement later adopted by IWC. When the.quartz crisis.hit the industry in the '70s, the majority of prestige brands ceased production, including Cortébert.


----------



## djolemag

mougino said:


> Clean!
> And to my shame I didn't know Cortébert


Yes, one of the finest manufacturers in XX century... Great movements.


----------



## djolemag

Another certina


----------



## Slm643

That Junghans is pretty sweet too, I'd wear that right now! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## djolemag

Doxa Conquistador (ETA 2789)









Edox "Rotary" (ETA 2472)









Junghans 620.50 "Worldtime"









Laco 1172 (not sure if it is from 70's or earlier..)









Longines (12.68ZS "Calatrava" style)









Not to forget some Omega

















and very thin Omega 620 men's
















Legendary Seiko 7005-8062









Enough from me, for now


----------



## Slm643

Wow, great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

djolemag said:


> Yes, one of the finest manufacturers in XX century... Great movements.


But that one is actually by Moeris. Probably a larger cousin of this one:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Cortebert 712 (Moeris 400)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## djolemag

Hartmut Richter said:


> But that one is actually by Moeris. Probably a larger cousin of this one:
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Cortebert 712 (Moeris 400)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Agree, it is bigger in diameter, also it seems like different from cortebert phylosophy and design, I noticed that during service. Hence, pretty nice "werk"...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro

I'm pretty sure this is from the 70s: Cornavin dress watch.


----------



## v8chrono

MrAaro said:


> I'm pretty sure this is from the 70s


With a sub seconds dial it could be from the 1950s?


----------



## Slm643

Either way that's a nice looking watch! That strap combo is perfect! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## credorfan

1970


----------



## MrAaro

Timex automatic. This just screams 70s to me.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Roadking1102

UFO August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero

Speedmaster Professional 145.022-74ST:


----------



## Roadking1102

6105-8119 June 73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

View attachment IMG_20190325_180128.jpg


----------



## karmadrome

1974 Bulova Accuquartz with smooth sweep seconds hand.

Unlike in regular Accutrons, the tuning fork in the Accuquartz is no longer the regulator, but rather acts as a kind of stepping motor for the quartz crystal.

The Accuquartz was a transitional technology bridging the gap between Tuning fork movements amd quartz movements.

The smooth sweep of the seconds hand is mesmerizing.


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival for blue Monday. 
6139-6010 proof/proof June '70









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

6138-0011 August '76 UFO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## riff raff

1970s Waltham Skin Diver, 17j hand wind.


----------



## mougino

1979 Seiko World Time. The double LCD can either show local time & date, or a world map with all the time zones navigable with the buttons  A really geeky watch but I love it, and I even have two of them! (one might find a new home in a near future)

Nicolas


----------



## MDT IT

Hi

Pre-Moon ..


----------



## Slm643

New batteries installed on Friday, I love this baby!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboy84




----------



## Slm643

New batteries last Friday!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## esdy_11192

dannyboy84 said:


> View attachment 14074685


This Pontiac is just amazing. I never saw a similar one. Please post more photos of it!  What's the movement inside?


----------



## dannyboy84

Thank you! Unfortunately where I am right now I don't have a jaxa key to open it properly, most likely it has some eta manual winding movement...I will post more pictures over the weekend . It's the third NOS pontiac I found


----------



## [email protected]

my dads Mido


----------



## vintorez

Poljot with alarm complication from the early 70's that I bought on eBay last year for under $200. All authentic, keeps good time and alarm works great.


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival Bruce Lee 6139-6012 June '72









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchbauhaus

*Re: I like this look.*







View attachment 14079541


----------



## esdy_11192

vintorez said:


> Poljot with alarm complication from the early 70's that I bought on eBay last year for under $200. All authentic, keeps good time and alarm works great.
> 
> View attachment 14076013
> 
> View attachment 14076015


Nice one, but I would definitely date this one early or mid 60s.


----------



## vintorez

esdy_11192 said:


> Nice one, but I would definitely date this one early or mid 60s.


It's possible, but I'm not entirely sure. I've seen this model in a 1968 catalog under the Sekonda name, and also in a 1972 catalog under the Poljot name. Somewhere in that range is a safe bet.


----------



## BigFatFred

Reminds me of my dads watch from this decade !,



Slm643 said:


> New batteries installed on Friday, I love this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

New pick up!! 6139-7060 June '77 "Blue Eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

HMT Chanakya. Real 70s look and bracelet.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## dropmyload

Today's HMT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

After week on the beach in Florida, heading back home this morning.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Seiko 7009-8069 from 1978.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xring33

I think I bought this in 1973.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shine0727

1970 Seiko Skyliner 6100-8000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum

I just love this Tissot PR-516 GL.








The gold has worn off here and there and a new crown would look nice, yet it's just fine.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Pogue


----------



## wl1150

*Re: I like this look.*



bspargo said:


> Love the seventies look. Reminds me of this guy, from one of my favourite brands, Favre Leuba.
> PS, Not mine, pic courtesy of the intermanet


CHUNK


----------



## wl1150

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Pogue
> View attachment 14452799
> 
> View attachment 14452801


What bracelet do you have on that? Looks awesome!


----------



## wl1150

Love that IWC....


----------



## Shanemcclure508

Omega seamaster deville mid 70s I believe


----------



## Hessu

^No it is not from 70's. Seamaster DeVille is from early 60's (approx 1963).


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## ZM-73

wl1150 said:


> What bracelet do you have on that? Looks awesome!


It's an aftermarket version of the original bracelet. Got it here on Ebay.


----------



## ffnc1020

Technically 60s but.


----------



## djolemag

Glashutte Spezimatic (GUB 75) "Bison"









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

ffnc1020 said:


> Technically 60s but.


Can not get enough of these early Japanese divers!


----------



## Chronopolis

I think it's not too far off to say that many many of the most eye-catching Microbrands' designs are really just "re-heated" designs from the 70's.

The 70's: The Golden Age of Watch Design, in my view.

Here's my modest contribution:

RADIANT:









THERMIDOR:


----------



## wl1150

primabaleron said:


> View attachment 14467733


Very cool!


----------



## wl1150

primabaleron said:


> View attachment 14467733


Very cool!


----------



## Chronopolis

This was NOT built in the 70's but the "HEUER" style black racer chrono design was all the rage back then.
At least 6 makers produced them. There were probably many more that I don't know about.


----------



## nick10

Omega Constellation ref 368.0852, one of the first integrated bracelet watches


----------



## adt89




----------



## mslucasrochester

Mondia Top Second 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester

sudip said:


> Roamer wiyh sub second
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice top second. Have seen many. 

I own one as well.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Newnice

Home again ... might as well wear something fun.


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## ZM-73

Tressa Lux automatic


----------



## pepescom

Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-7740 25 Jewels









Odoslané z SM-N970F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## pepescom

CITIZEN 28800 LEOPARD 26 jewels









Odoslané z SM-N970F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## pepescom

OMEGA seamaster cosmic 2000









Odoslané z SM-N970F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## Stephen2020

Basis Firebird,

















Model dated to 1973,


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen 8110 Bullhead


----------



## LowIQ

Might have to put some batteries back into these...the Citizen my late fathers, the Seiko mine...


----------



## andrewjohncarter

How about this TDBK movement jump hour chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke

Citizen Speedy from 1977, love the 28,800 bph








Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thelongroad

andrewjohncarter said:


> How about this TDBK movement jump hour chrono!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it. Been meaning to get a jump hour or two in the collection. That's a beauty.


----------



## Thelongroad

primabaleron said:


> View attachment 14467733


Oooh, now that's cool!


----------



## Thelongroad

MDT IT said:


> Hi
> 
> Pre-Moon ..


Really dig this watch. Just stunning.


----------



## Thelongroad

karmadrome said:


> 1974 Bulova Accuquartz with smooth sweep seconds hand.
> 
> Unlike in regular Accutrons, the tuning fork in the Accuquartz is no longer the regulator, but rather acts as a kind of stepping motor for the quartz crystal.
> 
> The Accuquartz was a transitional technology bridging the gap between Tuning fork movements amd quartz movements.
> 
> The smooth sweep of the seconds hand is mesmerizing.


Really lovely looking watch. Congrats.


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

andrewjohncarter said:


> How about this TDBK movement jump hour chrono!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was shocked to see this!



Rock on!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*HAH!* A typical case of some dial maker producing blanks (generic dials of their own design without maker's name) and two independent makers buying them and applying their own names (or buying them after the dial maker has added their name to their charge). It happened in those days (and probable these days too.....).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sagar.tolaney

My Seiko Lordmatic Champagne dial with Hi Beat movement. Made in 1972. It is a rare model 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7eghI0nNxz/


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Hartmut Richter said:


> *HAH!* A typical case of some dial maker producing blanks (generic dials of their own design without maker's name) and two independent makers buying them and applying their own names (or buying them after the dial maker has added their name to their charge). It happened in those days (and probable these days too.....).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yes! Only made a couple of years and was branded by Waltham, Elgin, Kelek (Kelek Tenor Dorly made the movement), ElRecio(?!), Precimax and a couple of others! All with the same watch. Different colors and also a round case was made. All pretty Rare! Mine's not going anywhere!


----------



## Hardscrabbler

7009-8069 from 1978. New crystal in 2019.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab

This newly acquired 1972 Seamaster f300hz (ref 198.001 cal 1260) is running much too fast to be considered a chronometer, but I enjoy it for what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmadrome

FBMJ said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I love this Tissot. Especially how the minute hand moves underneath the indices. Superb design.

Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ca.anthony

Rodania Worldstar 25








Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN

I love minimalist style. This cal431 Longines HF Admiral from seventies.


----------



## kostependrhs

Aha. Nice. Which seiko model is this?



adt89 said:


> View attachment 14938553


----------



## adt89

kostependrhs said:


> Aha. Nice. Which seiko model is this?


It's the Seiko 6138-3002 .


----------



## andsan




----------



## EATT_VN

Certina Blue Ribbon on bracelet
Calling @Shum for id. ref(?) 4592714


----------



## Stephen2020

Le Gant.


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Marstron


----------



## Theo951

Another one Rado Marstron.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Girard Perregaux Olimpico 9227










Richard


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's
Citizen 150M CHALLENGE DIVERS


----------



## zevon

Hi
Rolex Submariner 5513,year 1978










Richard


----------



## feelasopher

Guessing game: which one qualifies as 1970s?


----------



## zevon

Hi
Richard Chronograph










Regards
Richard


----------



## Rdenney

feelasopher said:


> Guessing game: which one qualifies as 1970s?
> View attachment 15948879


The one on the left is a 60's, or even late 50's design. The one on the right could even be very late 60's, but is associated with the 70's.

Rick "not all watches made in the 70's used stereotypical 70's designs" Denney


----------



## feelasopher

Rdenney said:


> The one on the left is a 60's, or even late 50's design. The one on the right could even be very late 60's, but is associated with the 70's.
> 
> Rick "not all watches made in the 70's used stereotypical 70's designs" Denney


Absolutely right on the Bulova: 1959. Have not yet nailed down the Elgin date codes but its "association" with the 1970s is characteristically true. Well done!


----------



## StoppedClock

Most of my '70s watches have '60s carry-over designs, but this one is funky.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*TISSOT NAVIGATOR AUTOMATIC 2170 *chronograph 
Case ref.# 45501


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*SEIKO Yachtsman 6138-0011




































*


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Richard


----------



## ETA2824-2

NOS tuning-fork Eterna Sonic from the year 1970. The "engine" is a ESA 9162 alias Eterna 1550. The watch is sounding like mosquito.


----------



## FBMJ

Rolex: no matter if it is from the 60s, 70s, 80s&#8230; they all look the same.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## mark2828

Omega Deville 1977


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970's


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo black dial










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo, white dial










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Flyback, Valjoux 725










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7731










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## franco60

Tissot Seastar Navigator









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

70's Seiko Bullhead.

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Styles Bitchley

V.I.P. Memosail. (Valjoux 7737 movement)

My father used to use this for sailboat races in the '70s.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Polaris Sub Star










Timex Q 1978










1976 Seiko 5 UFO










Timex Roulette










Timex Car Clock


----------



## Draconian Collector

Timex Marlin Rally


----------



## zevon

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli










Richard


----------



## RobMc

My father wore this for nearly 25 years before giving it to me. 









This I picked up this summer at a yard sale. Needs a service.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Classic Longines Conquest dresser from the year 1970. The watch was restored at St. Imier
by Longines. The movement is a Longines 706 which is handwound. It delivers a stunning
precision. Longines is investing a lot in its horological heritage. I love it and it strengthens the brand!


----------



## ZM-73

Ravisa mechanical jump hour. The LED style is no doubt an attempt to survive the Quartz Crisis.


----------



## Styles Bitchley

ZM-73 said:


> Ravisa mechanical jump hour. The LED style is no doubt an attempt to survive the Quartz Crisis.
> View attachment 16057656
> 
> View attachment 16057663
> 
> View attachment 16057664


This is so darn cool!


----------



## ZM-73

Styles *****ley said:


> This is so darn cool!


Thank you 🙏


----------



## cottontop

My most accurate and best running electric.
Joe


----------



## EATT_VN

An hand wind Skyliner Seiko I bought for 100US$ from a dealer here in Vietnam. Very slim movement with pearly grey dial.


----------



## VincentG

I'll start with this 70s Hamilton signed LED








My UFO June 1970








6119-6023 July 1970 baby Pogue on a custom bracelet








7019-7020 January 1970








5606-7270 Lord Matic December 1972








This Timex was given to me in 1969








6309-7049 November 1979 I purchased it in 1981


----------



## ZM-73

Timex 'Kolchak' Dynabeat


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## andsan




----------



## andsan




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

1975 Timex Electric Dynabeat.
Joe


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest 1970 with a L 706 inside. 35 mm diameter and 42 g weight.


----------



## andsan




----------



## xring33

Baylor bought in 1972. Story goes that TAG sold manually wind movements as a close out and went to self winding. Baylor bought those movements and rebranded them. I think it cost me about $100.00 back then. Today it cost over $100.00 just to service!
Opps! Sorry I made a double post. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bzr

King Seiko Chronometer, April 1972 production


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Loves me some mechanical alarm watches...



One of my most beautifulist!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot Seastar from 1976


----------



## tx6309

from 1976,


----------



## mark2828

1979 TV Dial Omega Seamaster


----------



## FLG44




----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks *really *neat! But what sort of a brand is that?! "Montre de Besancon".... - must be french, at least.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## cybr

1972 Durowe Automatic Watch Calendar (probably prototype, since Durowe did not make watches, but watches movements): of course inside is a quite rare Durowe 7528/1 INT bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Durowe 7528 (INT)


----------



## cybr

Hartmut Richter said:


> That looks *really *neat! But what sort of a brand is that?! "Montre de Besancon".... - must be french, at least.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


You are right! It should be french made...
And most probably that watch is a "clone" of famous (in France) Mortima (also a French brand - located in Morteau) Datomatic or Super Datomatic watches from the 70s, as the one in the image below, taken from catawiki (and plenty of them available at a Google search):
Mortima Super Datomatic Diver
On the other hand, a simple search on Mikrolisk will show us that at Bensancon - France there were some watch companies/watch brands registered even before 1890 (basically earlier than Rolex for example  )
Anyway, it seems there was not a registered brand "Montre de Besancon", even if the phrase was used in a mid XX Century Sarda advertising (a Bensancon registered - watch company since 1893); image taken from https://www.delcampe.net/:









Thus my opinion that the above watch is just a (probably French/probably from Besancon?) Mortima "clone"...
Regards,


----------



## andsan




----------



## andsan




----------



## MonFreets87

Based on the dial design, I can only assume this is a product of the 1970’s. Regardless, I’m a huge fan of this Genta-designed oddity.


----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## cybr

A fancy colored and relatively big Ernest Borel Automatic Cocktail/Kaleidoscope men's watch - quite rare BTW, made in early 70s from Ernest Borel by Synchron and having:

cca 36x 37 mm WO crown !!! - huge considering all other Ernest Borel Cocktail watches in history!
with a black/orange date numbers (even rarer in the already rare Borel Cocktail Men's watches of any design!) 
the famous Ernest Borel Kaleidoscope seconds wheel and -also- the Cocktail Mystery Dial - started in the 50s!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itxCRLIXzKQ


----------



## DaleEArnold

1970 8 Day wind up by Crestwood..Still runs but Chrome case is seeing age..


----------



## Seabee1

Bluey is Feb 1972 and fully serviced and runs great. Goldy is Mar 1973, serviced sometime in the past, runs great


----------



## cybr

MonFreets87 said:


> Based on the dial design, I can only assume this is a product of the 1970’s. Regardless, I’m a huge fan of this Genta-designed oddity.
> 
> View attachment 16282039


Being labeled ULTRA-SLIM, your watch may have inside the famous *UG* *micro-rotor calibre 2-66* (H=2.5 mm) introduced in 1972- "the thinnest automatic movement, until 2003 only underscored by the Piguet 71 with 2.4mm" (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Universal 2-66
Thus yes, if my movement related supposition is true, *your watch WAS clearly made in the early-mid 70s* 
But if it has the UG calibre 1-66 inside, than it may be made as early as 1966 (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Universal 1-66 )...but usually those early White Shadow watches are not labeled ULTRA SLIM...
The bad news is that, while are plenty of reports stating that Gerald Genta have designed also the UG White Shadow watches (some of them?), he clearly left UG in the mid 60s (https://www.geraldgenta-heritage.com/gerald-genta): "Following his work with Universal Geneve, *which lasted into the mid-sixties,* several Swiss watchmaking firms called upon the young designer."
Thus, while your watch *dial* is clearly outstanding and I really love it, there are little chances to be one of Gerald Genta dial designs, if I am right and your watch was made as early as 1972 
One may read more about UG White Shadow versions and authenticity "check" on Authenticity of UG White Shadow
Sorry that I interfered with your nice post, but You seemed to have some doubts about when the watch was made and I really like to spend some relaxing time having some special watches -like yours - documented


----------



## golfindoc




----------



## journeyforce

1974 Seiko Elnix


----------



## FLG44

cybr said:


> You are right! It should be french made...
> And most probably that watch is a "clone" of famous (in France) Mortima (also a French brand - located in Morteau) Datomatic or Super Datomatic watches from the 70s, as the one in the image below, taken from catawiki (and plenty of them available at a Google search):
> Mortima Super Datomatic Diver
> On the other hand, a simple search on Mikrolisk will show us that at Bensancon - France there were some watch companies/watch brands registered even before 1890 (basically earlier than Rolex for example  )
> Anyway, it seems there was not a registered brand "Montre de Besancon", even if the phrase was used in a mid XX Century Sarda advertising (a Bensancon registered - watch company since 1893); image taken from Delcampe - La marketplace des collectionneurs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus my opinion that the above watch is just a (probably French/probably from Besancon?) Mortima "clone"...





cybr said:


> You are right! It should be french made...
> And most probably that watch is a "clone" of famous (in France) Mortima (also a French brand - located in Morteau) Datomatic or Super Datomatic watches from the 70s, as the one in the image below, taken from catawiki (and plenty of them available at a Google search):
> Mortima Super Datomatic Diver
> On the other hand, a simple search on Mikrolisk will show us that at Bensancon - France there were some watch companies/watch brands registered even before 1890 (basically earlier than Rolex for example  )
> Anyway, it seems there was not a registered brand "Montre de Besancon", even if the phrase was used in a mid XX Century Sarda advertising (a Bensancon registered - watch company since 1893); image taken from Delcampe - La marketplace des collectionneurs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus my opinion that the above watch is just a (probably French/probably from Besancon?) Mortima "clone"...
> Regards,


Of course it's a French watch !
Another beautiful one here 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## cybr

FLG44 said:


> Of course it's a French watch !
> Another beautiful one here 😁
> View attachment 16292569


Just to confirm it that it is French...One may find on the Catawiki's URL below, even an IRYS watch like yours with the "Datomatic" label on dial, found also on the "clasical" Mortima registered brand French watches 
I R Y S - Divers' watch - Men - Early to Mid 1970s
The seller even tried - without ANY real proves (!) - to "propose" some connection between the "Irys clone" and the Mortima's Datomatic: "I believe that Irys was a name owned by Mortima which would explain 'DatoMatic' on the dial.", a statement which I am 99% sure that it is not true...

*And one reason is that, whiIe I agree that these clones may really look spectacular, in almost every case inside of the "clones" is only a cheap pin-lever escapement movement, such as Parrenin 1641D (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Parrenin 1641D ) - AND NOT the much more reliable and in-house Cattin made movements (Mortima brand is owned by Cattin and Cie), such as Cattin C-66 (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Cattin C66)*

Too bad that on such Mortima clones (one may call them "Mortima clones" because Mortima really IS an oficially French registered watch brand - of the famous French Cattin *& *Cie watch company), they did not registered the brand/trademark (e.g. Irys, "Montre de Besancon" etc etc) OR did not wrote - at least -a "Made in France" label somewhere on the dial or on the watch caseback...
More about the Mortima history - even with a short mention of Super Datomatic watches - on Mortima/Cattin - a short illustrated history
Regards,


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## cybr

Cca 1975, Space Age Design, Swiss made, *Aurore-Villeret LCD watch*, with the rare Swiss Made 1975 ESA 9310 (not 9315) LCD module (2. Field Effect LCD).


----------



## signofthetime

I just made a thread for these two in this forum so this may be a bit redundant, but they certainly belong here


----------



## Roadking1102

Seiko 6106-8100 Chevron dated Feb ‘70










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joskr_1

Early 70's Longines Electronic playing hide and seek!


----------



## ZM-73

Yema jump hour


----------



## king_collector

1970 exactly


----------



## say76

Omega constellation









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## say76

Seiko 6139-6002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet 

Have a great humpday


----------



## say76

70s Omega constellation









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Sportsmatic '64;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## a8tomic

Very happy with the recent ($70) acquisition. Love unusual crystals!


----------



## say76

Seiko 6139 8002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

1975 Speedmaster Automatic "Mark 4.5" 176.0012


----------



## yrichard




----------



## yrichard

Eberjax Landeron 248 1970s


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 and UncleSeiko bracelet


----------



## say76

IWC Yacht Club









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Jumbo'74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Thyl

It is a FAVICO Chronograph with Valjoux 7730 from the early 70s. 
It was a Canadian label registered by Favorite Importing Co. in 1953, January 22 in Toronto.


----------



## Sekondtime

Two from my Ruhla collection - World Youth Festival 1973 Ruhla and Ruhla Digi '73 from the GDR
More 70s beauties here: Ruhla – 1970s


----------



## Alex Thyl

Sekondtime said:


> Two from my Ruhla collection - World Youth Festival 1973 Ruhla and Ruhla Digi '73 from the GDR
> More 70s beauties here: Ruhla – 1970s


Oh my, Ruhla!
I used to have one (the digital), was a present from a German girl in 1978 (Havanna).
Good memories...


----------



## mougino

Dec. '79, technically still the 70's


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## georges zaslavsky

1977 Certina DS3


----------



## yrichard

Dugena
1970s
Valjoux 7734


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## watchersam

DaleEArnold said:


>


A watch with a hood emblem, very unique


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## yrichard

georges zaslavsky said:


> 1977 Certina DS3


----------



## yrichard

Valjoux 23


----------



## Chascomm

yrichard said:


> Valjoux 23
> View attachment 16605328
> View attachment 16605329


Was this really made in the 1970s?


----------



## nickant44

Seiko 6139-7002 c1975


----------



## nickant44

Seiko 7546-8200 c1977


----------



## nickant44

Seiko LordMatic Special 5216-7110 c1974


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today the cricket '76; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Y Cymro

1970 Tressa joined me today from Tortoise Watches. Valjoux 7734 ticking beautifully


----------



## yrichard

Valjoux 7732
rare movement ancestor to Valjoux 7734


----------



## Chascomm

yrichard said:


> Valjoux 7732
> rare movement ancestor to Valjoux 7734
> View attachment 16611640
> View attachment 16611644
> 
> View attachment 16611643


Is that a 1970s watch? I'm surprised.


----------



## yrichard

Chascomm said:


> Is that a 1970s watch? I'm surprised.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

1972 JDM Seiko 3803. The Cal. 38 was Seiko's first quartz offering produced in huge quantities. The Seiko Astron (Cal.35) and the Seiko Cal. 36 were produced in limited amounts. 1972 was the first year the Cal. 38 was offered. (though the first batch of Cal. 38 watches were actually made in Aug 1971 (I have a Aug 1971 3802) in order to have as much product on hand for selling right away.). These watches were not cheap at all but sold very well. They pulled out the stops on this one with polished indices and a dial that takes on a different color depending on the angle and light source and has a sunburst look to it in the light

At one time these were cheap to snag but prices seem to have risen a lot on them


----------



## Jamie360

New old stock case, dial and hands with the AS 1931 taken from a rather battered memostar alarm. Love the red dial (And the tram of course).


----------



## andsan




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## yrichard

Junghans
Valjoux 7734
Olympic Munich 1972 ?


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grandpa’s Omega Seamaster Chrono 176.007 on a new RalStra rally strap. Live the combo and it’s super soft/comfortable.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jamie360

This Ruhla Digital arrived in the post today after paying just under £30 including postage on eBay.
Cleaned up rather nicely and seems to be running well!
Been after one for a while now.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Current 70s watches in my collection, oldest first;
Jan 1970 7019-7020 "UFO"








June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman








July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue









November 1972 5606-7270 Lord Matic









July 1974 7005-8062 crosshair dial








November 1979 6309-7049 I purchased this watch in 1981


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## golfindoc




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Miggyd87

'73


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Is it acceptable to post the same photo in more than one thread? I guess I’ll find out!

Omega Geneve Automatic Lady’s, c. 1971.

The Lady’s version is tiny …25mm vs the men’s 34mm. And the lug width is only 12mm.

I am not generally into 1970s watches, but this one seems to have put a spell on me!


----------



## Russ1965

GlasIsGreen said:


> View attachment 16647725
> 
> 
> Is it acceptable to post the same photo in more than one thread? I guess I’ll find out!
> 
> Omega Geneve Automatic Lady’s, c. 1971.
> 
> The Lady’s version is tiny …25mm vs the men’s 34mm. And the lug width is only 12mm.
> 
> I am not generally into 1970s watches, but this one seems to have put a spell on me!


Feel free to post your watch in any appropriate thread 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2

1970 vintage Longines Conquest-Dresser:


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From 1975.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GlasIsGreen

A fun early 1970s Lip, with in-house movement. I am very interested in Lip history and would love to find more info on this watch!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tx6309




----------



## rubendefelippe

Bull Head '74;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi

1972


----------



## Yearpmml

70s ?


----------



## rubendefelippe

Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

some vintage 1970's Seiko quartz watches


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

The bear today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remkow




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

certina ds288


----------



## say76

georges zaslavsky said:


> certina ds288




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBaeker

See


----------



## a8tomic

DaBaeker said:


> View attachment 16678080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16678083
> 
> View attachment 16678078
> 
> View attachment 16678074
> 
> View attachment 16678077
> 
> View attachment 16678068
> 
> View attachment 16678076
> 
> View attachment 16678075
> 
> View attachment 16678069
> 
> View attachment 16678073
> 
> See
> 
> View attachment 16678072
> 
> View attachment 16678071
> 
> View attachment 16678067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16678066
> 
> View attachment 16678062
> 
> View attachment 16678063
> 
> View attachment 16678059
> 
> View attachment 16678058
> 
> View attachment 16678060
> 
> View attachment 16678057
> 
> View attachment 16678055
> 
> View attachment 16678056
> 
> View attachment 16678054
> 
> View attachment 16678053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16678050


Okay, you win. 😁


I wonder why that Zenith is named "Respirator"; that's too funny. If it was a dive watch with some sort of innovative pressure balance mechanism I could understand, but it doesn't appear to be such. It'd be a great gift for a pulmonologist or RT.
Love the Bulovas with the protruding glass indices. You have a really nice collection there, sir.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Snapped this photo of my husband (polishing his glider wings), wearing his trusty 1972 Omega Geneve. Personally I prefer this watch on a leather strap, but we dare not interfere with each other's horological sartorialism!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## david916

Oozing 1970s charm and aesthetics is my Tressa ‘Lux 27 Crystal’ with its A. Schild AS 5206-1 (21 jewels) Swiss automatic movement in an angular design tonneau shape stainless steel case with gold plated bezel and screw back cover. The golden colour dial with a sweep central second hand and a quick set day/date window at 3 o’clock features a spirograph type pattern. The day can be set in three languages (English, Turkish and Arabic). A push button at 4 o’clock serves to quickly adjust the date. No hacking, but it does hand wind. The dimensions are an ideal (for me) 40mm length, 37mm width (without crown), 12mm thickness and the bracelet is surprisingly comfortable.









A BRIEF HISTORY OF TRESSA WATCHES:
Tressa was a small watch company created in 1966, regarded as the poor man’s Rado (who themselves were a “high range” brand of the Swiss watch conglomerate Swatch Group, alongside Longines and Union Glashütte, founded in 1917 as Schlup & Co. in Lengnau, Switzerland although they only began using the Rado brand around 1953). Tressa became known for their watches that were based on the “Spaceman” design, a famous pre-quartz-era fashion watch that was highly fashionable from the beginning of the 1970s. The “Spaceman” itself was designed by Anglo-Swiss architect and designer André Le Marquand who was a well-known name in the watch industry. His love affair with designing watches has begun when the Catena watch brand built a new factory and Le Marquand was asked by them to design a watch. He designed the “Spaceman” as a tribute to the conquest of space in 1969. He went on to design other famous watches, eventually founding his own Swiss watch company, Orama SA, in 1978. Although the “Spaceman” watch was manufactured and/or distributed by a range of different Swiss brands (which was usual practice at the time) it was Zeno Watches, purchased in 1973 by Felix W. Huber (who also had the distribution rights for Catena), that gained international attention with their legendary and futuristic "Spacemen" model. The Tressa “Spaceman” models, produced from 1972, were bold and colourful and were focused on the burgeoning Middle East market. Tressa Lux launched four series of watches exclusively for these markets with various dial combinations in either case design A (conventional), or case design B (hexagonal). All had bevelled faceted mineral glass with a double window (day/date) at 3 o’clock, the days of the week being in three languages (either English, Turkish, or Arabic). The models were:
Tressa Lux 25 (Case design A/B)
Tressa Lux 27 (Case design A/B)
Tressa Lux 99 (Case design A/B)
Tressa Lux Crystal (Case design A)
There was a quick set day/date function via the crown in series 25, 27 and 99 with a push button at 4 o’clock for the date in the Crystal series.
The day wheel reads either:
MON (Monday), or P. SI (Pazartesi), or Arab
TUE (Tuesday), or SCA (Saly), or Arab
WED (Wednesday), or CAR (çarÞemba), or Arab
THU (Thursday), or PER (perÞembe), or Arab
FRI (Friday), or CUM (Cuma), or Arab
SAT (Saturday), or C. SI (cumartesi), or Arab
SUN (Sunday), or PAZ (Pazar), or Arab

The main competition for Tressa in their heyday was from the likes of Swiss brand Sicura and Japanese brand Orient who served the same market with similar styles. Sicura were also involved in the early days of Tressa. The advent of quartz watches in the 1970s and early 1980s largely replaced mechanical watches around the world. And so it was that this new technology brought about the quartz crisis and an upheaval in the watchmaking industry. It caused a significant decline of the Swiss watchmaking industry, which chose to remain focused on traditional mechanical watches. Swiss companies, steeped in the mechanical tradition, were slow to embrace quartz technology. After all, mechanical movements had proven their durability and reliability for centuries. This reluctance of the Swiss to adopt quartz technology initially cost them dearly. The majority of the world's watch production shifted to Asian companies such as Seiko, Citizen, and Casio in Japan that embraced the new electronic technology. As a result, exports of Swiss mechanical watches plummeted and, while some Swiss watch companies did manufacture quartz watches, Japan and Hong Kong dominated the quartz segment and decimated the Swiss industry. Many small- to medium-sized watch companies in Switzerland had closed their doors by the end of the 1970s. Eventually Tressa Watch Company themselves subsequently went bankrupt in 1987. The Tressa Watch Co. was located on Rue de la Gare 14 2502 Biel Bienne (Kanton Bern, Switzerland) and existed from 25.04.1966 up to 04.03.1987. The company went bankrupt under a judgement of 09.12.1986 and was wound-up on 04.03.1987 for being in default to its creditors. They had a basic capital of 500,000 CHF so they had not been a giant in Swiss watch production! The purpose of business had been the production and wholesaling of watches, movements and accessories. On the 02.05.2002, the liquidation became final and was deleted from the Commercial Registry of Switzerland. The assets of the company were bought by Rado Watch Co. Ltd. Apparently, between 2000 and 2005 (vague details only exist), under the umbrella of Zeno-Watch Basel old stocks of AS 520x movements and Tressa watches were finally cleared from the Rado inventory.


----------



## Sekondtime

To give you a break from all the Seikos, here are some of my 1970s Ruhlas illustrated in a video accompanied by an East German hit from 1972.

Sekonditme

Write it in the Sand - 1972 (Frank Schobel)


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mistermatt

From what I can tell, I think this is from the 70's. Helbros Skindiver


----------



## rubendefelippe

david916 said:


> Oozing 1970s charm and aesthetics is my Tressa ‘Lux 27 Crystal’ with its A. Schild AS 5206-1 (21 jewels) Swiss automatic movement in an angular design tonneau shape stainless steel case with gold plated bezel and screw back cover. The golden colour dial with a sweep central second hand and a quick set day/date window at 3 o’clock features a spirograph type pattern. The day can be set in three languages (English, Turkish and Arabic). A push button at 4 o’clock serves to quickly adjust the date. No hacking, but it does hand wind. The dimensions are an ideal (for me) 40mm length, 37mm width (without crown), 12mm thickness and the bracelet is surprisingly comfortable.
> View attachment 16681036
> 
> 
> A BRIEF HISTORY OF TRESSA WATCHES:
> Tressa was a small watch company created in 1966, regarded as the poor man’s Rado (who themselves were a “high range” brand of the Swiss watch conglomerate Swatch Group, alongside Longines and Union Glashütte, founded in 1917 as Schlup & Co. in Lengnau, Switzerland although they only began using the Rado brand around 1953). Tressa became known for their watches that were based on the “Spaceman” design, a famous pre-quartz-era fashion watch that was highly fashionable from the beginning of the 1970s. The “Spaceman” itself was designed by Anglo-Swiss architect and designer André Le Marquand who was a well-known name in the watch industry. His love affair with designing watches has begun when the Catena watch brand built a new factory and Le Marquand was asked by them to design a watch. He designed the “Spaceman” as a tribute to the conquest of space in 1969. He went on to design other famous watches, eventually founding his own Swiss watch company, Orama SA, in 1978. Although the “Spaceman” watch was manufactured and/or distributed by a range of different Swiss brands (which was usual practice at the time) it was Zeno Watches, purchased in 1973 by Felix W. Huber (who also had the distribution rights for Catena), that gained international attention with their legendary and futuristic "Spacemen" model. The Tressa “Spaceman” models, produced from 1972, were bold and colourful and were focused on the burgeoning Middle East market. Tressa Lux launched four series of watches exclusively for these markets with various dial combinations in either case design A (conventional), or case design B (hexagonal). All had bevelled faceted mineral glass with a double window (day/date) at 3 o’clock, the days of the week being in three languages (either English, Turkish, or Arabic). The models were:
> Tressa Lux 25 (Case design A/B)
> Tressa Lux 27 (Case design A/B)
> Tressa Lux 99 (Case design A/B)
> Tressa Lux Crystal (Case design A)
> There was a quick set day/date function via the crown in series 25, 27 and 99 with a push button at 4 o’clock for the date in the Crystal series.
> The day wheel reads either:
> MON (Monday), or P. SI (Pazartesi), or Arab
> TUE (Tuesday), or SCA (Saly), or Arab
> WED (Wednesday), or CAR (çarÞemba), or Arab
> THU (Thursday), or PER (perÞembe), or Arab
> FRI (Friday), or CUM (Cuma), or Arab
> SAT (Saturday), or C. SI (cumartesi), or Arab
> SUN (Sunday), or PAZ (Pazar), or Arab
> 
> The main competition for Tressa in their heyday was from the likes of Swiss brand Sicura and Japanese brand Orient who served the same market with similar styles. Sicura were also involved in the early days of Tressa. The advent of quartz watches in the 1970s and early 1980s largely replaced mechanical watches around the world. And so it was that this new technology brought about the quartz crisis and an upheaval in the watchmaking industry. It caused a significant decline of the Swiss watchmaking industry, which chose to remain focused on traditional mechanical watches. Swiss companies, steeped in the mechanical tradition, were slow to embrace quartz technology. After all, mechanical movements had proven their durability and reliability for centuries. This reluctance of the Swiss to adopt quartz technology initially cost them dearly. The majority of the world's watch production shifted to Asian companies such as Seiko, Citizen, and Casio in Japan that embraced the new electronic technology. As a result, exports of Swiss mechanical watches plummeted and, while some Swiss watch companies did manufacture quartz watches, Japan and Hong Kong dominated the quartz segment and decimated the Swiss industry. Many small- to medium-sized watch companies in Switzerland had closed their doors by the end of the 1970s. Eventually Tressa Watch Company themselves subsequently went bankrupt in 1987. The Tressa Watch Co. was located on Rue de la Gare 14 2502 Biel Bienne (Kanton Bern, Switzerland) and existed from 25.04.1966 up to 04.03.1987. The company went bankrupt under a judgement of 09.12.1986 and was wound-up on 04.03.1987 for being in default to its creditors. They had a basic capital of 500,000 CHF so they had not been a giant in Swiss watch production! The purpose of business had been the production and wholesaling of watches, movements and accessories. On the 02.05.2002, the liquidation became final and was deleted from the Commercial Registry of Switzerland. The assets of the company were bought by Rado Watch Co. Ltd. Apparently, between 2000 and 2005 (vague details only exist), under the umbrella of Zeno-Watch Basel old stocks of AS 520x movements and Tressa watches were finally cleared from the Rado inventory.
> View attachment 16681101
> 
> View attachment 16681102


Very good work mate!; here, in Argentina, this brand was very popular in the '50s, '60s and early '70s; here is my humble contribution to Tressa complementing your excellent thread:
ONE,TWO AND TRESSA...; this is what the advertising of these very popular watches in my country said, in the late '50s, '60s and early '70s; a brand that thousands of Argentines wore on their wrists, and still Today, I have not found anyone over 40-45 years old who does not know it, either because they use it, or because their father, uncle, grandfather or acquaintance wore it, or simply because it was the only Swiss watch more or less accessible to the pocket of employees and workers. Curiously, the brand is absolutely unknown in almost the entire planet, and it is not seen in the windows of the big capitals (except here, in Buenos Aires, but currently it is not Swiss, following the sad story of other great brands that have suffered in recent years). There is on the web and in other watch forums, very little information about the origin of the brand, but most locate its origin in Switzerland, in 1950, whose company was "Montres Tressa ", which was melted at the end of the '70s, and liquidated in 1986, and in court for the brand that since 2001 belongs to ce to an Argentine company, which brings the watches assembled in China, being quartz, carrying the majority miyota 2115 and others not known, being of low quality, and being light years away from the original Swiss Tressa watches, with their varied lines.
So far, this little review of this charismatic brand in these pampas, Tressa, about which many Argentines keep strong emotions and whose watches gave and continue to give many satisfactions to those who still have them.
Thanks for looking and getting here.
Many greetings!
My Tressa


























































Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## david916

rubendefelippe said:


> …here, in Argentina, this brand was very popular in the '50s, '60s and early '70s.
> …There is on the web and in other watch forums, very little information about the origin of the brand, but most locate its origin in Switzerland, in 1950, whose company was "Montres Tressa".


In actual fact, as mentioned in my thread, Tressa was a small watch company created in *1966*. The Tressa Watch Co. was located on Rue de la Gare 14 2502 Biel Bienne (Kanton Bern, Switzerland) and existed from 25.04.1966 up to 04.03.1987. The company went bankrupt under a judgement of 09.12.1986 and was wound-up on 04.03.1987 for being in default to its creditors. Therefore, the Swiss Tressa brand from whence my watch came, that is to say the Tressa Watch Co., lasted for almost 21 years between 1966 and 1987. Not sure how they were related, if at all, to the Argentine brand that you mention from the late 1950s, nor the one that you state originated in Switzerland in 1950?


----------



## rubendefelippe

Hello; indeed the Tressa brand, was of Swiss origin, before 1966, as evidenced by the watches in my collection, imported here in the mid-1950s to mid-1960s by the firm "El Trust Joyero Relojero" and they were of excellent quality and very popular; currently they are chinese, battery-powered and of low quality imported by the firm "Eurotime"; it may be that the "Tressa Lux" that you have, are later than the models that I have and that were not commercialized here, and the brand that represented them was acquired in 1966 as you say; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ZM-73

My father's 1971 Seiko 5 6119-6023


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Some portraits of my lady's Omega Geneve automatic, c.1971...










This is such a tiny watch, that every aspect of the design has a shrunken 'Alice and Wonderland' look to it. 










It took me a while to find the right strap and buckle. I think these suit the vibe of the watch very well.










I just need to remember to set the time to something pretty, rather than photographing in real time! Next time.


----------



## AnaximanderMiletus

What great inspiration!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Eterna Sonic with a tuning-fork movement from the year 1970.
Once in a while it has to run for a couple of hours. Sounds a bit like a mosquito ...


----------



## Chascomm

ETA2824-2 said:


> Eterna Sonic with a tuning-fork movement from the year 1970.
> Once in a while it has to run for a couple of hours. Sounds a bit like a mosquito ...
> 
> View attachment 16694702


Somehow I expected it to sound like a hedgehog.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Chascomm said:


> Somehow I expected it to sound like a hedgehog.


 Guess who wasted his youth, spending too much time on his playstation.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Chascomm

Hartmut Richter said:


> Guess who wasted his youth, spending too much time on his playstation.....!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That’s right; my son.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Luke357

My wife just inherited from my father in law. Sent to have serviced today. Early 70s datejust.


----------



## schumacher62

“illusion” hands Q


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## STK1200S

This watch. A huge deal in 1973.
As the moon watches & 1st quartz were all in the 60s I'd say the most tech advanced, pioneering and biggest deal in the 70s watch world was this. This is when electronic circuit boards as in this watch were assembled by hand under a microscope! 1st mass produced revolutionary LED display watch in the world, worn by James Bond, President Ford, a plethora of who's who movie stars & kings! Many were on a unknown final price waiting list. This one has the original working Pulsar module


----------



## Cheep

not 100% sure this is 70s since I can’t see a serial, but it’s a beauty and feels very 70s.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Litempo8

I was looking for information on my watch, and I found mine very similar to yours under ROYCE brand, also somebody post what it seems to be a Ulysses Nardin (not authenticated) but with the same movement and with high similarity on the watch case.


Old Navman said:


> Revue Kilimandjaro, Revue Thommen cal MSR S77 (base cal ETA ETA 2789-1? or ETA 2790?)
> The dial discoloration is due to lighting and facetet glass. The Kilimandjaro model was also sold under the
> Vulcain brand as the companies merged under the MSR (Manufactures d'Horlogerie Suisse Réunis) banner.
> 
> View attachment 13605981


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Litempo8

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## say76

Litempo8 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr




----------



## SennaGTS

Latest acquisition


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

Litempo8 said:


> I was looking for information on my watch, and I found mine very similar to yours under ROYCE brand, also somebody post what it seems to be a Ulysses Nardin (not authenticated) but with the same movement and with high similarity on the watch case.


I'm not at all surprised - the MSR group included several well known companies such as Phenix Watch Co, Buser Frères, Revue Thommen, Vulcain, Marvin which undoubtedly supplied movements to a number of other watch companies. It's possible MSR could have been making and assembling watches on order for other firms inclusive of a different brand name on the dial, number of jewels, variations and modifications to bridges, watch cases and quality of finish.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Litempo8

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It’s a white gold bezel? Beautiful watch!


----------



## rubendefelippe

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jovani




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

Litempo8 said:


> It’s a white gold bezel? Beautiful watch!


Yes 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Pulsations '70;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Litempo8

View attachment 16789587


----------



## Litempo8

Glashütte Original UFO Spezimatic


----------



## Litempo8

say76 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I Have the same exact watch, congrats!


----------



## SennaGTS

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16785401


You were in the police force? Thank you.


----------



## SennaGTS




----------



## Litempo8

SennaGTS said:


> View attachment 16790199


Is this related to Edox watches?
Very nice!


----------



## SennaGTS

Litempo8 said:


> Is this related to Edox watches?
> Very nice!


Sisicton were an Italian sub-brand. All movements, cases, dials, crowns, etc were Edox made.

Loving it so far, especially the original bracelet and screw down crown!


----------



## Litempo8

SennaGTS said:


> Sisicton were an Italian sub-brand. All movements, cases, dials, crowns, etc were Edox made.
> 
> Loving it so far, especially the original bracelet and screw down crown!


Edox versatility, I have a Haste Edox Great watch!


----------



## SennaGTS

Litempo8 said:


> Edox versatility, I have a Haste Edox Great watch!


Where are the photos?


----------



## Litempo8

SennaGTS said:


> Where are the photos?


😅 I have to dive into to find it.
It’s a Haste Acapulco.


----------



## Dornilor

Oris star diver from '75


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## rubendefelippe

My two bulls;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

Love me some 70's watches..


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

Found one more..


----------



## GlasIsGreen

For someone who’s not into ‘70s watches I sure post on this thread a lot! Here is some quirky Omega De Ville goodness, worn with plenty of lurex for the occasion.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today the canary;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Jumbo'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## franco60

Monaco from 1975










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

*







*


----------



## a8tomic

Racer88 said:


> *
> View attachment 16830169
> *


Ahh, a fellow _Man of Culture and Wit_, I see!


----------



## JimWharton

On my wrist today. Wanted a funky birth year watch. This 1971 Charlie the Tuna watch was perfect. Found a well worn vintage expansion bracelet to complete the look. The whole kit cost me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## ETA2824-2

Certina DS-2. Production year 1970.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## mougino




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## archaeobeat

GarradMaybe from the 1960 or 1970s.


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## b1rdman973

Thanks again to @daswatch for this gem!

1971 Timex Electric, case made in Great Britain. Blew some air into the case and put in a battery, it started right up! Now to cycle through 11 days to correct the date ha!


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest ca. 1970


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## rdefabri

My Longines and Seiko 5. I have a few Timex from the 70's as well (M Cell and another quartz watch that I inherited).


----------



## sinner777




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

This June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman has been my favorite since it's purchase more than a year ago, especially after I changed the gaskets, crystal and pusher springs, it had no service marks inside, it was purchased "as found" and it runs like a top, single digit spd and a heck of a power reserve too.


----------



## ETA2824-2

38 mm Certina DS-2 from 1970


----------



## columela

Hi 
This is my first watch, a Potens from 1975 carrying an AS 1951 calibre
Cheers


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Patrick_R

1975 6138-0030


----------



## Patrick_R

VincentG said:


> This June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman has been my favorite since it's purchase more than a year ago, especially after I changed the gaskets, crystal and pusher springs, it had no service marks inside, it was purchased "as found" and it runs like a top, single digit spd and a heck of a power reserve too.
> View attachment 16856912


Vince,
A great report on your watch. 
I fully agree. One of the best power reserve autos I have. 
Seiko need some of these old engineers back, to get their products back the way they used to be. My yachtman (UFO) and my other 6138 & 6139’s are some of my best time keepers.
Congratulations on your watch, she is a real beauty mate.


----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## watchersam

Might be a late 60's, but I'm sure it was worn during the 70's


----------



## schumacher62

two hand 17 jewel.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov




----------



## Jeep99dad

Solotov said:


> View attachment 16927496


 that looks fantastic


----------



## Solotov

Jeep99dad said:


> that looks fantastic


Thanks! It's currently my only Swiss and only Omega and I intend to change that soon


----------



## SEX

Not 100% sure about the year but it should be from the 70s


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## robaruba

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Wow, you have an incredible collection!


----------



## say76

robaruba said:


> Wow, you have an incredible collection!


Thanks  

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Dont know if its 70s, but i think it is. Someone knows it?


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Victorv said:


> Dont know if its 70s, but i think it is. Someone knows it?


Hmmmmm - I'd go for 1960s. It has a Citizen Cal. 3100, the Citizen copy of the Adolf Schild Cal. 1475 (or date derivative):





__





bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Citizen 3100







www.ranfft.de





Hartmut Richter


----------



## Victorv

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hmmmmm - I'd go for 1960s. It has a Citizen Cal. 3100, the Citizen copy of the Adolf Schild Cal. 1475 (or date derivative):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Citizen 3100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank u so much Hartmut, it makes sense


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## archaeobeat

Seiko 7009-8270 from 1970. Silver linen dial.


----------



## Bos_Taurus

I think this piece is from the 70's.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tloupe

This just came in yesterday. The dial pattern is what drew me in.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Are ya like 80 yrs old?
How do you have so many 70's beauties?


----------



## say76

Chronopolis said:


> Are ya like 80 yrs old?
> How do you have so many 70's beauties?


 I'm 45 but physically feel like an 80 year old, I guess being born in 1976 Might have something to do with it.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Eterna-Matic Centenaire "61" with in fact 34 mm.


----------



## andsan




----------



## b1rdman973

Yesterday to attend the Windup Watch Fair NYC!


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Nice! Love the Type II 😉


----------



## say76

@mougino 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

1975


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Certina DS-2 from 1970. Had a full service this summer and also a new hesalite.


----------



## say76

ETA2824-2 said:


> Certina DS-2 from 1970. Had a full service this summer and also a new hesalite.
> 
> View attachment 17034652




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Pogue '72, 50 years;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arnnonym




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mougino

1977


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

1803


----------



## OotOot




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest from 1970.


----------



## Fluggums

Rado Voyager ~70's


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yrichard

Robur Chronograph 
Valjoux 7734
Gold case


----------



## rubendefelippe

The Canary;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------

